# IUI - Treatment November/December 2012



## Sharry

A new thread for all you ladies having treatment in November/December 2012, this thread will be locked at the end of December and a new thread started to allow current cyclers to stay in touch


[csv=] 
Name , Insemination , OTD , Outcome

[/csv]​


----------



## Monkey07

I had IUI on the 18th October and got a BFP on Sunday, official OTD is today and im pleased to report its still a BFP  Now hoping and praying for a 8/9 month sticker!!! Xx


----------



## bearbear

Congratulations *Monkey07*, thats just the good news we all needed to hear! I'm so happy for you, can i ask if this was your 1st attempt at IUI?

AFM - Unfortunately i tested this morning and it was another BFN for me  to be honest i was expecting it but obviously i wanted more than anything to see a positive but it just wasn't meant to be!! So onwards i go and hopefully it'll be 3rd time lucky for me! I've stopped the cyclogest this morning so i would expect the lovely AF to arrive in the next couple of days then its back to the clinic and here we go again! I'm trying to decide whether i should change my donor this time, i'm losing confidence in the one i've used for the last 2 attempts, what would you ladies do, give him another try or change? I think i also might try acupuncture this time, a few people of mentioned it to me so it might be worth a shot!

Hope everyone else is doing ok and those still on their 2ww can give us all some much needed good news very very soon, prayers for all    xx


----------



## Monkey07

Thank you bearbear, yes it was our first attempt at IUI and I had a natural cycle so no drugs - I guess we were just extremely lucky?! I stopped drinking alcohol at the end of July, upped my fruit and veg intake, started taking folic acid and had Accupunture once a week  
So sorry you have had a BFN  wishing you lots of luck if/when you decide to try again xx


----------



## bearbear

Thank you *Monkey07*, thats amazing it worked for you 1st time, i'm just praying for 3rd time lucky! I'm doing the IUI's back to back so as soon as my AF arrives i shall be back to the clinic and starting again!! Its interesting to hear you were doing accupunture, i've heard its meant to help fertility so i'm definately going to give it a go this time!! Take care xx


----------



## Monkey07

Just noticed you are at LWC, we are with LWC Cardiff xx


----------



## bearbear

Yes i'm with LWC in London, i've been very happy there so far just need a BFP to seal the deal   xx


----------



## Trin Trin

Congratulations Monkey07 that's great news!! After all my attempts a natural cycle worked for me too!!

Bear..sorry to hear about the bfn:-( I'm hoping it will be 3rd time lucky for us both 

I've now started cycle 3 so I'm trying to be positive....I'm back at LWC on 8th Nov to see how follicles are growing. The growth is always good and my lining it's just the timing I want to work on this time more carefully.

Re donor it's hard to say....I changed after 4 the first time round but as you can see from my cycles it has taken me at least 5 attempts before a BFP. First time round it took 7!!! So maybe my experience isn't a good example.

Keep positive everyone xx


----------



## bearbear

Thank you *Trintrin*, you went through so much to get your BFP that it truly gives me inspiratoin to continue and keep going and keep strong! We have to believe that it WILL happen and i'm praying it'll be 3rd time lucky for me................ I'm really not sure what to do about the donor, i will have a good think about it in the next few days! I'm eager to get going with IUI number 3 so i'm just waiting for AF to arrive now which it should do in the next few days then i'll be back at the LWC! It would be lovely to actually meet you if we happen to be there at the same time so lets keep each other posted! Hope those follies are cooking nicely, so far i've only had one lead follie and i'd love to have 2 as i know it ups your chances!! My womb lining also struggles a little so i take progynova to help thicken it up! Here we go again and i pray  for us both that this time our dreams come true and we get a BFP!! Big hugs  xx


----------



## mrsj12

Monkey that's amazing news! So pleased to hear of a bfp!!

Bear I'm so gutted for you, you have such an amazing attitude it amazes me! I'm sure your bfp is around the corner.  

I had a friend round last night and she is really supportive but she said I think you'll definitely just know when your pregnant like I did. It's left me feeling a bit negative about this cycle as I don't know anything?!


----------



## kirstykb1

hey ladies
monkey07 - congratulations wonderful news
bearbear - im sorry 2 hear ur news i do wonder how u manage 2 keeo so positive u r an inspiration  

AFM - i also want 2 spread some hope - 1st cycle ov IUI and i got a BFP this morning OTD isnt til 2moz but im hopeful
fingers crossed 4 all u ladies on the 2ww xxx


----------



## bearbear

Thank you mrsj, it means a lot to me! Life has made me a strong girlie and I believe that is where my strong attitude comes from! I'm always quite positive and it takes a lot to get me down! That said it doesn't mean I don't feel it when I get a bfn! I'm gutted but I just look forward and to my next iui, we have to believe it will happen one day and stay strong! At the moment I'm already in bed as tonight I had a wisdom tooth taken out so feeling sorry for myself hehe, what a great day!! 

I also wanted to say to you not to get down hearted about what your friend said! Its true that some women say they just knew they were pregnant but its certainly not the case for all so its definately not over yet! I truly hope you get a bfp, your in my prayers xx 

Kirsty that's amazing news and just what we all need to hear! Congratulations to you and I hope some of your luck rubs off on us all xx


----------



## alex84

Congratulations Kirsty and Monkey on the BFP.

Bear - i'm gutted for you! Hope your feeling ok.

MrsJ - How ar eyou feeling?

AFM - my sister goes back home early in the morning, I got the short straw and have to do the 4 hour round trip and drive them to the airport at 4am. OTD is Saturday but I'm not feeling overally confindent just waiting to start next cycle. I did join slimming world last week and got weight yesterday and  had lost 7 1/2 pound   all i have done is eat!

Question - After my IUI my doctor hasn't gave me anything to take! does everyone have use something after their iui and what is it for?

xxxxxx


----------



## mrsj12

Ahhhh bear wisdom teeth as well! You are definitely a trooper. 

Congrats Kirsty hope everything goes well in the next 9 months.

Alex I'm doing ok, I genuinely have no idea what to expect come OTD even though the odds are against us some people have to be the lucky ones right?! How about you? You've been quieter lately and I've been thinking of you. Hope all is ok?


----------



## Monkey07

Alex84, I never took any drugs, before or after - it was a natural IUI cycle  xx


----------



## mrsj12

Ps Alex I am always given progesterone after iui. It's standard at my clinic but I'm not sure if it is everywhere.


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Hi everyone, I'm starting iui shortly... Just got to wait for AF to arrive. This is my first cycle and going to be taking clomid and a trigger shot. 

Congrats to those with   and sorry to those without...  

Love to all xxxx


----------



## Trin Trin

Congrats Kirsty

MrsJ....with my BFP I really didn't feel pregnant until 6-7 weeks. I was adamant both times AF was coming......my point is not everyone feels pregnant when it's time to test so try you really don't know. What date are you due to test?

Bear... I'll be at the LWC on 8/11 at 2.30 it would be great if we are there at the same time.

I've been thinking about Calluna as her test day was last week...it was her 6th IUI I hope she's doing okay.


----------



## Trin Trin

Oops meant to say try to be positive MrsJ x


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hi everyone 

Bear sorry for ur bfn   will keep u in my  

Congrats to those with bfps hopefully join u soon   x


----------



## Sarajessie

Hi everyone,

I have just started my first IUI. Day 1 of puregon - have to say that after working myself up to the self injection is was absolutely fine. 

I fly to Spain on Sunday and will have my next ultrasound on Monday - I have a blocked tube so I am aware that it may not be the right time. 

Good luck to everyone else having treatment in November/December. 

xxxxxx


----------



## alex84

Thanks Monkey xx

Mrs J - Ive been mega busy with my sister and the kids of, going to have the rest of the weekend of to rest and relax before i go back to work. I have tried to make a conscience effort to stay away this month to see if it would help my symptom spotting and it did for the first 8 days and now I'm back. I test tomorrow morning and I'm petty sure I won't even get to test, it will be waiting for me AM. I'm having to many cramps for it to be positive. :-(


----------



## bearbear

Good morning everyone ,

Welcome to this wonderful forum *fandabbydosy & sarajessie,* Wishing you both lots of luck with your IUI's, keep us posted 

Hey *Alex,* I was the same with this IUI, quite relaxed in the first week and then the anxiety caught up with me in the 2nd week!! As for what i use after IUI, i have the cyclogest pessary which i use twice a day, this is to hold any potential pregnancy in place! You have been a busy girlie so defo have a nice chilled out weekend!! I will be thinking of you tomorrow and praying that you get a BFP, make sure you let us know, Good luck    xx

I am just waiting for my AF to arrive Trintrin and then i'll be heading back to the LWC so it could workout that we will be there at the same time, i will defo let you know  xx

Thank you *lawmonkey & Mrsj,* i hope you are both doing ok and i pray  it'll soon be our turns to have some good news!!  xx

Have a good Friday ladies, its nearly the weekend woop woop xx


----------



## lucy3423

Hey Ladies, Hope you are all doing well!!

Bear- Im gutted that its a bfn, im sorry to hear that i was praying for a bfp for you! On to round three iui, and wishing you lots of luck with this cycle!. Also looking forward to the weekend off, had such a busy week at work that im more than ready for a break! x x x

Alex- Glad you've now got the weekend to rest, sounds like you need it after this week, ( you and me both lol). Wishing you lots of luck with testing tomorrow. x

Sarajessie- Good luck with you first iui, i was also on puregon and scared of the needles initially, but like you saud you can barely feel them which is a major plus for me . Good luck at your next scan, and keep us posted! x

Fandabbydosey- I am also waiting for my Af to arrive !!, still  got another 2 weeks to wait. Its funny because the one time you actually want it to arrive feels like ive been waiting  forever. hehe Wishing you luck with your cycle.

Trin Trin- Good luck with iui number three, hopefully it'll be third time lucky for you. Im still waiting for my af to arrive so i can start iui round two. x x x

Monkey 07/ Kirstyb-  Congrats on you  , Hopefully we will see some more on here soon ! xxx


----------



## cherry1

Hey all
Bearbear- ah so sorry another bfn.  If it was me, I’d stick with the donor especially if you’ve chosen one with known ability to conceive…  they say it takes 6 months for girls to conceive “normally” don’t they, so I reckon a few more tries.  
Monkey and Kirstie great news on BFPs!!!!!!  
Afm, starting again next week, 2nd  DIUI.  Here I go again!!


----------



## bearbear

Hiya *Cherry,* Looks like we'll be roughly on our 2ww together, i'm just waiting for my AF to arrive, if it hasn't by Sunday i shall test again but i think its on its way! Thanks for the advise with regards to the donor, its a tough decision to make, his count has always been fairly low with 5mil the 1st one and 12mil the second but everything else has been pretty good ie motility! I just don't know if the low count has something to do with it and i guess i've lost a bit of confidence in him! Really don't know whether to change this time or give him a 3rd time lucky!! Need to really think about it, decisions decisions!

Have a lovely weekend everyone xx


----------



## rina_k

bear - I'm really sorry for your BFN but I'm sure it will work soon. Just like cherry said it takes few times to conceive naturally so I'm sure it will work for you soon!  

alex - congratulations on your weight loss. I joined sliming world last year and i lost some weight. It wasn't what i wanted but i enjoyed it and they gave me tools to at least keep the weight i lost off. My hart was just not in it. But keep going with it and you will do great!  

I had my first IUI yesterday. It all went very quickly and smoothly but i don't know if anyone has had that before but i cried like a crazy person. I'm nuts i know!  When i started to feel the metal inside me that's when it all started. it wasn't painful just very unpleasant and that just cause the waterfall of tears. Everyone was fantastic thou. MY DH sat next to me and held my hand, doc let him push the syringe and even the nurse kept smiling at me and touching my leg. Doc even did a scan after it was all done to show us where the sperm is and where it will go. Now all i have is some cramping and I'm very bloated. They gave me progesterone tablets to take and shots called Brevactid. I had one yesterday right after and i have another one on Tuesday. Has anyone had that before? 

Anyway, it moving onto 2ww. I'm quite excited but also trying to stay realistic. Not an easy thing.

Good luck to everyone! I'm sure we will all have BFP soon enough!!


----------



## mrsj12

Cherry best of luck with your 2nd round!

Rina I've not had that experience but I totally get it! Every now and again it all creeps up on you and you're crying your heart out. Don't worry it's part of this rollercoaster journey.

Alex I'm sending   vibes for today!! 

AFM I think I'm going mad, I've got no symptoms whatsoever. I just feel so normal it's weird, I'm desperate to test now but will hold on for at least one more day.


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hi ladies 

Hope ur all well! 

Posted last night but removed it as felt so stupid to hope! Was very naughty and did a test it was a bfn but after dinner noticed a thin faint line. Dh was so excited but told him it would probs be an evap line and would test in morning. He didn't believe me so had to remain really calm (plus never seen an evap before so wasn't sure myself!) Tested this morning and got a bfn absolutely gutted. Gonna throw on my clothes wake up dh and go out otherwise I think I will sit and cry. I really thought it had worked. I suppose there are still 4 days to OTD but I doubt it will change by then. I always thought if bfn I would be fine as only our first try but can't believe how worthless it makes u feel 

Sorry for a me post just venting! 
Big hugs and luck to all


----------



## alex84

Argghhhhh BFN and no AF!

Just had a bath (warm) there and think AF is arriving will prob be here in a hour! :-( i'm sooo angry and upset so *lawnmonkey* know exactly how you feel!

now ladies seen as though it is pm is today still classed as day 1.

Hope everyone is ok!

alex xxx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Totally frustrating!!!! When is ur OTD? I've been reading about what day to count from some are from day of others from day after so no clearer myself lol  x


----------



## Sarajessie

I was told the other day that your first day is when you wake up with it. Therefore I had my first 'showing' on Monday late afternoon but was told my first day would be Tuesday as that when I woke up with it. I hope I have explained myself.


----------



## mrsj12

Alex & lawmonkey - gutted for you both. It's so heart wrenching.  

Just to confuse the issue I was told to count day 1 the day you experience full flow and not just spotting. I don't spot anyway so for me it's always as soon as the witch arrives. I would just go with whatever your clinic advises because they all monitor slightly differently.


----------



## Trin Trin

Alex & Lawnmonkey so sorry to hear this cycle hasn't been successful 

Let's hope it will be 3rd time lucky  for us all!!

MrsJ...I always regard day 1 when it's full flow and not spotting. Hoping for a BFP for you tomorrow


----------



## alex84

Lawnmonkey - today is OTD, and last month AF was here as soon as i woke and today well its playing with me. I've got terrible cramps and still nothing, I thought it was starting earlier but its not    

Thanks mrs J, trintrin and sarajessie, hoping that i can count day 1 from tomorrow if the withch doesn't stop messing me around. Now i know i'm not i just want it to be here so i can move on with next cycle!


----------



## Lawmonkey

Sorry, it's so unfair wen it doesn't come straight away. Would make life easier after a bfn ur always desperate to get started trying again. Nothing is ever simple!  Make sure u spoil ur self over the weekend and make time to relax  Did u have bloods done or a hpt? I think I'm still clinging to the hope that things could change by wed, been crying on and off 2day  x


----------



## alex84

hpt, docs only do bloods if i want and last month af arrived before i even got to test. It might not be over yet so try and stay positive (easier said than done). im hoping it will be over and done with by tomorrow, its there i can feel it just not surfaced yet hoping for 3rd time lucky. Last month I didn't cry on OTD i cried the day after infront of my year 11 students


----------



## Trin Trin

Lawmonkey I didn't realise OTD is 8th Nov.....there's still hope!!!!


----------



## Lawmonkey

Thanks TrinTrin. At least I am having my crying moments at the weekend I think it will really knock me though wen the hosp tell me. I have a wierd cramping today really low down that I've never had before but thinking the meds have probs set me up for an af from hell. X


----------



## Calluna

Hi ladies,

I've not been on for a while. I got my 6th BFN - didn't even get to test because AF got me first. I really needed a break so I packed a bag, postponed my workload for the week and went for an emergency week away with my best mate. We did lots of fun stuff (ended up sitting in an iron age roundhouse listening to a great folk band at some Celtic New Year celebration) and all talk of babies was completely banned! I'm back now and feeling ready for attempt number 7...  

Trin - thanks for thinking of me - means a lot   Looks like we'll be cycling around the same time. I'll be at the LWC for a scan on the 6th.

Bear - sorry it was a BFN   Is there another donor that you like the sound of as much as the one you're using? We used a new donor last time and his count was much lower than the previous donor we'd been using so was a bit disappointed with that but we're sticking with him again because there's nobody else we want available at the moment.

Alex - sorry it was a BFN   Hope AF shows up soon then you can get on with the next cycle. 

Lawmonkey - don't give up just yet! It might just be too early - give it a day or two and test again  

MrsJ - well done for holding off with testing this far - will keep everything crossed for you  

Monkey and Kirsty - congratulations on the BFPs  

Fandabbydosy and Sarajessie - welcome and good luck!

Hevaroo and Shellmc - if you're still reading - so sorry IUI didn't work for you and very best of luck for the IVF xx

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## kirstykb1

hey girls  
hope ur all well and keepin warm from this FREEZING weather.
im still in shock from my BFP but its slowly sinking in now i just gotta get thru the nxt 9 months
Lawmonkey - i just wanted 2 say that i test early and got the faintest line u could eva seen after like 20mins that was a week early i then tested again 2 days later and get a BFN no line wotseva no matter how hard i squinted lol. Anyway i went on 2 get a BFP on my OTD so there is hope and that low down cramping feeling i had 2 i was convinced AF was coming. Theres still time hun.
Fingers crossed and     4 u all
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Thank u Kirsty 
I dont want to hope as I don't think I can take it if it's a bfn but I no deep down I am! U must have got such a surprise! What a high u must be on just now I'm sure u will enjoy every moment!  congratulations!


----------



## kirstykb1

aaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww i so hope u get a BFP.
it was a shock im still in shock now lol.
it mite seem abit selfish 2 every1 waitin 4 a BFP but its very scary every twinge or pain im hysterical thinking something bads happening, im on pins and no i need 2 relax but im sure u will agree that when u have waited as ong as we all have a pain or twinge is very frightening but atleast im a 9th ov the way there lol
   4 u all 
xxxxxxx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Ur not being selfish at all I know I will be the exact same! The dr will be chasing me  I know it's hard my friend (no infertility issues) worried a lot I suspect most do! She said that u get cramping throughout at different stages as ur uterus grows to make room, I think particularly first and third trimester. 
Try not to stress maybe book yourself in for some pampering to calm ur nerves! Just think with every twinge your little baba is snuggling in and getting cosy  x


----------



## kirstykb1

thankyou i do hope so.
i scan on the 21st of this month as i will be classed as being 6 1/2 week by then (got knows how they work that out) 2 chech that its not an empty sac and for a heartbeat so after the agony of the 2ww wait u have another horrifying 2ww. I was very shocked 2 learn when i rang the clinic that the percentage of that happening is quite high i think thats y im so worried!
xxxxxx


----------



## Lawmonkey

God it was nice of them to tell u that as if u wont be anxious enough! I will keep u in my   and I hope 2ww no2 goes quickly for u! I think all we ever do is wait lol, at least it will be worth it in the end! X


----------



## Monkey07

Kirsty I have a scan booked on the 22nd, I will be 6wk5days. I am exactly the same every twinge, cramp, stretch I am panicking not to mention every time I feel a tiny bit wet, down there (sorry!), I rush to the toilet expecting the worst!!! 
Hope everyone is hanging in there, sorry to read the BFN's  stay positive, your times will come xx


----------



## alex84

went out for dinner with dh and the parents to cheer me up, but the cramps have been agonising and I've come home to the witch arriving with avengence. im crippled with pain! 
phone clinic Monday to get started. i guess day 1 will be classed as tomorrow  now! what do you think?

xxxxx.


----------



## bearbear

Evening lovely ladies,

*Alex,* So sorry its another BFN for you, lets both look to the future and hope its 3rd time lucky for both of us!! I've also got AF today and im gonna class day 1 as tomorrow as i'll be in full flow then, i shall also be phoning the clinic on Monday!! xx 

*Lawmonkey,* Its really not over yet, that said i know exactly how your feeling as i tested 4 days early this cycle and got a BFN and no matter how much i told myself it could still change on OTD in my heart i knew it wouldn't!! That said, it does and has happen for many ladies and i pray you will be one of those lucky ones!   xx

*Calluna,* I have been thinking about you as you haven't posted in a bit, so sorry you got another BFN, sounds like a break away with your bessie was just what you needed to recharge the batteries and i'm so pleased your back and ready for IUI number 7!! Its surely about time your luck changed and you get that BFP you so deserve!!  As for the donor thing, im going to check out the register and see whats out there, what happened to you is kinda what worries me, if i change donor i might end up with someone with a lower count and that would upset me, its a tough decision to make and right now i'm still not sure xx

*Mrsj,* Well done for staying stong and not testing today, i wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow and i'm praying  you get a BFP!! Everything crossed  
 xx

*Rinak,* Pleased your IUI went well, don't worry about blubbing, this whole process really is so emotional so its totally understandable! Now all you can do is take it easy, try not to stress and definately stay away from symptom spotting!! Good luck and positive vibes  xx

*Monkey & Kirsty,* I can imagine it must be very scary getting twinges etc, we go through so much to get a BFP so once you do then of course you want everything to go well and be ok! I'm sure as time goes on you'll feel more relaxed and then you can look forward to becoming mummy's! xx

AFM - Af arrived this morning, i was so hoping i wasn't going to have to see another one for 9 months but ho hum its here so at least i can now get on with IUI number 3! Today i had my first lot of acupuncture, i figure its gotta be worth a shot, have to say i did come out extremely relaxed so thats definately a benefit and if it does help me to fall pregnant then it'll be worth every penny!! *Calluna, Trintrin,* Now that the wicked witch has arrived i will most definately be at the LWC next week so will let you both know on Monday once i've rang the clinic when it'll be, i would love to see you both if we can!

Anyway im sat in front of the tv, watching xfactor and i've just stuffed my face with a curry, naughty but nice! Hope your all having a good weekend, much love  xx


----------



## alex84

thanks bear! looks like we'll be on this ride together this month! I've also been a buggy today! what do you ask for when you go for acupunture!? where do you go? and put pf curiosity how much does it cost?xx


----------



## bearbear

Yup *Alex,* this IUI we will be side by side every step of the way! I was recommended to this acupuncture clinic, its in Harrow, Middlesex, where do you live? I told him that i was having fertility treatment and that i'd heard acupuncture was good for it that sometimes it helps, he sat with me first and asked me loads of questions about my health etc and then i had my first session!! He seems really good and i'm just praying that it might help!! The first session was £45 which included the consultation and from now it'll be £38 a session. Are you still having acupuncture? xx


----------



## mrsj12

Well guys I caved and tested this morning, officially should have waited til Tom but don't think that will make any difference BFN  

Oh we'll it's on to the next. Not sure if we'll be directed down ivf route or not but will keep you posted.


----------



## alex84

bear i live in the north east im scared of needles does it hurt?

Mrs im so sorry its **** isn't it! hope urn ok xxxxx


----------



## bearbear

*Mrsj,* So sorry its another BFN for you, It really does suck doens't it!! I was so hoping this month we'd see more BFP's buts let not get to down about it, instead lets try our best to look to our next treatment be it IVF or IUI and hope and pray that our dreams come true very very soon!! Big hugs hun, hope your keeping your chin up 

*Alex,* I can honestly say it doesn't hurt, the needles are extremely thin, you don't feel them going in, its just a funny sensation but not painful! I can imagine it must be a difficult thing to do if your scared of needles though, maybe just give it a go and see how you feel! I'm doing it with an open mind and just praying that maybe it might help get me that BFP i so want.

Big love and hugs to all you wonderful ladies x  x


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hi everyone

Bear: thank u, I'd rather think it won't change that way it will be surprise. Hope works finished by the time they call as I think I will be a mess either way! 

Mrsj: sorry for ur bfn it totally sucks, will keep u in my  

Alex84: hope ur getting on ok. The needles r honestly not bad. I chickened out on my first one about 10 times felt so stupid as dh diabetic so does it 4x a day. Was relieved once I did it as wasn't anything like I thought as my fear was breaking the skin and the feeling if u know wot I mean but didn't feel a thing. I really missed my injections during 2ww as they make u feel in control and that u r doing something good. Good luck I'm sure u will be great!  

Think I am coming down with something now just to make me feel even better lol! Quite breathless dry throat sniffy nose chittering cold etc just hope it doesn't kick in till next weekend as work chaotic! Just got out the shower and now I have the shakes def early to bed for me.
Did anyone lose hair because of the meds? I lost 2 big clumps in the shower there don't no if it's stress as this happened for weeks before my wedding. 

Big hugs to all   x


----------



## alex84

Thanks Bear and Lawnmonkey, I'm definately going to look into acupunture. I was a nervous wreck IUI number 1 when i had to do my injections. My hand shook the whole time the first time I did it. 

how is everyone doing?
xxx


----------



## penny48

Hi all, I'm new to this tread, we are hoping to start IUI next month after having the drugs since june, male factors involved, can anyone give me info on protocol, I have a low egg reserve, did not respond well to clomid and they have given me 75mg of gonal f to start with for 8 days, would this give a result.... any advise welcomed, thank you, baby dust to all x


----------



## bearbear

Morning all,

*Alex,* If you can do the injections then i'm pretty sure you'd be able to have acupuncture, you honestly don't feel anything, the needles are so thin, maybe go along for a consultation and explain your nervous, you can only try and see how you get on? 

Welcome *Penny,* this board and the wonderful ladies on it has been a tower of strength to me and i'm so pleased i found it so you've come to the right place! I have a very low egg reserve also but i normally have menopur injections before IUI and so far with the 2 DIUI's i've had 1 mature follicle! The first IUI is normally a little bit of trial and error as they don't know how you'll respond to the treatment, so if its not successful the first try they might make a few changes. Hope that helps a little! Good luck on this journey, keep us posted xx 

*Mrsj,* How you doing hun? 

*AFM* - I'm back to the LWC today, *Trintrin, Calluna, I'm pretty sure one of you is going there today, what time?* My appointment is at 3.10pm for my baseline scan and all being ok here we go again, round 3, ding ding, seconds out!! I decided to change my donor, i checked the register and saw one that i liked the sound of and when i rang the sperm bank they told me he had just gone on and was going fast  hehe!! I asked if he had proven pregnancies and he does so my decision was made and i booked him! I'm just praying  his stats are all ok and that he might give me a change of luck! 

Hope everyone is doing ok and keeping warm  xx


----------



## Monkey07

Morning ladies, haven't posted for a couple of days so just thought I'd swing by and say hi  hope everyone is doing ok and keeping those heads held high   for those who have had BFN's and   for those who are still waiting for their OTD/are in the early stages of pregnancy xx


----------



## jucy_culps

Hi!

I am booked in at Southampton to have my baseline scan tomorrow morning... which is always fun.....
We tried a couple of years ago without any joy so this is second time round for my wife and I, fingers crossed!

the first tiem we tried, we kept having to put it off because I had a cyst so i'm hoping we wont have any of that this time... 

I am so happy to hear people getting positives, yay!
I am also sorry to hear about the negatives, it's so heartbreaking

xxx


----------



## Trin Trin

Hi everyone 

MrsJ sorry to hear it was a bfn.....I guess I'm proof that sometimes it can take a bit longer for some of us..

Calluna so glad to hear from you......my first BFP was IUI # 7....they say 7 is a lucky number so I'm hoping it will be for you.

Bear I'm at the LWC on Thursday at 2.30 then possibly Saturday for IUI......bit concerned that Sunday may be the ideal day and I will need to decide if I go on Monday or the Saturday. Just hoping my surge is detected Saturday night or Sunday morning. It's my last cycle as like u did 3 cycle package plus only have one remaining sibling amp.....anyway shame we're going to miss eachother. I'm thinking Calluna is today or tomorrow.

Welcome to all the newcomers, you've joined a great supportive forum x


----------



## mrsj12

Hi all

Welcome jucy_cups! Fingers crossed for you this time around! 

Bear I'm ok, thanks for asking. Waiting for af to arrive I seem to be late with the progesterone! I have actually been fine this time around. I haven't called clinic yet which is v laid back of me! 

Best of luck those of you who are beginning, mid way or about to get to their OTD.


----------



## Tryingtobepatient

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind if I join this thread? I've been reading for a while now so I feel like i know you all already!

I'm currently 3 days off my OTD for my first IUI cycle. I was given an ovitrelle injection to take 5 days post IUI for luteal support and was told not to test until 16 days post IUI to make sure i didn't get a false positive...
So being the impatient fool that I am I stupidly decided to test this morning and it was positive! My theory was that if it was negative and turned to a positive by Sat i would know it was true.. I almost wish I hadn't now though because i don't want it to get my hopes up :-s I took the ovitrelle last Tues so does anyone know if it would be out of my system after 8 days?

I hope this makes sense..?

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## mochasquared

Hello,

Sorry to bring more bad news but I miscarried at 8 weeks   So if my next AF arrives some time around start of December, I may be joining you again for another round.  The clinic said something about a 2 week closure at the end of December, so if the timing doesn't work out, then we will have to wait till the new year (or I could see if I can go elsewhere?).

I have been following the board still hoping for those bfps.  Can't help feeling how lucky we were to strike that BFP first time round, and now terrified there is no way it can be so straightforward on IUI#2 as well.  Really glad this place will be here for support.

Sending lots of wishes to all those gearing up for try #3 or waiting on other things.

(Sorry, Tryingtobepatient, I don't know about the ovitrelle)


----------



## bearbear

Afternoon ladies,

*Mochasquared - * So so sorry to hear your news, i can only imagine how heartbreaking it must be, my thoughts and prayers are with you and i truly hope your next IUI is straightforward and goes smoothly for you!  xx 

*Welcome jucy_culps & tryingtobepatient,* You've both found a great place to come for advice or comfort, i know i'd be lost without this forum. Good luck on this rollercoaster of a journey and i hope to see BFP's very soon!!

*Mrsj -* Well done for being more laid back, to be honest i think it does get a little easier when you've been through it before, you kinda harden up a bit!! Lets hope your AF arrives asap so you can get on with the next one!!  xx

AFM - Went to the clinic yesterday and got the green light for IUI number 3 so here we go again, i started injecting last night and i go back on Monday! So hoping its 3rd time lucky   xx

Love and hugs to everyone  xx


----------



## mrsj12

Mochasquared sorry for the miscarriage it must be heartbreaking but well done for looking forward.  

We're doing iui 3 this month then ivf in the new year if we're not lucky. So baseline scan on fri and back on the treadmill!! So bear Alex and everyone else we're all back in it together. X


----------



## bearbear

Yup *Mrsj,* We are all in it very much together, side by side! I hope its also 3rd time lucky for you! We need some good news on here so so much   xx


----------



## jucy_culps

Hello!

Thanks for the welcomes!

mochasquared, I'm mega sorry to hear your news. Hope you're alright.


So today I went for my baseline scan and, whoopow.... I am Cyst free! So relieved. The nurse said to start my injections tonight and come back in on Monday morning for a check up, can't believe it's actually happening. We had to wait so long last time.

For the first time I really feel like it could happen for me and the wife, I guess we'll find out. Don't want to get my hopes up too much!

Love and baby dust xxx


----------



## Trin Trin

Evening ladies!!

Mochasquared I am so sorry to hear your news....I've been there and it's awful, I miscarried at 11 and felt like my world had come to an end:-( the fact you want to start again quickly is a good sign and shows your strength!!

Welcome Juicyculps and Tryingtobepatient - re the ovitrelle it usually leaves my system by day9/10 but everyone is different so it's hard to say.

MrsJ and Bear we're all in cycle 3......it has to be third time lucky for us!!

AFM having a scan tomorrow to see whats going on, IUI hopefully Saturday or Monday. Bear if you're there Monday morning I could bump into you

Positive thoughts to us all x


----------



## alex84

Hey everyone,

Mochasquared I am so sorry to hear your news....     xxxxxx

Juicyculps and Tryingtobepatient welcome I hope your all finding the IUI journey OK. Overtrille I have had it but never been brave enough test until 10 dpiui and so far its alway been negative :-(

Girls whats a baseline because i phone my clinic day 1, they write me a script, I take clomid days 2 - 6 then don't go for a scan until day 8 (day 9 this month because 8 lands on a sunday).

Bear, mrs j, trin trin - we can all pretend to not symptom spot together this month     . if this iui goes like the other to months ill be in either Thursday or Friday next week.

AFM - sitting with hot water bottle every night, the clomid sweats and headaches I've had the pleasure of meeting this month, aren't I lucky. 
Going to town with mum on Saturday so i am going to look into acupuncture - and if its around I'm going to try it.

hope everyone is OK!


----------



## Calluna

Hello ladies!

Bear - I was at the clinic yesterday morning but didn't see your post until afterwards! Glad you found a new donor you like - hope he does the trick for third time lucky!  

Trin - thanks - I'm really hoping it is lucky number 7! Hope your scan goes well tomorrow and your surge turns up on time to make the timing easier.    I'm also having timing issues again. I had a scan yesterday morning and my lead follice was only 15.5 (I also had two others - 13.8 and a smaller one - which is odd as I'm not stimming so I would have thought there would only be one by this stage). They told me to come back for another scan on Thursday as it wasn't big enough to trigger but then my surge started this morning so I've reverted to a natural cycle and I had to decide whether to go as late as possible tomorrow or as early as possible on Friday. I ended up going for Friday but the earliest they can do is noon so it could be too late as that will be over 48 hours after the start of the surge. I think I usually have quite a prolonged surge before I ovulate though and I'm hoping with the follicle not really being as big as you would expect that it may take even longer than usual. Did you say you had two inseminations on one of the cycles when you got pregnant? Was that at 24 and 48 hours?

MrsJ - sorry you had a BFN - hope you're doing ok 

Trying - I think ovitrelle can stay in your system for about 10 days but others have checked earlier and found that it's cleared so it could be a good sign - fingers crossed it's still positive in few days!  

Mochasquared - so sorry you miscarried. Must be heartbreaking   At least you know it can work for you so there's every reason to hope for another BFP very soon  

Penny and Jucy - welcome and good luck!  

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## mrsj12

Best of luck on growing those follies calluna, I hope the timing all works out for you.

Alex a baseline scan is required at my clinic in the first 3 days of cycle to check all is ok before starting on the drugs. I think they just check that there's nothing unusual going on like cysts etc on the ovaries. Plus they check lining too. Then I go back approx day 10 to check follies and plan iui day. Hope this helps clear it up.


----------



## alex84

Yea thanks it does MrsJ - my clinic don't do baseline tests first time i see anyone is day 8!!

its very interesting to see how eac different clinic works


----------



## Trin Trin

Calluna with my 7th and successful natural IUI I surged at 5pm on day 14 and had the IUI at 2pm on day 15 (21 hours) and another on day 16 at 11am (42 hours). Back then double IUI didn't cost that much extra, also the amount of sperm inseminated was double what they use now! Didn't have any scans that cycle. 

Its so difficult trying to figure out the best timing, perhaps you can ask to be scanned before IUI so you know if the follicle has been released. I'm going to ask if I end up having my IUI on Monday.

I have read that some clinics have a higher success rate 48hours after surge...

We'll be in the 2ww together and we're at the same clinic x


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Hi everyone! I'm still waiting for my AF and it's late... I'm trying to relax about it all because I understand stress scares AF away! Once AF is here I can go to my clinic for my baseline scan and clomid... Bearbear, am also with LWC London, they seem lovely! 

Mochasquare, so so sorry to hear about your miscarriage :-( love and hugs and positivity to you all xxxxxx


----------



## jucy_culps

Hello!

Ok, so I am day 2 of injections and I have a question regarding Buserelin (If that's how it's spelt lol)

After I've injected, the area on my leg heats up and I get a little bit of swelling around where the needle went in. Not huge amounts, but the skin raises up and goes hard.

Is that normal?  My lovely other half was reading through the side effects this morning and thinks it falls under the mild skin rash bit but I just wanted to check....

Luce (Jucy) xx


----------



## bearbear

Good morning wonderful ladies ,

*Trintrin - * I will be at the LWC at 11.50am on Monday so if you are there around that time do let me know as it would be great to meet you!?

*Alex - * Yes the symptom spotting police will be watching us again this month and i for one will be doing my best not to get arrested  xx

*Calluna - * Its a shame we missed each other at the clinic, one day it would be great to see you! I really hope everything goes ok for IUI, getting the timing right can be quite a headache and knowing when is the right time can be hard! Both of my IUI's i had 24hrs after trigger and i've wondered a few times whether it should be a little longer!! I've also thought about having IUI twice in one cycle but i believe it costs more now so not sure if its something i could do!! Good luck for Friday, thinking of you xx 

*Fandabbydosy - * There are a few of us on this forum that go to the LWC, i've been very happy there and have always been treated well, all i need now is a BFP and i'd have no complaints at all!  xx

*Jucy_culps, * Not sure about buserelin as i'm on Menopur injections but i'm sure one of the other ladies will be able to answer your question! Best of luck to you  xx

*Mrsj - * Hope your ok and ready for 3rd time lucky, we're defo in it together   xx

Wishing everyone the best of luck at whatever stage your at and hoping and praying that we see some BFP's on here very soon, by g-d we need them!!    xx


----------



## lizbdawnp

Morning

Jucy_culps, I am also on buselerin I had the same a small rash, felt warm and a little lump. It's a common reaction and nothing to worry about usually gets better the more you have to do it.Maybe if it continues on your leg change to your stomach. As long as it fades over the day and it's just a reaction localised to that area I wouldn't worry  xxx


----------



## jucy_culps

Phew... thanks Lizdawnp!!

The lump this morning looked a bit like one of the aliens from Alien, I was starting to wonder if a face hugger might pop out of my leg! lol. 
but as long as it's normal then I am a happy bunny.

Hope everything is going well for you.

Luce x



lizbdawnp said:


> Morning
> 
> Jucy_culps, I am also on buselerin I had the same a small rash, felt warm and a little lump. It's a common reaction and nothing to worry about usually gets better the more you have to do it.Maybe if it continues on your leg change to your stomach. As long as it fades over the day and it's just a reaction localised to that area I wouldn't worry  xxx


----------



## cherry1

hey all


lurking around .. off to nurse consult in a mo for 2nd IUI attempt so will be joining you lovely ladies again!


Tryingtobepatient-  i had ovitrelle too, and my clinic told me to wait until day 18 to test. ....  have you tested again?  i dont want to pee on your fireworks but i had a very faint positive at day 16. then    really realy hope yours is a BFP and crossing fingers for you, but yes, the ovitrelle can give a false positive too......  keep us posted,


----------



## Calluna

Thanks MrsJ - I hope all goes well with your scan tomorrow and you're ready for 3rd time lucky!  

Thanks Trin - good idea - maybe I will ask for a scan to check what's happening. At least I feel like I'm trying something different with the timing again so it gives me some hope. How did your scan go today? - Are you ready to trigger? Looking forward to being cycle buddies  

Thanks Bear - I asked about doing two inseminations and they said it would be the full cost of another cycle! Think I'll stick to one but keep playing around with the timing. Most clinics do seem to do IUI 36-40 hours after trigger rather than the 24 hours at our clinic. When I asked them about it they said they'd tried both and hadn't found any difference in pregnancy rates. Similar numbers of women may get pregnant with either protocol but I suspect it may not be the same women - a later or earlier time may suit different women but it's hard to know which is best for us personally! This time I had to choose between 24 and 48 hours after LH surge and when I asked for 48 hours the nurse said "you realise that could be too late and we would recommend coming in at 24 hours" but I just told her I'd tried enough times at 24 and I wanted to try this and she was ok with it. But I'm only doing this because I've had so many BFNs so I don't think you need to worry about changing anything just yet!  

Hope everyone else is doing ok x

Becky - you're very quiet - hope all's well x


----------



## Samic1986

Hi all,

I hope you don't mind me joining you! I started my first cycle of clomid last week and had my first follicle tracking scan yesterday. They found one that was 19mm so had my Ovitelle last night and going in for first IUI tomorrow! Quite nervous if I'm honest as didn't expect to have it this cycle! 

Hope everyone is ok and staying positive 

Xx


----------



## Calluna

Welcome Samic and congratulations on the weight loss! It's natural to be nervous but there's really nothing to worry about and you'll get plenty of support on here if you have any questions. I'll be having my IUI tomorrow as well. Fingers crossed for a BFP for both of us!


----------



## Trin Trin

Hi everyone and welcome new comers

Calluna I had my scan today and it's just one follicle this time measuring 25mm lining was good too. Nurse wanted me to trigger then go tomorrow for IUI, but I usually surge naturally then take the trigger. Problem is if I wait it would mean possibly being too late on Monday. So I've decided to take the ovitrelle tonight at 11pm and then have IUI on Saturday 11ish to have a timing of 36+. I think going tomorrow would be too soon. My concern was taking the ovitrelle to ovulate when I ovulate naturally.....day 14 every month!!

It's my last cycle so I really want to get things right!!

So when are u going for the IUI - is it tomorrow?


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.  Saw my doctor today and clomid has been increased to 150mg for last 2 cycles.  I'm mid cycle so just waiting for AF to arrive to start the first lot x


----------



## bearbear

Happy Friday everyone ,

Welcome *Samic,* You've come to a great place for help and support, every lady on this forum is amazing and we are all in this together! I don't know where i'd be without it! Good luck with your IUI tomorrow, don't be to nervous, the procedure itself is over so quickly and then all you have to do is go home and rest and pray for that BFP!!  

*Trintrin - * Thats a nice size follicle you have there hun lets hope it does the job for you!! I think this whole timing thing is a difficult one, my last 2 have been 24hrs after trigger but i'm wondering whether to leave it a bit longer! Good luck for tomorrow, i'll be thinking of you and praying its 3rd time lucky!! Remember to go home and rest up afterwards, its a good excuse for a bit of pampering xx  

*Calluna - * Thanks for all that info, i had kinda thought that to do a double insemination it would be the cost of a full cycle which is a bit pricey for me! As for the timing i guess it really is dependant on each women and a little bit down to luck! For now i won't change anything, just praying a change of donor might do the trick for 3rd time lucky!! Good luck for Tomorrow, i hope everything goes well, make sure you take it easy afterwards!!   xx

*Cherry - * Good luck for IUI number 2, hope all goes well xx 

*Trintrin, Calluna - * and anyone else at the LWC, Did you know that they have now stopped doing the 3 cycle package!! Apparently since the 1st Nov! The nurse told me on Tuesday and i was quite surprised, not sure why they stopped it, shame really as it does save a bit of cash!

I know i say this everytime but it really is about time this forum had some good news and a few BFP's would just be amazing, lets get those positive vibes flowing  Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## jucy_culps

I know i say this everytime but it really is about time this forum had some good news and a few BFP's would just be amazing, lets get those positive vibes flowing  Have a good day everyone xx 
[/quote]

Am working on it


----------



## mochasquared

Hello everyone,

I'm certainly going to be sitting on the sidelines waiting for that first symptom-spotting slip  Got to keep myself entertained while I hope my next AF kicks in to normal soon. And cheering on for more BFPs of course. 

I'm still being monitored for my HCG falling to make sure I didn't have an ectopic, which I'm finding quite stressful. Got stroppy with them and told them it was my decision, so got them to agree to giving today's check a miss and just going in on Monday. I don't know if it is totally a crazy idea, but I'm going to estimate my mc date as day 1 of cycle and monitor for LH surge from Monday, while keeping everything crossed to get next AF as close as poss to 1st Dec so I can go again this year.

Re timing of basting, my BFP was at 38 hrs. (should have been 36 but they were running late). I totally agree it depends on the woman, and possibly even an individual cycle? The clinics have to have their recommended protocols I guess, but it is good if they are flexible and listening to women who may be more clued up about how their own individual body works. I wish they would trust us more, protocols applied to everyone the same way can only take you so far.

Also I detected my surge the evening when I had been told to take the trigger, then did trigger about 11.00 pm (was told I didn't need to bother detecting the surge, but of course I needed to know). Otherwise I am on a natural cycle. Sounds similar to you *Trin*? I too vaguely wondered if I should give the trigger a miss but didn't risk it in the end.

Crazily I am more worried about how to get through 2ww next time than getting as far as basting. And Ihaven't even got to AF, so getting a bit ahead of myself. Stay sane everyone if you can manage it!


----------



## lucy3423

Hi ladies,

well theres been lots going on lately, just had to have a good read to try and catch up .

*mochasquared* - Sorry to hear your news Hun, sending you lots of luck for iui number two. I will be starting iui 2 shortly too.

*Bearbear*- Cant believe your on iui round 3, that seems to have all happened so quickly. Hopefully a change of donor will bring about a positive change , hopefully third time lucky for your iui.  I had iui 36 hrs after i had the trigger on my first iui, but i couldn't help but wonder whether i had surged sooner because of symptoms i was getting?! Its a strange one isn't it, and do u know if you can get a scan everytime you have iui? I did have a scan with my first round, and cant help but think without a scan how do they know if the egg has definitely been released and ready to go so to speak?! My minds just wondering lots because I'm due AF on Tues, so hopefully iui number 2 is round the corner . Other than the change of donor , are you doing anything else differently this time? xxx

*Ultrafirebug*- Hopefully the increase with clomid will help you with your next round, sending you lots of . x

*Trin Trin*- Wishing you lots of luck with your iui tomorrow, remember to have lots of rest afterwards, and good luck with the hardest part of it all the 2ww!!! xxx

*Calluna*- How did you iui go today ? and did you try anything different this time? x

*Samic*- Welcome and hope you iui also went well today? x

Welcome and hello to all the new comers- This is the best place for support! xxx

AFM- Looks like theres going to be loads of us this month having our iui which is great, hopefully my AF will arrive Tuesday then its onto iui number2 for me. I'm really looking forward to starting treatment again. Its going to be great with all us ladies going through it together this month. 
Wouldn't it be lovely to hear some  in time for Christmas, It certainly would be the only Xmas present I would need to put the biggest smile on my face. Wishing all of us lots of luck, we will get our dreams sooner or later! xxx


----------



## Samic1986

Hi ladies, 
IUI went well today, thanks for all your well wishes. Keeping positive now, although because I had had a blood clot in the past have just been told I have to give myself a thinning injection every day until I'm 34 weeks! 

Best of luck to everyone really hope we see some BFPs soon xx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hi everyone

Not posted in a while but still been reading! Got a BFN on Wed so not been in the mood to post! Now waiting for af to come so I can start next cycle. Does anyone else have irregular af and if so did it come quickly? They said if it takes too long will be after Xmas before nxt cycle. Tbh I'm not too bothered either way think the time could e good to get head 2gether but at same time would like to just get on with it and have another go! 

   to all with BFNs and still waiting! 
Good luck to all x


----------



## lucy3423

Hi law monkey,

Really sorry to hear about your bfn and sending you a  , it really is disappointing  , I know the feeling. Was that your first round of iui?
Cant help with the irregular AF, as mine are usually regular. Im just waiting for my af to arrive then hopefully will be starting round two. I know what you mean about needing to get your head together as thats exactly how i felt for a few days after my BFN, but now im just focusing on moving onto round 2.  Hope AF comes sooner rather than later for you, Its just good having something to focus on, this last month off has done me good though. 
Wishing you lots of luck and  for your next round. x x x


----------



## Lawmonkey

Thanks Lucy

Yeah was my first one, I knew in advance coz I had tested but I think u always kinda hope! it worked for our friends first time so think I was holding on to that! I've been crampy since OTD but nothing yet so hoping it comes on soon, never here web u want it and always here wen u don't! When was ur OTD sorry u got a bfn 2, it's horrible. Wouldn't it be nice if there was a quick fix. The whole experience is really tough. 

Wondering if anyone took time off for iui? I know u can go back to normal but I'm a nurture teacher which is very demanding and really hard not to get stressed day to day. Dealing with emotional outbursts throughout the day (and that was hust the kids lol) was really taking its toll during last 2ww. X


----------



## Calluna

Hi ladies,

Trin - yes I had my IUI at noon today so I'm back on the 2ww! I had ovulation pain around 10-11pm last night so I just hope my egg could hang on for a little over 12 hours! I hope your IUI goes well tomorrow   36 hours or so sounds like a good plan to try and 25 is a good follicle size! It seems I surge before mine get to anything like that size. 

Bear - my IUI went very well thanks and I'm going to have a nice relaxing evening on the sofa    That's a real pain that they've stopped the 3 cycle package. Still - let's think positive - hopefully we won't need any more after this one!  

Samic - welcome to the 2ww! I'm glad your IUI went well. Now you just have to try and stay sane for 2 weeks!  

Lucy - my IUI went well thanks - the quickest and least uncomfortable one I've had    The only thing different this time is the longer gap of 48 hours from the start of my LH surge so we'll see if that helps. Hope your AF turns up soon then you can get on with your next cycle  

Lawmonkey - sorry it was a BFN. Hope you're feeling more positive and ready for the next cycle soon    I'm lucky that I work for myself so can be reasonably flexible with taking time off when it's all getting too much. I also find that work can be good for distracting me from the 2ww though. Maybe next time you could take some time off for the worst bit - I always find the last few days really tough.  

Mochasquared - hope your AF turns up soon so you can get on with your next cycle    No harm in testing for your surge anyway. I completely agree about fixed protocols - it would be nice if they took a bit more interest in finding the best approach for each woman as an individual. At least my clinic seems to be happy to let me do what I want even if they always have to give me their standard recommendation first!

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## bearbear

For all those who had IUI's today I'm really pleased to hear all went well and now the madness starts!! Wouldn't it be great if we could just hibernate for the whole 2WW and wake up on OTD! I suppose that would just be to easy!

Hey Lucy, good to hear from you, I also can't believe I'm already on IUI number 3, I've done them back to back! I'm really hoping a change of donor will mean a change of luck for me, the only other thing I've done different this time so far is I'm having acupuncture, thought I'd give it a try as many say its good for fertility! At this point I'm ready to try anything! As for the whole timing thing, its a toughie I still think a lot of it is down to luck, I'm just wondering whether to leave it slightly longer than 24hrs this time, I might ask the clinic!  

Hey Calluna, pleased IUI went smoothly and I hope that this time you get a BFP!! As for the LWC now not doing the 3 cycle package, as you say, let's hope and pray we don't need it anyway!!

Come on ladies, let's make some babies, wow that rhymes, I'm good aren't I hehe! Now I'm gonna have my tea and pray we all get a BFP! There's no stopping me now haha xx


----------



## Trin Trin

Evening ladies!!!

Bear you made me chuckle "come on ladies let's make some babies" 
Cannot believe the LWC are stopping the 3 cycle package.....these clinics really do abuse us financially....when I first started a natural cycle cost £350 and the donor amp cost £150! I'm going to ask them about it tomorrow. Well let's hope we will not need further attempts

Lawnmonkey, sorry about the bfn I know how depressing it feels. It just sucks big time!!

Michasquared your just so brave and strong...good to hear your able to start again as soon as u can.

Samic I'll be joining the horrible 2ww tomorrow, it's the worst part of the process 

Calluna I'm going tomorrow at 12 glad to hear yours went well. I asked if I could be scanned before and they said no as the ovitrelle would have made me ovulate. I do think with the amount of money we spend they should be more accommodating. I explained my reasons etc but still said theres no need. I plan to drive and pay for parking then straight home to rest.....no shopping!! We've both changed our timing this month so let's hope this will make the difference 

Positive thoughts for us all x


----------



## Tryingtobepatient

Hi ladies,

I just wanted to offer a glimmer of hope to you all.. We got our BFP this morning! V.excited and feel so lucky that the IUI worked first time. I wish you all lots of luck, I will be checking back in to see how you're all getting on xxx


----------



## Lawmonkey

CONGRATULATIONS tryingtobepatient!!!!     

I wish u a happy and healthy 9 months! X


----------



## alex84

tryingtobepaitent congratulations that's fantastic news!

bear I've been today and signed up for accupunture got consultation Monday and sue wants tp dpi sessions before next iui which will be either Thursday or Friday. how r u!


----------



## bearbear

*Tryingtobepatient - *Thats amazing news, congratulations, i'm so happy for you and DP, also that it happened on your 1st attempt is brilliant, lets hope your the 1st BFP of many on here and some of your great luck will rub on the rest of us! I hope the next 9 months go by smoothly, keep us posted xx

*Trintrin - * I'm pleased i made you chuckle, i was obviously feeling very poetic last night hehe! I hope your having a restful weekend and IUI today went ok  xx

*Alex - * Well done for signing up for acupuncture, i'm proud of you!! Sorry to be a thicko but what are dpi sessions? I'm doing ok, lying on my bed with a hot water bottle on my belly to cook my follicles! I had acupuncture this morning and it was just so relaxing, in fact so much so i fell asleep! When i came out i was so relaxed i went into tescos to do some shopping and wondered around like a tit in a trance hehe! Make sure you let me know how you find it, i'm sure you'll be fine! xx

I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well and those on 2ww are not doing any symptom spotting and are doing your best to take it easy and not stress! I'm getting ready for another night of strictly and xfactor, oh how i love my Saturday nights in, i must be getting old haha, take care everyone xx


----------



## alex84

Bear - our not the thicko its me and writing comments on my phone damn predictive test it was meant to day she want to do two sessions before my iui on this week. How many session have they reccomended you have? I'm going to have tea and then cook my follies with hot water bottle. Did my first injection tonight and it stung and have left a little red mark :-( first month this has happened. I don't know if I'm going in the same place but it stung. I'm defo feeling my ovaries flutter this month   

Hope everyone is ok!!


----------



## bearbear

*Alex,* don't worry about the stinging after injecting, i have that most times i do it!! sometimes worse than others! I think its quite common! I'm having acupuncture once a week at the min, the acupuncturist said that should be fine, i can only get there at the weekends with work etc. So far i've had 2 and i should get another one in before IUI depending when i have it! I hope you find it ok, just try and relax, you'll be fine i'm sure, just be brave and think baby thoughts! xx


----------



## alex84

bear your definately right, i think most of the time it's mind over matter for me! will you have it after the iui?


----------



## alex84

*Lawn monkey* - I am a secondary school food tech teacher. I generally take the day of iui of plus the day after, but thats been down to me still not feeling great the day after, but then straight back to school. Its a difficult one because teaching is so stressfull i teach in a tough school and it can be both physically and mentally draining i just try to make sure that when i leave work i don't bring anything home and realax, well that is the plan this month because the last two months ive been doing cake orders outside of school too, but i'm taking no more orders this month.
on my first iui cycle i was in the waiting room waiting for a scan with 4 other ladies 3 were teachers all unexplained fertility.


----------



## Fandabbydosy

My AF is here! Am starting treatment on monday! Having a scan and getting my clomid. I'm all excited! It's seemed a long road waiting to even get to this stage! How is everyone? Hope you are all doing ok. Xxx


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hi Alex 

Good luck this month with cycle! How are ur school about time off? Mine have been great but ive not taken a whole day off yet, I worked morning of iui and went back the next day. Found it really hard to keep it together!  I think people think teaching is an easy job unless they know one or are one!  My main concern is that I get hit on the stomach by accident or during a fight. During last 2ww I had to chase after a child which u automatically do then afterwards thought oops probably shouldn't have done that! The good thing is that most staff know and try to help as much as possible. Some days though I feel I'm no good to the kids as I'm so emotional and they r so good at reading things even if uve got on a brave face! 

Good for u not taking more orders, take it as easy as poss school is stressful enough! With all those teachers in that waiting room I wonder if we r all having an allergic reaction to them lol! 

Good luck   x


----------



## Tinksandmoo

Hi- new to all this. Got BFP after 2nd natural IUI. No heartbeat found at 7 week scan and had ERPC on Wed. Clinic (Manchester) have said two cycles before we can go again (seems forever away). How quickly have other people waited before going again?


----------



## BECKY7

Hey tinksandmoo  I did wait 2 cycles when I had my MC but my 2nd IUI didn't work so I can start again straight away but decided to wait 1 cycle as I got few party to go to and the timing will clash my fostering final panel.
But to keep yourself busy and to eat load of protein for the next 2 month
Becky7 xx


----------



## Tinksandmoo

Thanks Becky7  got fingers crossed that cycle gets sorted ASAP so we can start tracking, least it feels like we're doing something towards our dream (not very patient or good at going nothing!).
Good luck with the fostering panel x


----------



## rina_k

Hi Ladies,

I haven't written for a while but it only because i have been trying to keep myself sane during the 2ww and so far it's been ok. 

I'm on my 11 dpiui. Do you think it's to early to test? 

We are scheduled for blood test at the clinic on Friday but i don't think i can wait. So far i have been very good in staying fairly relaxed about it, but now i have fell into the symptom checking mode and it drives me crazy, cuz all symptoms i have can be either pregnancy or the progesterone I'm taking. Either way i cannot tell!!!! Arggggg 

I just feel so out of place right now and impatient.


----------



## cherry1

hey all

can i join you ladies again?    2nd iui attempt for me... baseline scan this  morning and good to go.  start stabbing myself tonight   

Rina- ahh try and hang in there a wee bit longer, take one day at a time, the 2ww sucks!!!  i feel for you xxx


----------



## moo79

Hi All,

Glad to here IUI has worked for some of you.  I had my scan this morning and the cycle has been cancelled as three follicles +13 but another three very close behind and could mature before tomorrow     It was too much of a risk.  Now can't wait for AF so I can start again.  Not that the injections are that much fun..... I get DH to pinch me when I inject, which I'm sure he secretly enjoys  .

Good luck to everyone during this emotional time xxxx


----------



## bearbear

Well done* Rina_k* for resisting testing, i'd say if you want to test do it tomorrow on day 12!! Good luck and lots of positive vibes   xx

Welcome back *Cherry,* Good luck for number 2, i'm in the process of stabbing myself so somewhere along the lines we will be cycle buddies, i might just be a little bit in front of you! Good luck to us both   xx

AFM - 2nd scan today, i have a follie on each ovary but as yet they aren't very big, one at 9ish and the other 8ish so they defo need to cook a bit more! Also my womb lining which is never great needs to thicken up so they are blasting me with estrogen, gotta take 5 tablets a day and also a patch every other day! I go back on Friday so fingers crossed things will progress well!  

I hope everyone that has just been basted is doing well and taking it easy and are refraining from symptom spotting, its too early for that, leave it til week 2, thats when i normally cave in!  To everyone like me who is stimming i hope all is going to plan and those follies are growing nicely! I couldn't think of a better christmas present than getting a BFP!!  

Love and hugs to all


----------



## alex84

*Lawnmonkey* my clinic advised me to take the full day off. There is no way I could go into school on the morning and then for iui I'd be too Harassed. Maybe you should try this month taking the whole day off to see if that helps. As for the two wait its ridiculous, i just try to take it easy and relax as much as possible.

*Bear* Had my first acupuncture today and it was awesome feel sooo relaxed and calm, she gave me some herbal tablets to take 3 times a day. did you get anything?

*Rina_k* - hope your hanging in there sending   

*moo* - gutted for you they have cancelled the cycle maybe let nature have a go  

AFM - so I went for my first scan today and it was really uncomfortable they couldn't find my right ovary and after sitting on my hands and then pushing in on my belly to find it they found I only have 1 follie on left (few small ones but they said you only need 1), it's 14mm at the moment, so back on Wednesday, think basting will be Friday.


----------



## jellybean257

Hi girls, just finished another cycle of Buserelin, gonal f and now on ovitrelle.......going for IUI tomorrow which means my OTD will be Tues 27th November....

Keeping everything crossed for u all !!!


----------



## bearbear

Hey Girlies,

*Alex - * Well done you for going through with the acupuncture, see i told you it isn't bad and doesnt hurt!! So pleased it made you feel relaxed, i couldn't believe i actually fell asleep on Saturday when i had my 2nd session, i was soooooooo relaxed, its a nice feeling! He was going to give me a supplement to take but he then said because i'm already on medication ie menopur he thought it best not to! What tablets did she give you? xx 

Sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle *Moo,* I can imagine you must feel gutted! It won't be long though til your AF arrives and you can start again, chin up 

*Trintrin, Calluna - * How are you both doing?

Big hugs to all  and lots of positive vibes   xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  has any of you ladies use concieve plus before your IUI
Becky7 xx


----------



## bearbear

Hi Becky,

I started taking pregnacare conception a good few months before i knew i was going to start IUI treatment!! I take them continuously! xx


----------



## BECKY7

Bear bear  lol I mean the per seed  called concieve plus lol
Becky7 xx


----------



## penny48

Hi becky I use pre seed for two months, very cold, sticky and not very pleasant to use, my dh said it put him off a bit too, apartly too wet!!!!lol try it and see, it sort of took the mood off things you can only put it in a few minutes before you baby dance xx


----------



## mochasquared

*Alex*, I have a very hard to visualise left ovary, all those things you mention and in the end they decided they had to scan it abdominally with full bladder (not internally). Luckily my follie turned up on the right - I only had one which is expected as I am on natural cycles - and yes, I only needed that one for the BFP, although eventually it was not to be. So don't give up yet.

Best of luck to all those coming up to basting, testing or trying to survive 2ww.

Re waiting after MC, I'm hoping to go in Dec if AF turns up on time - no-one's told me I have to wait longer, to be honest I'm only managing to stay positive because of the thought of going again in December. Really hoping not to have to wait till Jan. As Bear said would be lovely to have a BFP to celebrate for Christmas.


----------



## Tinksandmoo

Mochasquared- fingers crossed for Dec, a Christmas positive would be great! 
Am aiming for January and trying to be positive with the wait.


----------



## janey751975

Hey all, 

For those that remember me, I am back! For others "hello"!! 

After three failed DIUI's earlier this year, we were booked in for a consultation yesterday which I was told was a review of our treatment so far, I was expecting to be told that we only had one shot of IVF left on the NHS and then it was game over (don't know where I got this information from!!) Anyway, we were happy to be told that we actually have 3 more goes of DIUI and then 2 IVF! We are over the moon.      He recommeded that we shouldn't change donor just yet as they were excellent samples and have produced children in the past!! So good news is, when I get next AF we are off again, means I will be stimming and on 2ww over Christmas, but what a great present if it works!!! 

I haven't had time to catch up on you all but I promise I will and send some individual messages! 

Good luck and love to you all. x


----------



## bearbear

*Hey Janey,* Course i remember you, how lovely to have you back with us  thats brilliant news re the IUI/IVF you have a good few goes there so fingers crossed every chance for success 

Lets hope that in 2012 we all get the Christmas present we so want!! Please santa, we've been such good girles  xx


----------



## janey751975

Thank you so much BearBear I have been really down in the dumps about the whole thing to be honest. So this has really picked me up! I do wish we could have just done the 6 DIUI back to back but apparently that's just not the done thing. He said considering I had a really aggressive case of PCOS it was good that I was just producing one good mature follicle each time..... I hope the same happens this time. 

Thanks again xx


----------



## mrsj12

Hi all, welcome back Janey fingers crossed for you this time. 

Just a quick update, am due for a scan fri and provided all ok it's iui on mon. Can't take the day off this time as have a super important meeting in the afternoon. Does anyone know if its ok to take paracetamol after iui as I had bad cramps last time and don't want to be in agony in the meeting? I'm having a much more relaxed approach this time. I just can't live in a stressed out state so hoping this will bring a change in fortune.

See you all in the 2ww soon and good luck to anyone who's OTD is soon.


----------



## cherry1

Mrsj12- i think paracetomol is OK.    it's hard to know what to do for the best isnt it, i reckon do what ever takes your mind off it all- except getting blindly drunk of course


----------



## bearbear

*Hey Mrsj,* Looks like we will be on the 2ww together, i'm back at the clinic tomorrow morning to check all is ok and i'm thinking if it is i might have IUI on Monday! I think you'd be fine to take paracetomol afterwards, if your worried just ask the nurse on the day! Lets both try and stay nice and relaxed this time, i did well last time but got a bit anxious in the 2nd week! I'm hoping the acupuncture i'm having might help with that! x

Keeping everything crossed for us all to get the best christmas present ever!   xx


----------



## mrsj12

Wow bear how did I catch you up? You were a week ahead of me before!! I'm in total agreement, this could be the best Xmas present ever lets all keep positive. Xx


----------



## bearbear

I'm really not sure how you caught up with me *Mrsj,*  I haven't had a break and have done my IUI's back to back, maybe its just got something to do with when our AF arrived if we were a few days late etc!! Lets spread the positivity          xx


----------



## alex84

Thanks for the reassurance *Moqasquared* trying to stay positive, but its hard sometimes. I hope your wait isn't too long and you get another  really soon.

*bear* - went for my second round of acupuncture yesterday and the woman did different points. the tablets they have gave me are Xiao Yao Wan obviously I know what these are ........ not! so I googled it and apparently they are for anxiety which I think will really help all herbal (Can taste the Herbs)

AFM - went for a scan yesterday Morning (this time the last two cycles is the day they tell me my egg is ready) and after having a really good rack around to the point where I had cramps (ouch) they said it wasn't ready only 16mm and come back Friday, so I said do I have anything to worry about with the last two cycles normally being ready by now and the nasty nurse snapped at my and was like don't worry is only day .... ( i can't remember). So my day went from bad to worse, i really lost it with a class of students I had and gave the a massive lecture on them needing to learn manner and not speak while the teacher is talking.
Then I went for acupuncture which was great, walked out of acupuncture to the car park and phoned my DH and he said i forgot about tea but I'm doing it now, I then go on to say I don't want chicken casserole Ive had a **** day and we bicker (me instigating it), so i get home late for slimming world, knowing I have to go later and start screaming at my husband over chicken casserole (knowing in my head I am being totally irrational) he goes well after slimming world (i lost 3lb in the end) get fish and chips through my tears I'm sobbing but I don't want fish and chips, well what do you want, me: i don't know still sobbing. How he puts up with me I do not know. after lots of tears and really enjoying my chicken casserole i had a well deserved early night and gave my poor hubby a night of walking on egg shells.
SO I'm back to the clinic tomorrow and if it's ready IUI Sunday.

hope everyone is being as rational and sane as I am.


----------



## My Son is My World

Hello ladies
I hope you don't mind me jumping on your thread - I was hoping to start diui (iui with donor sperm) in dec, but due to the dates of my cycle and the clinic's xmas closure it looks as thought I won't be starting until jan.
Unfortunately my clinic are very understaffed hence I haven't event had a planning appointment with them, but they have said via email that a medicated cycle (with clomid) will be done due to my low levels around ovulation.
As I haven't had a planning appointment I just wanted to ask all of you ladies in the know what I can expect from clonid, how many scans I'll need, how much time I'll need to be off work for appointments, what the treatment involves, etc etc.
You ladies will give a much more honest account of events than any nurse could! X


----------



## Trin Trin

Evening everyone and welcome Emlore

Bear - I'm doing okayish just really hate the 2WW so I've been trying to keep busy, which is why I haven't posted for a while. I'm only almost 6dpiui still over a week to go before official testing. There's so many of us on our 3rd cycle - it has to be 3rd time lucky for us all
I see you have 2 follicles this cycle

Calluna - Hope you're doing okay, you're half way there. It has to be lucky no.7 for you!!!

Alex - I read your post and just wanted to cry. What a day you've had!! I really know how difficult this is and I'm sorry to hear the nurse wasn't understanding. I'm hoping the acupuncture is helping you relax. With my successful cycle last year I had slower growing follicles than previous cycles, I thought there was no point continuing....but that cycle worked although I sadly miscarried:-(

MrsJ - Good to see you're more chilled this cycle

To everyone on this thread good luck to you all xx


----------



## Samic1986

Hi All,

Hope you are all doing ok and keeping positive.
I had my first IUI last week and am on the dreaded 2ww - Its awful!!

Emlore - I started my Clomid on day 2 of my cycle and stopped on day 6. Had my first Follicle tracking scan on day 9 and was due to have another on day 11 but had a follicle of 19mm so they decided to bring it forward and had my IUI (using DH sample) on day 11. IUI was really simple and pretty painless just like having a smear test. They told me to then just get on with things as normal. I took the afternoon off for the IUI but only because I had quite a late appointment.

I didn't have many side effects with the Clomid just a few mood swings and restless nights!

feel free to message me if you want to know anymore about my experience. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## lucy3423

Hey Ladies !!!

Finally my AF arrived , and had good news re my cyst! It has shrunk back down to 1cm which was a big relief, so they have given me the go ahead for round 2! I feel like Ive caught up with some of you now, Started on the Puregon yesterday so I'm on day 2 now and due back for my next scan on weds, all been well iui will be next Friday so happy and excited to be having another go and feeling more positive this cycle.

*Samic*- I know the feeling re the 2ww, it really is so hard to keep your mind from wondering , but stick with it and try not to symptom spot. I was looking for symptoms on my last round of iui and it drove me insane by the end of the cycle. Good luck and sending  to you! x

*Alex* How did your appointment go today? And are your follies ready? Hope so! 
Also was just reading your last post re your bad day, I have been a bit of a nightmare this week with my emotions and my DP had had the brunt of it too. Its just so hard not to take it all out on someone sometimes, I'm in a new job which can be quite stressful on its own without the added pressure of this whole fertility thing , I really do understand where your coming from and it was quite reassuring to know that its not just me who's feeling/behaving like that. I felt so guilty the next day when i had got myself together, Sending you a big  and wishing you lots of luck for sunday. x

*Bear* How are you doing? And when are you due to have insemination? Did i read Monday? If so ill only be a few days after you i think ? eek exciting times! xxx

*Janey* Thats great news that you have another 3 gos at iui and 2 attempts at ivf.

Hello to everyone else! xx


----------



## bearbear

Afternoon everyone 

*Alex - * Pleased the acupuncture is going well, i go again tomorrow and i can't wait to come out of there all relaxed!! Don't worry about your follies being different this cycle, i'm in the same situation as you (i'll go into more detail at the end of this post), the nurse said to me today that every cycle is so different and you never know what is going to happen from one month to the next, thats just the way it works so you mustn't be concerned!! xx

*Trintrin - * My follies are mis-behaving this cycle  i shall tell you all at the end of this post!! I hope you are keeping sane on your 2ww and being a good girl and not symptom spotting  remember the symptom spotting police are always watching you  xx Sending you positive vibes 

Welcome *Emlore,* You've come to the right place for help and support! I'm also having DIUI and i'm on my 3rd cycle now! I don't have Clomid, i have menopur but that normally makes me quite tired! Basically on day one of your AF you phone the clinic and you go in for your baseline scan, this is just to check everything is ok to start treatment ie no cyst!! About 5 or so days after that you'll go back for another scan to measure the size of your follicles and your womb lining! From then they will book you in for another scan about 4 days later for another scan to check again and normally all being well at this scan you'd be told when to trigger and go in for IUI! Please remember that everyone is different though so this could vary!! I would roughly estimate that i used about 3/4 half days off work whilst going through this process! Good luck on this journey, keep us informed  xx

AFM - Went this morning to the LWC for a scan and it seems my follies are not playing ball this time!! They have hardly grown since Monday  *Trintrin* i saw that this happened to you on your successful cycle so maybe it is a sign for me, its just worrying, did you think your cycle would get cancelled? what did the clinic do? Anyway they have increased my menopur to 150iu every day and i'm due back on Tuesday to see how they are doing! If there is no improvement then this cycle could be cancelled  so i'm hoping and praying they respond, do you think there is still a chance they will? Really don't wont it to be cancelled, gonna try not to worry and do lots of follicle praying this weekend!!   xx

Love and hugs to everyone, have a good weekend xx


----------



## elli78

hi everyone i hope you dont mind me jumping in.i've your posts and tried to remember who is who and doing what! I had my first IUI today,so now on the dreaded two week wait,.... 
luck to you all xx


----------



## jellybean257

elli78 said:


> hi everyone i hope you dont mind me jumping in.i've your posts and tried to remember who is who and doing what! I had my first IUI today,so now on the dreaded two week wait,....
> luck to you all xx


Hi Elli78.......I'm also on the 2ww.....it's soooooo frustrating !!! I'm on my 2nd IUI and am 3dpiui !!! Hope all goes well for u xx 

Sending baby dust


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi Bear - have you been putting a warm hot water bottle on your stomach to help them grow?  Mine went from nothing to one being ready in 3 days! x


----------



## Trin Trin

Evening everyone

Bear - I thought I would let you know my follicle growth with my successful cycle......day 9 two at 10mm and lots of small ones, day 13 - two at 10mm and two at 9mm, day 16 - 13&12mm I surged naturally on day 18!!! I usually surge on day 13 or 14 all the time. I was so certain this cycle was doomed, the stats on the sample were the lowest I'd ever had 8million and 50% motility. I tested early the first time that cycle as I was so sure it wasn't going to work......but it did

This cycle my follicle was 25mm on day 13....so yes each cycle can vary. Ive also decided to test put the hcg trigger....8days past trigger and it's still showing a faint faint positive. I plan on testing early and want to make sure the trigger has gone.

I hope this makes you feel a bit better, try not to worry!!

Good luck to everyone we all deserve a BFP xx



To everyone waiting for your IUI and those in the 2ww good luck and let's hope we get some more BFP this cycle


----------



## rina_k

Ladies, you will never believe it but yesterday our doctor confirmed BFP for us!  I still cant believe and I keep thinking they must have made a mistake. I can't believe our luck as this is the very first try in DIUI. I was crazy going this last week and now I can't wait for the first scan! 
I just hope it all goes well from now on.

Even thou I got me BFP I'm thinking of all of you and I know it will happen for you too. I dont think I have even gone through half of what some of you have gone through but I know all you are doing is worth it and it will work!


----------



## Trin Trin

Rina_K congratulation!!!!!!! Thats just amazing news and your try - wow

I was reading your earlier post and must say I liked how the clinic involved your DH and scanning u after. Can I ask what clinc you're at?

Wishing you luck during your pregnancy!! Congrats x


----------



## mochasquared

Lovely news *Rina*, and thanks for sharing with us. Many congratulations and praying for a sticky one for you.

*Alex* what a **** day that was. Must be the hormones. Hope you have a more positive appointment and your follies are ready. Those scans where they have to look for your ovary are a killer. You could ask if they might try scanning abdominally instead with a full bladder. Took quite a few appts before anyone thought to offer me this, and still after we'd agreed there was no need to monitor my left as no action there, a blimmin' nurse thought she was a hero and went to have a check, despite it being written in my notes they weren't to do that. Its only my insides they're pushing about, hey. Sorry, having a bit of a rant there, got carried away, I was only meant to be sympathising with you.

Its all happening on this thread isn't it? Really keeping everything crossed for everybody for BFPs all round.


----------



## mrscass

Hi everyone, hope you dont mind me joining you.... im currently doing ovulation tests twice a day waiting for the smiley face to appear on the test stick telling me that i can go to the clinic  Feeling very nervous and possibly a little bit excited about it too! 

It was a long and hard decision for us to go down the DIUI route, We had Failed fertilisation with ICSI back in April, but it feels like the best option for us, financially and emotionally... i had a terrible time with egg collection i felt everything :-( and with the clinic saying we could end up with failed fertilisation again we just didnt feel we could go through that again so after lots of crying, counseling at the clinic and with another counsellor and lots of thinking here we are!! 

I havent posted on this site for months but i just felt it would be nice to speak to people again who are in the same boat at me :-D wishing you all lots of luck!

Mrscass xx


----------



## alex84

*Emore* - Good Luck with the IUI journey and hope you Wait isn't too long.

*TrinTrin* - I did cry I was uncontrolable, what a state we get ourselves into. I knew how ridiculous I was being but just couldn't stop.

*MrsJ* - Hope your OK?

*Samic* - Good luck on the 2WW hope it don't drive you crazy - i alway find the waiting the hardest.

*Lucy* - I teach and I think I am constantly stressed which is why i started acupuncture, i think it really helps, i always feel great when i come out. With regards to my melt down, its so hard you know your being unreasonable but just can't control it.
My app went really well I have 1 at 20mm and 1 at 15mm so i had trigger Friday and IUI today.

*Bear* - Yea I totally get every cycle is different, i just thought the nurse could of dealt with it differently, or it could of me being extra sensitive. Sorry about your follies, i mean how dare they. The dayi had my meltdown my follie was 16mm and went back Friday and it had got to 20mm and the one that was non existent was 15mm, maybe Monday is your day!

*Elli78* - Good luck on the 2ww, I always find This the hardest, but I find this site always helps all the girls have been there and felt it and theres always to one to Speak too.

*Rina* - Congratulations on the BFP, it's so nice and reassuring that it does work.

*Mochadquared* - Hormones? I was like a raving lunatic lol. When i went for my scan Friday it was easy and painless. I think its the different nurses. How you got your start date yet? or do you have to just wait for AF?

AFM - I went back to the hospital Friday and my 16mm follie had grown to 20mm whoop. I also had a little one that had grown to 15mm. So I triggered on Friday night and I'm in today for IUI. Glad its finally here i do feel alot more relaxed about it, dunno if thats the acupuncture or if I'm starting to relax.

Hope everyone is OK? xx


----------



## cherry1

Rina- amaze news!! and girl, you deserve it, first try or not, as a fellow NOA couple i know you will have been through loads just to get here.  lots of love and all the best for scan, yipppeee!!! x


----------



## mochasquared

Hope your IUI went ok today Alex - different nurses are sure different, both how they look for stuff and just how nice they are even when they need to make you uncomfortable, and how they deal with questions etc.  There is one in particular that always whinges about them being short-staffed, she is starting to annoy me.

So many people on 2ww and such a hard time that is.  But we are all here to support each other.  

Yes I'm waiting for my AF to turn up, who knows when that will be?  Not sure I have ever wanted AF to turn up in my life, so that is a new one for me.  A different kind of waiting to 2ww, and less nerve-wrecking, but I suspect I'll find it very hard if I can't go in December due to Christmas closures and my AF timing.  I'm holding up ok for now, but my dh is away for work again and finding that a little hard.

Hugs to anyone that is need of them.  (I can never find that smiley!)


----------



## alex84

Hi Mochasquared - iui went ok today I've been really crampy since this morning so it was a little uncomfortable, the nurse said that it could just just be me ovulating. went straight for accupunture and then home and slept all afternoon.
I realy hope you AF shows up soon so you can squeeze a round in before santa   

So IUI today offically on the 2WW - i hate this part, the whole taking it easy does not bode well with me. lol
DH had another really good count with 110 million post wash with 75% mobility and 220 million pre wash, its out biggest count to date, so here hoping they do as they are told and its 3rd time lucky for me.

hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## lucy3423

Hey Alex,

Really glad to hear your iui went well, And sounds like a really good count too!  for you during the hardest part of it all the 2ww!. Im having my iui on fridaay, so wont be too far behind you. Really hope we get some more bfp soon, Its so good hearing sucess stories, It really helps to keep me feeling optomistic. I know how you feel regarding the whole taking it easy during the 2ww, I tend to find the more i try and rest and take it easy, the more my mind tends to wonder and i start symptom spotting which ends up driving me crazy!!!
Never know whats best to do during the 2ww, but hope you get the result you deserve at the end of it, a lovely BFP. Keeping everything crossed for you chick. x x x


----------



## rina_k

Trin Trin - sorry it took me so long to reply but we were away for the weekend and i don't like replying on my phone. Last year we moved to Germany and it a small German clinic near where we live. I'm not sure if this is the standard procedure but the doctor ask my DH if he wants to do it and 5 sec later it was done. The only thing i know for sure is that because of German law my DH was required to be there when the procedure took place. Either way we were very happy he was a part of it when he couldn't be otherwise. If you want to know more let me know i will be happy to share  

Cherry1 - Thanks very much. I still cannot believe how lucky we are, and we needed that luck so bad!


----------



## bearbear

Good morning ladies,

*Ultrafirebug - * I sure have been putting a hot water bottle on my belly as i heard the heat can help! Just hoping and praying that my follies are responding to the higher dose of menopur as i'd be so gutted if it gets cancelled this cycle!  xx

*Alex - * Wow what a good size follie you had in the end and another at 15mm is great to! So pleased IUI went well and DH sample was excellent! Here's hoping and praying you get that BFP for 3rd time lucky and a christmas present you'll never forget!   xx

*Rina_k - * Wow congratulations, that is just fantastic news and i'm soooo happy for you and DH! Now you just gotta take care and try and enjoy the next 9 months!! xx 

*Trintrin - * Thank you for telling me about your follicle growth, it does give me hope that maybe just maybe tomorrow when i go to the clinic my follicle will of decided to behave itself and grow so IUI can take place!! Surely with my menopur being increased to 150iu daily that would have helped, am i right? just praying when i go tomorrow i get good news!   xx

Welcome *Jellybean & Mrscass,* I say this all the time but this board really is a wonderful place to come for help and support!! Good luck on your journeys and keep us informed  xx

Wishing all already on the 2ww lots of positive vibes  i hope the time goes by quickly and your all managing not to symptom spot!! I'm hoping i'll be joining you all soon, fingers crossed for my follies tomorrow  !! To everyone just beginning this journey wishing you good luck for success!! Lets get some BFP's on here for Christmas.............. xx


----------



## cherry1

happy monday all!

bearbear, might you be having IUI tomorrow?     for that follie!

afm, 2nd scan today, about 10 follies in there 4 are 11-13mm. back again wed, maybe iui friday, but if last cycle anything to go by then i'll slow down and 2 will get bigger ready for iui a few days later than expected.  let's see!


----------



## bearbear

Hi *Cherry,* tomorrow i'm going for another scan to see how my follies are doing and to see if they have grown at all! I'm praying they have as then i will still be able to have IUI probably weds/thurs! If however there is still no growth then this cycle might be cancelled so i'm hoping that isn't the case!! I just keep thinking that my menopur has been doubled since Friday so surely that would of made a difference, am i right to think that or is there still a chance they won't have responded!? Sounds like all is going to plan for you, i shall keep everything crossed for you  xx


----------



## cherry1

Bear, talk me through what’s happened to date..? how many scans have you had and when did you start? 
My last cycle, my follies responded real slowly… I had extra menopur too.  I had 2 extra scans and iui was 5 days later than originally expected.  However, the nurses were clear that anything can happen and having extra menopur is totally normal 0 there is no right or wrong.
Hang in there!!!!  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bearbear

Right *Cherry,* My AF arrived on the 4th Nov, i went to the clinic on Tues 6th for my baseline and started 75iu menopur daily! I went back to the clinic on the 12th, i had one follie on the right at around 8mm and one on the left at around 9mm! I then went back to the clinic on Fri 16th for another scan this time the follie on the right was still pretty small and the one on the left had hardly grown and was just under 10mm! This is when they increased my menopur to 150iu daily and i go back tomorrow to check growth! If there is a change then IUI will go ahead later this week but if still no change it may well be cancelled!!  xx


----------



## cherry1

Bearbear-      for tomorrow.  grow follie grow!!!  they say each cylce is different dont they, dont be disheartened, hang in there hun xxxx


----------



## bearbear

Thank you *Cherry*, just keeping everything crossed for good news tomorrow!! Will of course let you know!  xx


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Hi everyone, I took my clomid from day 3-7 of my cycle and today had scan and my leading follicles were 8,9,10 mm ... With bunch small ones around 4mm. Do you think this is a bt small for day10? does anyone ave any tips to help follies grow? Got another scan on Friday to see what's happening. Thx v much for any feedback xxx


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Bear bear, I will keep everything I have crossed for you that yor follicles grow nice n fat xxxx


----------



## cherry1

hi fandabbydosey 
there is a bit of info on this site under home page for iui somewhere about an iui cycle and what to expect. take a look at that, it lets you know how long these things can take....  day 10 and those kinda follies sounds ok from my experience, or at least thats where i was last time too..... i was on a menupor drug regime though so when things slowed down the clinic simply gave me more menopur.... hang i n there, the first cycle is always scary cos you dont know whats normal.....


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Are you currently going through a cycle cherry? Thanks for reply, I will see if I can find that page you described! But yes, every stage of this process is Quite scary as you have so little control over nature eh. Xx


----------



## mrsj12

Hi all, sorry haven't been posting much lately as have been trying to stay busy. Welcome to all newcomers, this really is a great place to come for support and to talk to others going through the same thing.

Bear I will be thinking of you and willing those follies to grow, I'm sure double the menopur will be doing something!! 

Alex I  am good thanks, sorry for late reply, have just been trying to stay off the iui subject for a bit. Where are you right now? 

AFM I had iui today so the dreaded 2ww starts, I am trying very hard to stay chilled this time, I've gotten used to the process and figure that as long as I don't do anything crazy it won't affect my chances. Slightly better sample from hubby today and 4 follies again so fingers crossed. 

Best of luck to everyone, lets all try and stay sane together.


----------



## mrscass

Hi everyone, hope your all ok  Just a little update from me, im still waiting to ovulate, been testing since the 13th but it feels like ive been testing for ages!! Probably because im testing twice a day... I was just wondering if anyone else is doing a natural cycle or are most of you doing a medicated one? 

Mrs Cass x


----------



## jellybean257

Thanks Bearbear....I really love this site lol !!!!


----------



## mochasquared

MrsCass I do natural cycle but I am monitored with scans to see if follicles are growing, and I also get a trigger injection when the follie is the right size, this is to time the IUI.  I've only had one go at IUI so far, in that cycle I also monitored for LH surge with pee sticks when the follie was near to the size when it would have grown enough.  (there was a suspicion we had missed catching the ovulation on the previous cycle by scanning alone, so this was to help keep an eye on things alongside the scanning - previous cycle monitoring had just been as a baseline). As it happens I detected the natural surge the same day I took the trigger. Since the follie had reached the required size that day, I had been instructed to trigger in the evening and go in 36 hours after.  They said not to bother any more with the pee sticks, but I'm a so and so who likes to know everything what's going on if I can help it, so I still tested the evening before I did the trigger, and there was my natural surge starting.


----------



## alex84

MrsJ - we're in it toogether I had my iui yesterday! feeling a bit ****ty today but think work got to me today. 4 follies thats fab did your clinic let you go ahead with 4?
xxxx


----------



## cherry1

fandabbydosy- hey, yes i am part way through iui number 2    had 2nd scan today, 10    follies!!!  4 at size 10-13mm.  this is day 11.  last time the smaller ones faded away and i had 2 17mm plus ones.


mrs j12-     thinking of you on the 2ww. hang in there girlie. xxx 4 is amazeballs!!!!  
and Alex- good luck on 2ww! xxxx   


love to all


bearbear         for tomorroa xx


----------



## mrsj12

Fandabbydosy and cherry thanks for the positive vibes.

Alex, yes clinic let me go ahead with 4 but only because of our low sperm count, we're at the opposite end of the scale to your super counts!! Do you get told to have intercourse the same day too?


----------



## alex84

that's good  though that they let you go ahead with 4. heres to us have a smooth 2www withal bfp at.the end!
the clinic say to carry on as normal and intercourse wont hurt. the i don't know how you feel but at times i just can't be bothered!


----------



## bearbear

Morning lovely ladies 

*Fandabbydosy - * Thanks for your good follicle wishes  I will be at the clinic at 2.50pm and praying for good news!  xx

*Chery - * Thank you hun for your positive vibes  quite nervous about this afternoon's clinic appointment, just hoping i get good news ! When is your next scan?  xx

*Mrsj & Alex - * Pleased to hear IUI went smoothly for you both and now the fun of the 2ww begins! Now remember girlies, no symptom spotting  just try and keep busy without over doing it and I'm praying for both of you for a BFP . Hopefully if all goes well at the clinic today and my follies have decided to respond i wont be far behind you both and IUI will either be weds/thurs, i will of course let you know later, eeeekkk, fingers crossed for the news i want to hear!  xx

Sending everyone at whatever stage your at good luck wishes and really hoping we see some more BFP's on this board in time for christmas!!   xx


----------



## cherry1

good luck bearbear!  my next scan is tomo... hopefully my follies have growed too, maybe iui friday then but doubt it somehow, will prob need more menopur and a few more days..


----------



## janey751975

Why is it that when I want AF to arrive she doesn't? I am looking forward to getting started again after 8 weeks of doing nothing..... 

Good luck to you all of you on your 2ww seems to be quite a few of you at the moment!!! Lets hope for some christmas BFP's how good would that be?


----------



## bearbear

Afternoon girlies,

I'm just on the train back from the clinic and unfortunately I didn't get the news I wanted! My follicles had hardly grown so this cycle has been cancelled! Feeling quite upset and totally gutted! Even more so cos I was told that even though I'd paid for a 3 cycle package when one is cancelled it counts as 1! So next time I have to pay for IUI! Thankfully though not the sperm! So now all I can do is wait for my AF to arrive and start again! Next time they are going to start me on 150iu on menopur so hopefully I'll respond! Just feeling very sorry for myself and just wonder if its ever gonna happen for me! Sorry I'm on a downer! I promise tomorrow I'll come back fighting!

Love and hugs to all xx


----------



## cherry1

Aaah bearbear…. I’m sorry hun   I know you must be feeling defeated right now.. allow yourself today to be miserable and  drink wine, you have been through an awful lot with 3 back to back cycles…. And you know you CAN  get follies,  Its just this time your poor body crossed it’s arms and said “nope, not today!   
It will happen hun, ( SOOOO annoying you have to pay for cancelled cycle, it’s the same at my place..  grrrrghhhhhhh)
AF will come before you know it…xxx 150 menopur will do it I’m sure xxx


----------



## alex84

Ahh *Bear*, Ive just sat and cried when In read your post. I can't believe you have to pay for a cancelled cycle. Did they give you a reason why it might not have happened this month?


----------



## bearbear

Thank you cherry, that means a lot, I know these things happen and there is nothing I can do and I will be ok but right now it just feels like a major knock back! Just hoping my AF arrives quickly so I can start again! Xx

Awwwww alex, bless you, I really didn't mean to make you cry! Sorry for being so negative, it just sometimes feels like your hitting your head against a brick wall! Clinic just said that every cycle is different and that it can happen! Its just so frustrating! Tomorrow however is another day and I will pick myself up and start all over again! These things are certainly here to try us that's for sure! I'm still hoping for 3rd time lucky! xx


----------



## BECKY7

Bear bear  how can they charge you for cancellation as it is not your fault as it their fault for not giving you enough drug to make your egg grw more  Where it this clinic you go to cos surely they should charge you half instead of full eh.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Awww bear bear so sorry to hear that... I can Imagine how upsetting that is, Honestly, and I really hope that AF comes quickly so you can get started again. I was going to do the three cycle package but as from November 1st they stopped it so I just missed out, as I hadn't realised the offer was finishing. 

Hope that your follies are growing nicely cherry with healthy eggs inside.. I keep wondering whether mine are any bigger than yesterday. I have no controll over what my bodys doing...   reallllly hope they are growing nice and big n fat. Am bleeding a bit today after my scan yesterday but google seems to think this is ok, so trying not  to worry. 

I had no side effects from my clonid and today three days after finishing it I have the worst headache ever and I dont feel myself at all. It's alla bit odd! 

Love to all on this journey, 
Baby dust xx


----------



## mochasquared

Oh bear, so sorry to hear about the cancelled cycle, such disappointing news and hard to bear.  And so unfair about the payment. You don't have to be strong all the time. Allow yourself some   if that is what you need.  Sounds like a good time for a big


----------



## Trin Trin

Bear - I'm SO gutted for you!!! Not only has your cycle been cancelled but you have to pay for it too!!!! I just find and feel that we are financially abused by these fertility clinics.....treatment privately is so damn expensive. I'm feeling outraged and it's not happening to me!!! Just not fair, it really isn't. Would they consider offering the 3 cycle package in this instance? I asked the Head Nurse why it's stopped and her response was not many patients were using it. I know they have a policy but surely they can use a bit of discretion??

You're a positive, upbeat, inspirational lady and I know you'll face cycle 3 stronger than ever!!

Take care hon xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi Bear - could you ask them just to charge you for the scans instead of using up the package?  My clinic does a montiored cycle/scans with abandoned cycle for half the price of IUI.  Sorry that it was cancelled *hugs* x


----------



## janey751975

Bearbear I am so sorry to hear that your cycle was cancelled I think it's really unfair that they have you pay for a cancelled cycle when it's essentially their fault. Can't they just charge for the menopur or something, it's just not right. 

Thinking of you, this is such a tough ride. We will all eventually get what we deserve.


----------



## Trin Trin

Bear it's me again......I'm sure you know but there's a thread on this site for those who have had unsuccessful cycles, cancelled cycles and those waiting to start again. Clearly we're all supportive but it may be comforting to share with others who have recently experienced a cancelled cycle.

If you do look on the other thread or even join, make sure it's temporary as you belong to this one;-) x


----------



## mochasquared

Trin Trin said:


> If you do look on the other thread or even join, make sure it's temporary as you belong to this one;-) x


What she said. And I don't know how long I am waiting for, so we can keep each other company in the wait-it-out corner (I think there is someone else waiting too.....)


----------



## janey751975

I'm waiting to get started also and I did experience two cancelled cycles *Bearbear* so I do have an idea of how you are feeling.

Here if you need to chat xx


----------



## bearbear

I just wanted to say to *EVERYONE* on this amazing thread thank you so much for all your support, it really does mean so much to me and it put a smile on my face this morning when i read all your replies!!  Today i'm still feeling a little low but i'm slowly coming to terms with the fact that its been cancelled this cycle, its just so gutting that i've lost out because it was cancelled!! I suppose because i did the 3 cycle package and you get the 3rd IUI free i haven't lost money as such but i've still lost out on a try and it just seems unfair!! I think i'm more upset as due to money i will now only be able to go for this next cycle and then after that should it be another BFN i'm going to have to take a few months off to save up for more goes! My friend at work has just given me a pep talk and i think its just what i needed, she said its not over yet, you still have another go when my AF arrives so stop being negative as there is still hope! Its what i needed to hear so now i'm going to put a smile on my face and not give up hope! 

*Trintrin - * It sucks that the LWC has stopped the 3 cycle package and to be honest i'm not sure i believe them when they say it wasn't that popular! Its probably more like they realised they were losing too much money, as if they don't get enough out of us!! As for the other thread, i will definately have a little read but to be honest i get all the comfort and support i need from all you lovely ladies on here so i won't be going anywhere!! Do you think its worth me contacting the clinic to see if there is anything more they can do or shall i just leave it as i did speak to someone yesterday and she wasn't budging?  xx

*Mochasquared - Janey - * Yes we can be the waiting room gang, I hope time flies by for us so we can start IUI asap!! *Janey*, can i just ask you, were your cancelled cycles due to follicle growth?   xx

Also i have a question for you all, i know many of us have stimulated IUI's and obviously this time my follies didn't grow big enough, so i was wondering, just say i was trying naturally would my follies grow by themselves big enough for me to conceive or would i always need the drugs?

Lastly i just wanted to say thanks again for all your support, its such a comfort to me and has made me feel better today! I feel a little bit more ready to fight another day (and cycle)!! Hope my AF gets here quickly and this time round a BFP would be even more precious (if thats possible)......... 

Group Hug  xx


----------



## janey751975

Hey BearBear, I like the name Waiting Room Gang!! 

I can feel AF teasing me but she's definately playing hard to get this month.... 

My very first DIUI was cancelled due to lack of follicle growth, this was my one and only natural cycle, I had so been looking forward to getting started and just did not expect my follicles to do absolutely nothing, it was a very bad time for us. The second cancellation was even more frustrating as it was because the day that I went in for my baseline scan they couldn't find my notes and refused to treat me without them even though they had said they knew I would bes starting on menpour straight away when I had been in previously. All very very frustrating as you well know! 

In terms of your other question about stimulated IUI's, everyone is different I am afraid. Some of us (me included) just don't produce follicles without drugs whereas others can and will produce big enough follies on their own. Also to add in, I suffer from very aggressive PCOS which I beleive also affects ovulation etc... Your hospital should be on hand to advise you of the best route to take.... xx


----------



## mrsj12

Bear I really feel for you, it's bad enough that the cycle has to be cancelled but then to have the burden of them financially making you pay is awful. I definately think you should at least only have to pay for the drugs and nothing else, you are paying for a service and they didn't monitor everythng closely enough. That said, I think yous hould concentrate on your next cycle, there's no point adding more stress to the process. 

I'm really glad the posts on here made you smile and feel supported, because you are such an amazing source of positivity for everyone else when they are having a low moment. It's your turn and we're all here for you. Try and enjoy your couple of weeks before the next cycle, it's an unexpected break but every cloud has a silver lining, a glass of vino and some chocolate should help.


----------



## bearbear

Thank you *Janey* for telling me about your cancelled cycle, i guess i'm just a little worried that the same thing will happen next cycle but i have to tell myself that my 1st 2 iui's went very smoothly so there is no reason why it won't again! I suffer with severe endo which is another reason why time is of an issue for me, the other being my age! I hope your AF arrives soon so you can get on with the process xx 

*Mrsj - * Thank you for your lovely words, i am a positive person and i know i will come back fighting it was just such a knock back and with money being an issue it feels like i've lost out on a try which is so annoying! Even my friends at work think its wrong that i paid for a treatment that i didn't have!! I'm still thinking of contacting the clinic and seeing if anything more can be done, just not sure it will get me anywhere as it is their policy and as you say not sure i need the added stress!! How you doing? xx


----------



## Trin Trin

Bear, I think it's worth trying to speak to the Head Nurse or a Dr, to see if they are willing to use their discretion. Maybe put something in writing?? The cost of this treatment is so expensive and I do understand when you mention taking a break in the new year to save up again:-(

But as your friend said, positive thinking is what's required hoping your December cycle will bring you the best Xmas present ever.......a BFP

Re your question about stims and natural cycles, from my understanding the stims aren't making your follicles grow, I thought they enable women to produce more than 1 follicle.....I could be wrong? As you know I conceived my daughter with a natural cycle without monitoring. I must admit I like being monitored....although this cycle due to a change in job I was only monitored/scanned on day 12. I just don't know....it's so bloody complicated!!! and unfair that we have to endure all of this.

I know Calluna has had natural cycles but with monitoring. 

Calluna - I hope you're doing okay?

Well I'm glad Bear that you find all of us supportive and you're not leaving us;-)

Anyway, I hope everyone is doing okay, whether in between cycles, in the 2ww or those awaiting IUI day. Thinking of u all x


----------



## bearbear

Morning *Trintrin,* Yes i'm thinking maybe its worth a try asking the clinic if there is anything that can be done, if you don't ask you don't get! If they still say no then at least i tried!! More than ever i'm hoping its going to be 3rd time lucky for me, what an absolute blessing that would be!!  Thank you for being so lovely, this thread is a blessing and i think i'd be a bit lost without it! xx

To everyone on the 2ww i hope your keeping busy and your all doing ok and not symptom spotting or stressing!! I pray for BFP's for all of you  xx To everyone stimming i hope those follies are growing nicely and behaving themselves! To everyone in the waiting room like me lets hope AF arrives quickly so we can get on with our next IUI's that will hopefully lead us to BFP's!  xx

Love and hugs to all   xx


----------



## Trin Trin

Morning all,

I'm having a bad morning and just can't stop crying:-(
I just don't know if I can continue with this journey as it just plays with my head, each cycle is getting worse especially when the OTD day is looming.

I tested out the hcg trigger and it was literally gone between 8-10 days past trigger. So on 10dpiui Tue (12 days past trigger) I had a very faint positive. I didn't post anything as I wanted to be sure, 11dpiui Wed (13 days past trigger) I had a faint positive but clearly positive. This morning it's completely negative!!!! I'm trying to hold it together but this is just too painful. I guess this is the downfall of testing early. I'm a mess and confused:-(

Sorry for the rant I'm just not coping well with all this anymore.

I hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## bearbear

Oh *Trin* sweetie, i wish you were nearby so i could give you a big hug ! This is why i'm not sure if testing early is a good or a bad thing, to get a faint positive which would obviously get your hopes and dreams up but to then get a negative is just soul destroying and cruel and i truly feel for you honey!! I am not surprised why your having a bad morning, you really thought it was a BFP so this morning to get a BFN is just a double blow for you! This journey is so tough, it really does mess with every emotion we have and all the hormones we are pumped up with don't help either! Just give yourself a bit of time before making any sort of decisions, you might feel differently in a day or 2! I am always here for you Trin, remember you are not alone in this so if you need to rant, go for it! Today just allow yourself to feel sad, cry as much as you want but remember, when your down the only way is up!! Big big hugs   xx


----------



## daffs12

Hi ladies, I'm new here.  I'm thinking of going private.  Currently know that I ovulate and that H sperm are fine.  Going to book a hycosy to check tubes - is the next step IUI if everything else is normal? 

I'm loathe to speak to the clinic about it as I feel they would push towards IVF since it's more £££ for them, im a synic at heart!

Any advice welcome xx


----------



## bearbear

Welcome *Daffs*, you've come to the right place for help and support! I go to a private clinic, on my first consultation they were pushing me towards IVF as i have quite severe endometriosis and have had a few ops to treat it! They said there was a chance that my tubes might be blocked because of this so said i would need a hycosy to check this first before proceeding with DIUI. I explained that IVF just wasn't an option for me as i'm doing this alone and the cost was to high so IUI was my only option! Thankfully i had the test and my tubes were fine so i got the go ahead for IUI so i would think providing your the same you should be fine to start treatment! This journey is a long one so i wish you luck with everything and hope all goes to plan for you, do keep us posted. xx


----------



## janey751975

*Trintrin* big hugs hun. This journey is just so hard, as Bearbear said the only way is up. I think there are time's when we all feel like giving up especially on days like today. Our goal keeps us going though, you will get what you deserve some day soon, as I believe we all will. Try and keep positive...    

*Daffs* welcome, you have indeed come to the right place. I am sorry I can't really comment on your question as we are NHS due to infertility in DP. But we are all here for every step of your journey.

*Bearbear* I have left the Waiting Room today! The witch came this morning with avengance and was I glad to see her! Appointment for baseline scan tomorrow and start menopur alternate days all being well..... I have worked out the dates and I could be recieving a birthday present of IUI if it's the same as the other 3 times!! YIKES!!

Love to all stimming and in 2ww and too my fellow Waiting Roomers.... xx


----------



## bearbear

Wahooo *Janey,* the one and only time we are pleased to see the dreaded witch!! IUI on your birthday eh, hopefully this will bring you luck , at least now you know things are gonna start happening! I've still got a bit longer to wait but hopefully i won't be to far behind you! Actually out of interest i've still been checking each morning to see if i'm ovulating and so far i haven't picked up a surge! i'm now day 19 in my cycle so wondering whats going on to be honest! xx


----------



## Calluna

Trin - I'm so sorry for what you're going through   This process really messes with your head and I completely feel your pain. I spent all day crying at 10dpiui because I just felt that it hasn't worked again. Then I had very slight spotting on 11dpiui and assumed AF was coming as I often start spotting the day before but then the spotting just stopped and there is still no sign of AF today (13dpiui). I couldn't help getting my hopes up thinking maybe it was implantation spotting because it stopped but I tested this morning and it's negative so just AF playing tricks with me I think   Don't give up just yet though - you're a day behind me and 12dpiui is still very early - I've read so many day-by-day lists of women's 2ww symptoms and sometimes they say they get a positive test one day and then a negative the next and they think it's all over but then it's positive again the next day - the levels are so low when you test early that just little fluctuations in the concentration of your pee can make the difference between a faint positive and a negative. Try another test tomorrow morning - you never know xx

Bear - I'm really sorry they had to cancel your cycle and I think it's disgusting that they are counting it as a whole cycle when they haven't performed an IUI. I have a print off of an earlier price list and although it says "if a cycle is abandoned prior to insemination, this will be counted as one cycle" it also says "£700 is refunded if the treatment is abandoned prior to the procedure day". The latter sentence has been removed from the current version of the price list so it looks like this is a recent change. The earlier price list is dated 1st June 2012 and the current one is dated 11th October. If the June one was the current one when you paid for your 3 cycle package then I believe those are the terms that should apply, irrespective of any policy changes since then. It states that "all charges are subject to change without notice" but this isn't a change to the charges, this would be a change to the terms of the contract that exists between you when you pay for a service and I don't think they can do that. I'm not a lawyer so I can't be sure but I believe that the description of the package in the price list when you paid for it would constitute the terms of the contract between you because you purchased it on that basis, so you expect the service to be provided as described. You have paid for a service on the understanding that it is as described at the time so you should be able to argue for a £700 refund. You could argue that you might not have chosen the 3 cycle package if you'd known that you could lose one of the cycles with no refund at all. All this is assuming that this was the current price list when you paid for your treatment but I think it probably would be because I don't think there were any other revisions in between. If you don't have a copy of it, PM me with your email address and I'll scan the page and send it to you so you can show it to them and demand a refund. Give them hell! As if they don't make enough money out of us! I'm getting really fed up with them to be honest. We've paid a fortune for all these IUIs and only one has been done within 12 hours of when I've ovulated (the one with the trigger). After all the cycles when I was ovulating on a Saturday night (when they're closed Saturday afternoon and all day Sunday so I was having to have the IUI on the Saturday morning) and then when I finally ovulate during the week on a Thursday night and I want to go first thing on Friday morning, they have a seminar and can't see me until noon! Which was really pushing it with whether the egg would still be viable   I'm so worried now that there's something else wrong with me after 7 failed attempts and they're going to think I'm mental if I just want to carry on and do more natural IUIs but I still don't feel like we've given IUI a decent go because the timing hasn't been good enough. I'm just so frustrated with the whole process at the moment!

Janey - fantastic to see you back!   I'm so happy for you that you have 3 more goes of IUI and 2 IVFs as back-up! What on earth gave you the idea you only had 3 IUIs and 1 IVF?! Hope the baseline scan goes well and you're good to go!  

Daffs - welcome. If your tubes are clear, you're ovulating, the sperm are ok and you don't have any other obvious problems then IUI would be the obvious choice to try first. I wouldn't expect any clinic to push you towards IVF treatment under those circumstances so don't worry x  

Hope everybody else is doing ok xxx


----------



## Milliemoos

Hi ladies,

Sorry to butt in but was just reading Calluna's post regarding IUI timing. I am panicking a little as had my IUI at 25 hours after the trigger shot. Have since been looking up info about timings and most people are saying that would be too soon and that most of the sperm would have perished by then   Anyone know anything? This is the first time I have had IUI with a trigger shot.

Sending lots of baby dust to everyone.


----------



## Milliemoos

P.s I can't believe that they cancelled your cycle and are charging you Bear, that's really not on.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey milliemoo  I had IUI 24 hour after my trigger shot and I got pregnant but sadly early MC due to my age so all is fine stop looking at google as they did say it depending on the size of your egg and your ovulate 
Good luck
Becky7 xx


----------



## BECKY7

Also bear I total agreed with calluna as I think £700 is he'll alot of money for no work so try get your money back as you could have used that money for another IUi eh
Becky7 xx


----------



## Calluna

Hi Milliemoos. Please don't let my ranting worry you! Everybody's different so the same timing isn't best for everyone. I get twinges from the ovary I'm ovulating from and I assume (though of course I don't know) that the timing of these twinges coincides with when I ovulate so I think I ovulate around 38 hours after my LH surge starts. I've done quite a bit of research into the timing (probably too much!) and it's different for different women and it can also vary from one cycle to the next (I usually have ovulation pain around 10-11pm but one cycle I had it around 7-8pm). Some clinics do IUIs around 24 hours after the trigger and some do them around 36-40 hours after and from what I can gather the success rates are similar. I suspect it may be that some women would do better with one timing and others would do better with the other timing and I suspect I would have a better chance with the later timing (well I certainly haven't had much success with the earlier timing but then maybe I have other issues that I'm just not aware of that could be stopping me getting pregnant). If you have no reason to think that the earlier timing is not right for you then you really shouldn't worry, especially as you have had previous success with the same clinic and therefore presumably this timing has worked for you before? And maybe "lazy" sperm would prefer to have a bit longer to get where they need to be


----------



## Milliemoos

Thank you for that Becky and Calluna. It's reassuring to hear  I think it's the whole trigger shot thing that has thrown me as before did it on LH surge alone - no trigger shot. This time, because I hadn't got my surge before they gave me the trigger I started to think about the timings. Think you are right and I need to stop worrying about it. Easier said than done though right?!


----------



## Fandabbydosy

I'm sat here crying and I know I need to just relax and everything but I feel so daunted. I have a horrible cold and a temperature I can't seem to get down and tomorrow I need to travel to London by train using underground etc to get to my scan to see if my follicles have grown, I have M.E and when I'm sick it returns and i have no idea how I'm gonna get to my appointment with m.e, feeling so ill and on top im scared my follicles won't have grown and if they have I'm scared being sick will jeopardise my iui working, but I know f I don't relax it prob won't work anyway, sorry for the rant....


----------



## Trin Trin

Evening ladies.....I'm a bit calmer this evening. Thanks for all your supporting comforting posts!!

Calluna - sorry to hear you've been having a rough time too:-( I know how you're feeling as it did take me 7 attempts to conceive my daughter. I'm hoping things will change and the BFP is on it's way. Some women take a bit longer and I wouldn't say anything is wrong with you. As far as I'm aware I have no known issues but chose to use stimulation as it's 'supposed' to have increased success. Would you perhaps consider stimulation? The LWC staff are friendly etc but I do find their attitude regarding timing quite layed back. The amount of money we spend, you'd expect more flexibility. I questioned the Saturday/ Sunday but didn't get a satisfactory response. Ideally I would have liked to surge naturally thus cycle but IUI day would've been a Sunday, which is why I took the trigger.

I can feel my AF coming.....I'm expecting her tomorrow, she always comes the day before my OTD:-( not sure where I go from here.....I have one sibling vial left, which means I'm going to have to consider the pricey, evasive IVF or face one final IUI.....I know I have my lovely 8 year old but she desperately wants a 
sibling.

I'm not going to test tomorrow just going to wait until AF arrives, can feel her on it's way:-( 

Bear - I'd definitely take it further with the LWC, money doesn't grow on trees!! You didn't have an IUI and should be reimbursed for that element. It's outrageous that they've recently removed this part. I challenged them last year regarding my sibling sperm. As Calluna said when you had paid for the 3 cycle package they had the £700 refund for a cancelled cycle, therefore they should honour the terms. I had to sign a document re the 3 cycle package, I'll have a look at mine. 

Millimoos - I understand totally the want and desire for a sibling!!

Good luck to everyone and let's hope we get some BFP on this thread real soon x


----------



## Samic1986

Hey girlies, OTD for me today but AF arrived last night so knew the outcome before we even tested   hopefully the clinic will allow us to start cycle two straight away, I want one more bash at the perfect chrimbo present! 
Congrats to all the BFPs let's hope we see more soon. Hugs to everyone with BFNs we can get through this. And for everyone else still waiting to test     xx


----------



## bearbear

Morning all my fellow brave ladies 

*Calluna - * Thank you for your email and firstly so sorry to hear its another BFN for you, i hope your managing to keep your chin up and its not getting you down to much! We have to believe that its going to happen one day  surely after everything we go through it has to! Are you going to have another IUI straight away? Now then, lets talk LWC, i totally agree, i feel cheated out of a try and it just doesn't seem fair!! Here's the thing, i was told on Tuesday that i wouldn't have to pay for the sperm which is now £850 as they owe me a sample but i would have to pay for the IUI which is £1295 which is still a lot of money! I decided yesterday that i was going to write to them and explain my position and that i feel its wrong that i'm having to pay for my next IUI, i will ask them if there is anything they can do to help me with this!! They can only say no but its got to be worth a try, if you don't ask you don't get eh!

Thank you *Milliemoos & Becky,* I agree its not on that i'm being charged for a cancelled cycle so i have decided to try and fight it, i can only but try eh!! xx 

*Samic - * So sorry to hear the dreaded witch got you, great attitude though, look to the next IUI and lets hope it results in a BFP for christmas!  xx

*Trintrin - * Pleased your feeling a little calmer, how you doing today? I think you have to just give yourself a little bit of time to let it all sink in and let your mind process it all and then you'll come back stronger and ready to go again! As for what route you take, thats a tough one, i suppose only you can make that decision, maybe stick with IUI as this has worked for you before and it is a whole lot less than IVF! Give it some good thought hun, maybe speak to the clinic! I'm coming to terms with my cancelled cycle and just waiting my AF to arrive so i can get on with the next one! I'm sure you've read above that i've decided to write to the LWC and see if there is anything they would be willing to do to help me as feel cheated out of a try and it just doesn't seem fair! They can only say no, if you don't ask you don't get! Sending you big hugs hun  xx

*Fandabbydosy - * Sorry to hear your feeling so poorly, this whole process is hard enough without having a bad cold which drags you down even more, especially if you suffer with M.E. I think you need to look after you right now, concentrate on getting to London for your scan and stop worrying about the follies as i'm sure they will be growing nicely! Then get yourself home, pj's on, hot water bottle on the belly and try your best to relax and rest, i'm sure everything will fall into place, sending big hugs  xx

Have a good Friday everyone  xx


----------



## BECKY7

Bear bear your welcome and good luck otherwise go somewhere else as I go to reprofit cos it cheaper €130 apart from flight and hotel xx


----------



## Samic1986

Thanks Bearbear, spoke to the clinic today and they confirmed that I can start my clomid again today and booked in for tracking scan next Friday so hopefully IUI again the following week. Fingers and toes crossed! X


----------



## Trin Trin

Hi all

Becky7 - your post has intrigued me resulting in the entire afternoon googling and reading posts about Reprofit!! I'm getting so frustrated with the LWC every minute their costs are increasing. Sperm now costs £850!!!!! When I first started going there in 2003 it was no more than £200. I just find it so exploiting to those who cannot be treated on the NHS and because we are desperate we somehow find the money and in my case in previous years at the beginning on credit cards!!

Could you message me some details re Reprofit or I can forward you my email address. It would be useful to have some info from someone who attends.

AFM - started to spot so I'm sure AF is coming to visit tonight:-( I was looking at the cost of IVF at the LWC £3000 plus approx £1,200. 

Hope everyone is doing okay x


----------



## Trin Trin

Meant to day £1200 for the drugs!!

I'm thinking now do I continue with IUI or do I try IVF??

Decisions...........


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Trintrin,* I know i also think its quite disgusting the prices they are charging!! Even when i set out in July sperm was £750, how can an increase of £100 be justified, its just so much money!! Its really not fair and i can totally understand why you ended up using credit cards, when you want something so badly you'd most likely do anything to get it! The cost for IVF at the LWC is just madness and to be honest there is still no guarantee even though i believe you have slightly higher chances! I suppose you've got some thinking to do!! I've always felt that i didn't want to go abroad for treatment but i tell you what, its sounding more and more like an option! Let me know what you find out about this Reprofit? Today i sent off a letter to the LWC re my cancelled cycle, i explained that i felt it unfair that i missed out on a cycle due to it being cancelled and that i felt cheated! Explained my money situation and asked if there was anything that could be done! We shall see what happens, i'm not expecting much to be honest but at least i've tried! I hope your doing ok hun, Love and hugs to you xx


----------



## jellybean257

Hi girls.....

How stupid am I ? My OTD is Tuesday coming and I tested early and got a negative. This is the first time out of all my cycles that I've been really shocked...I was convinced this time was it. My boobs are aching, I've had constant headaches and cramps and I'm like a bear cause I'm not getting proper sleep !!!! What is going on ?!?!? 


Can anyone give me any info ??

Hope u r all well xxx


----------



## BECKY7

OMG girl re donor sperm  honestly you pay that much  aghhhh cos in reprofit IUI cost €130 and sperm donor cost €200 and I get all my drugs from my GP.
If you want to have IVF it cost €1950 which is about £1600 and drugs is €1000 but I get mine from my GP .
Trin trin  I will email you sometime tomorrow for full information ok

Becky7 xx


----------



## cherry1

jellybean, sweetheart      it aint over yet hun, do test again on tuesday.  i'm so very sorry if it is a BFN but hang in there hun, we've all seen stories on here of late implanters etc.. you just never know x


----------



## jellybean257

Thanx Cherry1 !!!

It's such a roller coaster ride...u would think after 5 cycles of treatment I would b used to this by now lol xx


----------



## cherry1

jellybean, i know,we all spend each cycle in a whirlwind of positivity, then negativity, then realism, all this will it/ wont it work.. trying to be calm, up/down all over the shop   urghghghghhhhhhh   you will be a mummy   it will happen hun.


afm, had iui yesterday so 2ww begins again!!  also overstimulated me and i had to have cyst aspiration to get rid of some follies    wtf  was unpleasant as sedation made me feel poop. oh well.  at least i stayed in bed for most of yesterday!!  
love to all xx


----------



## bearbear

Wow *Becky,* that is quite some difference in price, its amazing and it makes me even cross at what the private clinic's over here charge, its just not fair really, they know how desperate us woman are to have babies and they certainly make money out of us!! Thing is the money won't matter to me if its actually successful, then it'll be worth every penny!  xx

*Jellybean - * I don't think it matters how many cycles you've had when you get that BFN its just as gutting as the 1st time! It is still early though and maybe on your OTD you might be surprised! Keep strong and sending you positive vibes  xx

*Cherry - * Pleased IUI went ok after all the problems with cysts etc, now all you can do is take it easy, i hope the 2ww goes by smootly and quickly and the end result is a christmas present you'll never forget!!  xx

Hope everyone is doing ok on this horrible day, its definately a day to do nothing!! Love and hugs to all  xx


----------



## Calluna

Hello ladies!

Trin - I completely agree - the staff are lovely at the LWC, it's just the prices that are outrageous. The sperm has gone up from £590 when I started and that was only December last year. I really don't like the idea of a stimulated cycle. I just don't want to mess around with my hormones. As I understand it, it's very useful if you have an ovulation problem but if you ovulate normally and your hormone levels are ok then it increases the chances of success per cycle but makes no difference to the chances of success per patient, so I'd rather it take more goes of natural IUI to get pregnant than get pregnant quicker but have to use the drugs. And I suspect it wouldn't make any difference to the cost overall because a stimulated cycle costs more. Of course it's different in your case because you only have limited goes before the sperm runs out so success rate per cycle is more important! I think if natural IUI doesn't work for me then I'll probably go straight to natural cycle IVF. I hate the idea of having IVF too but I hate the idea of not having a baby much more! I've been looking up about natural IVF at Create and I really like the sound of their approach so I think I'd move there if IUI doesn't work but I want to do at least a couple more IUIs with better timing before I give up on it. I can't decide whether to try using the trigger again or not - last time I used it, that was the only cycle where the IUI itself was really difficult and then my luteal phase was two days shorter than normal and it just makes me feel like I shouldn't be interfering (but of course it could also just have been a coincidence!) At least it moved my ovulation away from the weekend though and hopefully it'll stay there now! It must be such a tough decision for you whether to go for IUI or IVF with your last shot. Would you consider trying with another donor if it doesn't work or will it definitely be your last try?

Bear - good luck with getting some money back - hope your letter does the trick! 

Jellybean - sorry to hear it was a BFN. I know it doesn't get any easier no matter how many times you go through it. We'll get there one day  

Samic - sorry it was a BFN. Hope you have better luck this time 

Cherry - hope the 2ww flies by and santa brings you a BFP   

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## Trin Trin

Hi everyone, hope you're all coping and having a good weekend.

Calluna - I totall understand why you don't want to use stims. As you know my daughter was conceived on a natural back to back IUI. I do wonder if it would have worked if it was a single IUI.....who knows?? This is why I started with naturals when trying to conceive #2. It took 7 attempts, then 5 (sadly miscarried) and now I've done 3.....so I kind of think that I need to try some more Can't say it's my age because it took 7 when I was 28. My problem is my donor sperm and how do I best use my last attempt. I was really thinking of trying a natural as I conceived my daughter in December 2003 with a natural which would have been my last IUI before I explored IVF via egg sharing.....but would this be crazy

My husband wants me to stop, not even using my last lot of sibling sperm, which is causing a rift between us. I did kind of stay I would stop but I just can't!! The thought of changing donor is difficult, my ethnicity is black British (carribean) and so is my DH and the London sperm bank hardly have any!!! I'm sure there are other banks I can explore. Also financially is there a limit    

I'm just SO confused!! I looked into the natural IVF and also IVF lite and LWC....my confusion is that I know IUI works and has worked for me. There's a lady on another thread who is 37 and is currently pregnant with #3 with IUI. 1 natural and 2 medicated....

Anyway, positive vibes to everyone on this supporting thread xx


----------



## alex84

Hi Everyone,

I haven't posted all week, but I have been reading. I hope everyone is ok and coping well on 2WW and girls in the waiting room aren't pulling their hair out quite yet.

Right what i'm about to say contains Far TMI, but hey its all about sharing.
So for the last 4 days I've been really wet (REALLY) my underwear is wet and a load of creamy white discharge, loads of wind (so emarassing) was wondering if anyone else has experinced this after IUI, I've never had it before.

  

1 week down 1 week to go this 2WW is the worst


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Alex 84  that sound very postive  oooooo  keep up what you have been doing.

Becky7 xx


----------



## alex84

Becky - i've not stopped been getting wrong for doing too much. I've had really achy lower back but think that could be period sign.


----------



## lucy3423

Hey Ladies, 
Just been for iui number 2 today and well lets just say it was totally different from the 1st go. I found the procedure to be quite uncomfortable due to my bladder been full, and i ended up feeling everything which wasn't too pleasent. I ended up going to the toilet a couple of mins after the procedure due to me been in pain because if my overinflated bladder . I need to ask you ladies, do u think my chances will have been affected from going to the toilet so soon after??  Cant stop worrying now thinking that they might be ?  Has anyone else experienced this? Or can shed any light on it? Sorry for the me post. x x x


----------



## janey751975

Hi Lucy 

This exact thing happened to me on my second IUI, I will never go with a full bladder again, the whole procedure I felt like I was going to pee all over the poor woman (sorry TMI!) really uncomfortable. 

Anyway from what I have read and been told it will make no difference that you went straight to the loo as the sperm is placed so high up it won't come back down, especially not in that way when you go the loo. 

I hope this helps, don't worry yourself. Best thing to do is try and relax! 

x


----------



## lucy3423

Thanks Janey for that, I defo wont be drinking so much if there is a next time,   that i wont have to go back.  Here's to the 2ww
Have u started your next round yet? x


----------



## BECKY7

Darling  the sperm are so so high up and it won't come out with your wee  so don't worry just lie down and rest and relax.

Alex  I had lower back pain with feeling wet very morning with bit of white discharge that I never ever get and I did get my BFP but had early MC but I knew I could be PG cos of feeling so wet and discharge that I have never get before my AF  so it all normal so just be calm and relax and pretend your to PG and just get on with your normal routine.

Becky7 xx


----------



## lucy3423

Thanks Becky, Just really needed a bit of re assurance.    x x x


----------



## janey751975

Hey Lucy, 

I am stimming at the moment ready for DIUI number 4! Hoping for the best Christmas present ever! My next appointment is on day 12 which is the 3rd December (which is also my birthday!!) so hopefully follies will be behaving themselves. I am really excited about this round for some reason! I am going to continue exercising this time which I didn't for the last three and it really stressed me out, so just going to try and keep things as normal as possible. 

Hi to everyone else, I have been keeping track of you all! Good luck to all on the 2ww... can't wait to join you!


----------



## bearbear

Morning you lovely lot 

*Trintrin - * How you doing sweetie? believe me i know how confusing making any sort of decisions re IUI is!! I think its because any choices you make are potentially life changing!! I'm kinda in the same boat, for me it is definately more of a money issue but when do you stop when you want a baby so much, its so hard to think of stopping as its basically giving up my chance to ever be a mum and that is just so major for me! its all i've ever dreamt of since a little girl! Thing is i've got attempt number 3 when AF arrives and i pray  that its successful but if its not i feel i'll have no choice but to leave it a few months before trying again! I'm in the process of buying my own flat (with my darling dads help) and obviously this is going to mean i have to watch my finances! Its a shame for you that its causing a rift between you and your DH, i think its hard for men to understand that strong maternal feeling women have to be mums, its such a strong bond, i know for me i literally ache to be a mummy and can't imagine not being one!! Giving up on that dream is probably the biggest decision you can make so its not wonder your confused hun, only you can decide when is the right time, if i was you i would definately have to use your last lot of sperm, it might be the lucky one!! Whatever you decide i'm here for you always!  xx

*Lucy - * Just wanted to say that my last IUI i went with a very full bladder and although it was uncomfortable cos i needed a wee i found it less painfull with the speculum! Anyway i was most upset as straight afterwards i was desperate for a wee and the nurse doing the IUI told me that it is absolutely fine to go to the loo straight afterwards! The sperm is put right up into your uterus and so there is no way it will come back out so please don't worry! xx 

*Alex - * Ummmm i wonder if these no symptoms could be a sign  oh it would be so wonderful if it was babe, we could all do with some lovely news on here! Just take it easy and try your upmost not to stress! I'm sure the next week will flyby and i pray for some Good news!   xx

To all who are on the 2ww, stimming or in the waiting room like me, i hope your hanging in there and keeping those positive vibes flowing ! Love and hugs to everyone xx


----------



## mochasquared

I don't have much to report, still here, still waiting for AF, still keeping fingers crossed and  (heck, gotta try everything!) for everyone else.

Making myself go a bit crazy thinking should I plan anything for Christmas or should I not? This time if I do get the IUI in December I am not going anywhere crazy like two long-haul trips, and I am not doing anything, just putting my feet up. 'tis a bit tricky as all our relatives are elsewhere so it would mean not seeing or doing anything, just staying home with the immediate family and maybe the stepkids. Although if AF was really late or I had BFN, I guess I could book something last minute for the holiday.

*Alex* I think we can put you straight in jail for that one   Hope it is a good sign for you, but my nurse did say that you would likely be more wet and it was normal, just the mucus reacting to the basting, but that was for straight after the procedure, not one week later I think?

For those on natural cycle, I know where you are coming from, I am on natural cycle too, and now it has worked once for me I do feel justified in wanting to stick with it. I also have questions as to how many tries to give it, and whether to move on to IVF? I really don't want to do IVF, but also seems a shame to give up on your dream. I already have one child (even more evidence, as far as I'm concerned, that for us it can happen as naturally as possible for us) but of course the mc has shaken my confidence a little, if we have another mc I'm not even sure I want to investigate things like immune factors etc, and I think I'll just stop and resign myself to my child not having a sibling (other than her step ones) and not being a mum again, and just desperately grabbing other people's babies for a cuddle whenever I get a chance.

The whole timing thing is mind-boggling too. Can't help feeling the timing worked right for us by pure chance last time - trigger given almost at same time as natural surge, that two-hour delay waiting for basting, there's a bit of me that really worries it will never work out like that again. *Calluna*, was it you who was considering not using trigger? I was very tempted to leave it out myself last time when I saw that natural surge happen. So many decisions, and as bear says, so much resting on them. 'tis hard. And that's before you even take into account the money.

Oh *bear*, I remember now, my clinic charges two rates, one for the monitoring part, and one for the basting part, drugs are paid separately on top (bought from another provider) and I used my dh so not paying for donor sperm. So based on that your clinic really should be able to give you something back, or at least give you a discount and not make you pay for the basting part of the procedure next time (we are charged 400+ pounds for that bit ie my dh having his sperm prepared, and then the nurse doing the basting) - I reckon you should get at least 200 off as a minimum, and that's not even at London prices.


----------



## bearbear

Yes *Mochasquared,* there really are so many questions and sometimes its so hard to make the right choices for you!! Whoever ever said this having a baby lark was easy eh! With my age and low AMH i feel like stimming is the only way forward for me although i wish i could do it naturally sometimes! After my last cancelled cycle due to my follies misbehaving i'm quite nervous about my next attempt that it might happen again although i take hope in the fact the previous 2 cycles they responded ok! My sister works with a midwife and she said its probably my body needing a rest which also worries me as i'm going again when my AF arrives, i hope thats the right decision, i just couldn't bare to have to wait another month! As for my clinic, i feel pleased that i decided to write to them and i really hope they will help me out in some way, any money off would help greatly and would be so appreciated! I guess i'll have to wait and see what they say and keep my fingers crossed but i still feel it would be very unfair to make me pay for the whole IUI! I hope your AF arrives quickly, mine is due around Sunday and i'm hoping it won't keep me waiting! Take care honey xx


----------



## jellybean257

Hi girls, how are u all ??

Well it's all over for me this cycle, as u know I tested early and got a BFN.....that was confirmed this morning wen AF arrived with a vengeance !!

DH and I are heading to Belgium next week for a few days so we have decided to take a break until the new year.....

Good luck to you all and I look forward to reading about all those BFP that are coming our way !!!

Happy Christmas as well lol

 xxx


----------



## lucy3423

Hi ladies,

Jellybean- So sorry to hear its a bfn , sending you a real big . Enjoy your trip to Belgium next week , and hope you have a lovely break until the new year(make the most of doing all the things that where not meant to)  . x

Mochasquard- Hope your af arrives soon, and all this talk of natural cycle/medicated cycle is really making me think carefully too. I was never offered a natural cycle even though my periods are like clock work every 28 days, but it has made me wonder whether it may be an option in the future ?! Decisions ( although I'm praying this cycle works) x x x

Bear- Just been catching up on some of your posts, i cant believe what the clinic has said  . It seems extremely unfair to me, have u heard anything back from them yet? And whens your AF due? Really hope it comes soon for you so you can start cycle 3 again. My follies were also a little temperamental this time, though luckily I stimmed for a bit longer and they managed to grow so i ended up having iui yesterday.

Janey- Heres hoping that the 3rd goes well for you( especially with it been your birthday!)  ! And I think some gentle exercise is also good for keeping the stress levels down, I intend on going swimming over this 2ww as it does tend to relax me and make me feel good. 

Alex- Haven't had those symptoms a week after iui before, Fingers crossed its a good sign. How long is it before otd ?

AFM- Feel strangely quite relaxed at the mo, I know i only had iui yesterday but i do feel rather different compared to the first time. Although i have now got a week off work, so maybe that has something to do with it?!?. Just wondering, does everyones clinics shut for 2weeks over the xmas period 
Heres to the 2ww  to you all! xxx


----------



## jellybean257

Thanks Lucy 3423......

Looking forward to doing all the things we shouldn't lol.....

Good luck with ur cycle and I can't wait to c ur BFP !!!!

Xxxx


----------



## bearbear

*Jellybean - * So sorry to hear its a BFN and the witch has got you!! Go away and enjoy your break and then you'll come back ready to fight another IUI!! We have to believe that eventually it will happen!! Big hugs  xx

*Lucy - * Pleased to hear your IUI went ahead and that your feeling quite relaxed this time!! I also go to a gym but over the 2ww tend not to go but like you i think i'm gonna change this and still go even if its just for a swim as it definately does reduce the stress levels and help relax me!! As for the clinic charging me for my next IUI even though my last one was cancelled, i agree, it is extremely unfair and that is why i decided to write to them, i'm really hoping they can do something for me as i feel totally cheated out of an attempt i should of had! I only sent the letter off on Friday so would assume they would of only received it Saturday or today so i'm waiting with baited breath for a reply, will of course let you know the outcome! Also i actually asked my clinic (LWC) the last time i was there about christmas shutdown and basically they are only not there on Christmas day, the rest they are open which is quite good! Not sure about other clinics though, i suppose they are all different! Take care and try and chill, i hope you get a BFP in time for Christmas!  xx


----------



## jellybean257

Thanks Bearbear hope you all have a lovely Christmas xx


----------



## cherry1

hey all

mocha-    just reading your post,i totally appreciate the indecision of iui or ivf and even simply wondering about the timings of iui...i had one failed iui and wanted to try ivf but dh persauded me otherwise ( probably for the cost although he said it was because i'm a nightmare on the hormones and he doesnt relish the idea of me with even more drugs in me! lol)
i wonder if it all simply comes down to mother nature tho and we should stop sweating the details.  good luck to you for the next one, cmon af xx

lucy, you are 2 days ahead of me   when is your OTD?  mine is the 11th dec, they make us wait 18 days til test   

bear, you hanging in there matey? i secnd what your sister said, your poor bod needed a break.  next time will be different   

jellybean, ahhh sorry for your BFN hun,     have a fab time in belgium and defo go wild on the beer and naughties   

Alex- are you taking Ovitrelle or anything similar?  i think that can create the wet feeling. but it IS also a sign of a BFP!!!     keep us posted!!

afm, day3 postiui,  still recovering from the sedation i had.  otherwise trying to be nonchalant and pretend not on the 2ww!  i feel really neagtive today, i had 3 follies and a swiummer count of 14 mil- thats good right?  ahh the 2ww does your head in doesnt it!!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Jelly - sorry to read AF arrived *hugs*. DH and I took a month out and it helped us wonders.  Hope you have a lovely holiday.

Will catch up on personals tonight as only get a short lunch break.

AFM - AF finally arrived today so have my first scan tomorrow afternoon.  Will update after it x


----------



## lucy3423

Hi Cherry- We are going to have to keep each other sane during this 2ww! My OTD is the 10DEC so only one day ahead(if i can last that long, i am going to try my best) I think this first week will most probably fly by because I'm off work, but next week will most probably drag !! Aw try your best to think positive, i know its easier said than done but we have to remain hopeful. Three follies is great( more targets for all those sperm ), my clinic only allow two and luckily this time i had two which may help. Re the sperm, I'm not too sure about numbers and whats good or not, i did ask about my partners sperm and they just told me it was good?! If theres a next time i will defo be more persistant and ask for actual numbers. Sending you   and  big  . x x x


----------



## Trin Trin

Hi everyone

Just wrote a really long post to you all and for some reason when I went to send the text box was empty urrrrgghhhh!! I'll start again.....

Bear - I'm okay just confused as usual. I was considering doing a natural IUI....then I think us that maximising my chances.....then I think IVF lite or IVF but money is playing a factor in my decisions. Becky emailed me re Reprofit and she has paid no more than £600 including treatment, travel and hotel!!! Drugs she gets from her gp but even still. Just shows you that fertility doesn't have to cost what it does here i the UK. I emailed them on Friday regarding their sperm bank profile.....I need black donor sperm and they only do Caucasian:-( I was really considering this an option if I decide to continue and change donor......but not now. DH wouldn't be happy with a mixed raced baby, it's important the donor matches him as close as possible. I don't know your ethnicity but it's something to think about.....Well I'm hoping the only thing that happens for now is that your 3rd cycle is a BFP!!!  I do understand having to think about what if it doesn't work scenario.......This is why I get so cross and angry re the financial side of it. I know that feeling you have of longing and wanting to be a mother and that you'll do anything to make that happen. But when you have other things to pay for it's hard!! It will happen for you...it will

Mochasquared - I didn't know you had a child already. Like you I desperately want a sibling too. Are you using a donor or is DH okay in that respect? Reason I ask I'm wondering if you have used donor sperm and if there's a certain amount if attempts left. I get a bit frustrated and so wish my DH didn't have an issue with sperm. I was successful in a natural cycle too and I'm thinking of trying that way again which is crazy when I only have one vial left?? Clinic think I should consider injectables or IVF lite.... I don't know. I wanted to try this month and then perhaps draw aline and say that's it, then 2013 putting treatment behind me. Do you have a certain amount of attempts before u stop? I had a miscarriage this time last year which really messed me up. Like you I know that IUI can work for me. Natural IUI probably is nuts with a last attempt. BUT when I conceived my daughter with a natural IUI this was going to be my last before exploring egg sharing and IVF. Well I'm hoping you can start treatment in December.

Jellybean - sorry to hear your news, it really just sucks!!

Alex - sounds promising!!

Lucy - hope the 2ww doesn't drive u too potty!!

Hope I haven't missed anyone but positive thoughts to all us lovely, brave, strong ladies x


----------



## cherry1

thanks Lucy    enjoy your week off!!     we'll try and keep each other sane!  i am already frantically googling "how long does sperm live for"  urghghghgh someone stop me!  
loads and loads of    and    to you xx


----------



## Calluna

Trin - it's hard enough for us finding the right donor so I can imagine being from any ethnic group other than caucasian must really limit your choice! Is your husband not keen to have another child or is he just concerned about how stressful the process is? It's such a tough decision with your last vial and it must be really difficult if you're husband isn't fully on board   I keep being torn - one minute I think "if it's meant to be it'll happen so I should just stop worrying, carry on with the natural IUI and let it happen (or not!)" and the next minute I'm thinking "I need to make it happen before I get too old and run out of time so I should just have IVF and be done with it!"  

Mochasquared - sounds like we have very similar dilemmas re IUI vs IVF! Yes I'm considering whether or not to use the trigger. It would appear to be the only way I can get the timing right because my clinic never seems to be available when I want them! But I'm quite concerned that my cycle was shorter last time I used it. I think maybe I will try it once more in case that was just a coincidence but if it happens again then I'll stop using it. I might have a chat with the clinic about it because I don't really understand why it would shorten my cycle but I'm a bit worried that they'll just suggest taking progesterone to support my luteal phase and then I feel like I'm on a slippery slope of needing more drugs to sort out issues that wouldn't exist if I hadn't used any drugs in the first place! Every decision is so difficult and it seems whatever I decide always feels like it was the wrong choice! I know what you mean about the difficulty of planning everything. I feel like I've planned everything over the past year around trying to get pregnant and allowing for the fact that I might be pregnant by the time something comes around. You want to be relaxing to give it the best chance of working but if you miss out on stuff because of that and then it's a BFN you feel even worse! I hope AF arrives soon then at least you have some timing to plan around.  

Alex - still feeling wet a week later sounds very promising - hope this is the one for you!    

Janey - great to hear you're feeling good about this one. Carrying on with the exercising sounds like a good plan to keep you relaxed - I'm sure there's no harm in continuing with what you're used to. Fingers crossed for one or two nice follies for your birthday and a BFP for xmas!  

Bear - I know what you mean about aching to be a mum - I don't think men can quite understand how much it means to us. I think I worried my DH the other day when we were talking about spending some money on the house (he wants a new kitchen) and I told him we couldn't afford it until we knew how much it was going to end up costing to get pregnant and that I'd sell the entire house before I'd give up on a baby! - bit extreme I know but it was the day I was upset about the last cycle not working and houses just seemed so irrelevant without babies to put in them!  

Lucy - I'm glad you've stopped worrying - there's no chance of the sperm falling out like that. All the sperm were right where they needed to be so all you can do now is relax and wait   

Jellybean - sorry to hear it was a BFN. Have a lovely relaxing time away and best of luck when you start again in the New Year  

Cherry - 3 follies and 14 million sounds great - leave google alone!  

Ultrafirebug - hope your scan goes well and you're good to go!  

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## mrsj12

Hi All,

I haven't posted for a few days and wow there's a lot going on. 

Jellybean, so sorry for you. it really does suck but try and stay positive. 

Alex, that's a good sign, do you use cyclogest or any type of progesterone? I do and I find I can't monitor cm or anything because the pessaries overtake anything else. 

Cherry, you have a great chance with 3 follies and 14 mil. 

Lucy, best of luck in the 2ww, remember not to symptom spot (much). 

Ultrafirebug - good luck with this cycle. eveything is crossed 

Bear - I know you're in waiting for af but I hope she comes quickly for you so that you get what you so deserve!! 

AFM - I have nothing much to report, 1 week down 1 to go. Does anyone else record their basal body temp? I was asked by acupuncturist to do it and I have done in the morning each day. What I didn't realise is that you have to do it before you do anything else, I have been having breakfast before most of the time. Will this make a massive difference? Should I just disregard it? I detected a dip yesterday that went back up today but could that be that yesterday I hadn't had breakfast before and today I had? I don't really want to add this into the mix to have another thing to think about but as the acupuncturist asked I thought "anything for a BFP". Having said all this I am remaining totally relaxed, honest!!


----------



## bearbear

*Trintrin - * The more you think about it the more you realise how disgusting the prices are in these private clinic's!! Its almost like they pray on those who they know are desperate to have babies and can't go the NHS route and then they charge the earth for it cos they know you'll pay it!! So wrong and to be honest it shouldn't be allowed! Its almost like exploitation (wow thats a big word for me!  Compared to the prices at say Reprofit its utterly wrong when it can obviously be done so much cheaper!! If only we lived in Denmark eh, i could afford 10 times more IUI's than here! As for the donor sperm situation, i've always noticed when i look at the directory that there isn't much choice out there! I'm jewish and ideally wanted a jewish donor but there is never one listed, i only found out that there actually was one (and only one) when i asked at the clinic, they didn't keep his details on the register for some reason! Anyway after using him twice i made the decision to change, there was a high chance that he wouldn't be available anymore anyway! I can understand though in your case that of course your DH would want the baby to be like him, that is important, for me as long as the donor had dark hair i was happy really!! I think whatever you decide you need to do it together with your DH, its so important you feel supported through all this! Decisions decisions, i'm sure whatever you decide will be the right choice for you both!! Big hugs to you  xx

*Calluna - * I totally get what your saying about no point having a house without babies to fill it with! I almost felt that way about the flat i'm buying, i just thought that if its going to take me a few more tries i'd sooner pay the money on the IUI's but to be honest the flat for me is also important, i need to be independent and although i'm very happy at home with mum and dad at the tender age of 39 i just felt it was time to move out, eeeekk!! scary but exciting! I just hope that it'll be 3rd time lucky for me and then everything will fall into place, if its not i have no clue what i'm going to do! I shall have to think about that if/when it happens! Love and hugs xx 

*Mrsj - * Good to hear from you hun, so pleased to hear your nice and relaxed, i believe you  sorry i can't help you with the basal temp thingy, i would say disregard what you'd already done and start checking from today before brekkie? Only 1 more week to go so hang in there and i wanna get good news from you Mrs!! My Af is due around Sunday so for once i hope it arrives on time so i can get on with it! Take care, much love   xx


----------



## alex84

Hi Girls,

It takes so long to read what I've missed out on.

I'm still wet today but know where near as much as Friday, Saturday and Sunday and I've had cramps today so starting to feel a bit pessimistic.

Mrs J - Ive not used anything after my iui, i just have to hope and pray.

Cherry1 - I used overtrille to trigger that was 11 days ago, would that make me all wet with the white discharge. Ive never had it before and have used overtrille the last few months.

Lucy - I don't test until Sunday feel likes forever away


----------



## BECKY7

Alex  do you normally get wet and cramp a week before your due cos if you don't then that good eh but if you do that good too  
Becky7 xx


----------



## cherry1

Alex, hang in there, keep up the PMA   cramps at this stage could just as easily be implantation cramps...   
my clinic makes me take ovitrelle shots at days 3 and 8 on the 2ww too which is why i asked.  




mrs Js12- whats the deal with basal body temp at this stage   tell me more!!  


love to all xxx


----------



## alex84

Becky - i never get wet and cramps normally start around day 10 of 2ww so wouldnt be a few days yet!

Cherry - my clinic don't give me anything after the iui it's pretty much of you go. what does the overtrille do, they make me inject 250ml 36 before iui and thats it.

i dunno i'm confused this month just can't figure out how i'm feeling this month it's werid.


----------



## BECKY7

Cherry  Alex is right so could you tell us why please.

Alex  try to stop symptom your thinking and get into your happy mode.

Becky7 xx


----------



## mrsj12

Morning All, 

Cherry I think that they have asked to see BBT chart so that they can tell if there is implantation dip and apparently if it remains high then you are likely pg if it goes down toward AF time then you're not. But I wish I hadn't started as now I've done it wrong I'm completely confused. Also, following all other cycles I haven't had any new symptoms so although I have 6 days to go i'm already feeling a little disheartened. 

I'd also like to know about the ovitrelle?? What does it help with? 

Positive thoughts to everyone.


----------



## Samic1986

Hi Ladies,

Wow had a couple of days time out and had a lot to catch up on! hope you are all doing ok and keeping positive.
I'm on last day of Clomid today and got my tracking scan on Friday so hopefully we will be able to go for round 2 of IUI next week. Fingers and Toes crossed for everyone, lets hope that we all get the Christmas Presents we so desperately want.

 
xx


----------



## bearbear

Ho Ho Ho, morning all 

*Alex - * Now young lady try your best not to think too much as i can tell its already driving you insane! Believe me i know that its much easier said than done but do your best otherwise i'm going to send the symptom spotting police to yours to arrest you in the name of the law!  That said this wetness and cramping may be a good sign so keep positive, oooo just think you've been having acupuncture this time, it might of made a difference!! How you been getting on with it?   xx

*Mrsj - * Don't give up hope just yet, remember plenty of girls get NO symptoms what so ever so it still might be good news! Try not to think too much otherwise i'm gonna send the symptom spotting police round to yours after they've been to Alex's!!  Big hugs and positive vibes   xx

Hope everyone is doing ok, sending love and hugs to all xx


----------



## cherry1

hello all

mrsj12- aahh you know what, i'd stop tracking now hun... you cant make any difference to the outcome by doing it and its making you worry     

re the ovitrelle- apparently it helps to prepare the endometrium for implantation as it is a luetinising hormone......


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi ladies, back from my scan. Both ovaries clear so take my first lot of drugs tomorrow morning. Next scan Monday afternoon.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## bearbear

Thats brill *Ultrafirebug,* its all systems go for you then! I hope it all goes smoothly and the end result is a nice BFP for christmas!! xx 

AFM - I'm still in the waiting room  AF should hopefully arrive sometime over the weekend and then i'm keeping everything crossed that i get the OK to start my next cycle! I'm feeling particularly nervous about my follies this time, especially after the last non-starter! Has anyone been in a similar situation where their follies failed to respond one month and then the next cycle they were ok? hoping for some inspiration! Mind you surely being on a higher dose of menopur will do the trick, fingers crossed! . I still haven't heard anything back from the clinic re the letter i sent  not sure what my next move should be, do you think i should phone them or give them a bit longer?

I hope all on the 2ww are behaving themselves and refraining from driving themselves round the twist by symptom spotting, especially *Alex & Mrsj*,  how are you both?

Sending everyone love, hugs and positive vibes!    xx


----------



## cherry1

hey bearbear- from my limited knowledge i have already seen that follies behave differently each month...... have you spken to your clinic about it?  i would try and have a good chat with them if you can.. get some answers....

about the appeal you have made, these things take time to process..however,  you could call to check they have at least received it and find out the name of the person who is dealing with it...  

good luck!!  x


----------



## bearbear

Thank you *Cherry,* when i spoke to the clinic at the time about my follies they didn't seem to think it would be a problem again, i think i'm just going to go for it and hope for the best, i know they do respond as the previous 2 attempts i was fine so i'm just hoping it was a blip! I shall give them a bit longer re my letter then give them a call! Hope your doing ok hun, big hugs  xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks Bear, I sometime gets cysts so very happy I didn't have any.  Also I've had more good news that DH isn't going to Dublin on Wednesday so I can have IUI when follies are ready x


----------



## babywhispers

hi everyone... I had IUI 19th Nov and my OTD is 3rd of Dec... Im in my second week of 2WW and I'm going crazy! I have AF type symptoms on and off so it's confusing me... I'm also on Progesterone so thats could also be the culprit! Not sure...going crazy...


----------



## bearbear

Thats great news *Ultrafirebug* fingers crossed everything goes to plan and you get the best chrsitmas present ever!!  

*Babywhispers - * I know this is easier said than done but try your best not to symptom spot as that only drives you even more insane! AF symptoms aren't necessarily a bad sign, in fact sometimes they are the opposite! I also use cyclogest pessaries after IUI and yes unfortunately they do give many of the same symptoms as AF/pregnancy so i've learnt to try and just ignore them!! For example last IUI i had terrible sore boobs and i thought for one second that maybe it was a sign but nope it wasn't as i got a BFN so now i shall just take no notice and just hope and pray its a BFP ! Anyhow, if you are going crazy your in very good company   Take care and good luck for the 3rd!! Positive vibes   xx

*Alex & Mrsj - * How are you both doing? Not going round the twist i hope, when are your OTD's? Thinking of you both and sending positive vibes    xx

*Trintrin & Calluna - * I hope your both doing ok? *Trin* have you managed to make any decisions about which direction your going to go in next? Thinking of you both and sending you love and hugs  xx

Sending all of you calm, positive thoughts, i so want to see some good news on here soon, we are long overdue some BFP's!! So come on ladies lets make some babies  xx


----------



## babywhispers

Bearbear -  Thanks... your right, I think I just need to stop symptom spotting... the AF pains have settled this morning so who knows... thank god for this site or we would all be worse than we already are! lol   It's nice to hear other peoples experiences, helps keep you in check with your own. I hope your treatment goes well for you too


----------



## chezzajones

Hi everyone  . I had my very first IUI treatment last Saturday and like you BabyWhispers I'm getting all sorts of "signs". I'm on cyclogest which seems to be playing havoc with my body. I'm really confused as everyone seems to be on a 2ww, whereas my clinic has told me to wait 18 days before doing a test which is sending me slightly loopy.

Send you all lots of baby vibes and wishing you all the very best with your treatments xx


----------



## bearbear

Yes *Babywhispers* thank g-d for this site and all the lovely ladies on it, i don't know what i would of done without it! I'd of probably been taken away by the men in white coats by now  xx 

Welcome *chezzajones*, it seems every clinic has different polices when it comes to testing, i know mine is 2 weeks but some are more! I also have cyclogest after IUI and unfortunately it does mimic AF/pregnancy symptoms so you have to try not to read to much into anything and do your best not to symptom spot, that just drives you insane! Try and stay calm and quietly positive, fingers crossed you'll get a BFP at the end of it, that will be worth waiting for! Good luck and positive vibes  xx


----------



## cherry1

ChezzaJones- my clinic is 18 days too!  wahh!!!  it may be because  the cyclogest could give a false reading?? i'm taking ovitrelle shots day 3&8 and they told me not to test til day 18 due to that. when is your OTD?


----------



## indrabeauty

Hello all, I had my first IUI done on Wednesday 21st Nov and hope to test on 5th December! I had 50mg of clomid ,trigger injection, two eggs and 96% good sperm from DH   

Ever since the procedure I have been having period like pains.....I'm hoping this is a good sign   

Good luck to everyone on the two week week and baby dust to all

X x x x x x x x x x x x x x    x x x x x x x x x


----------



## mrsj12

Hi All, 

Bear Bear - you've put a lovely pic up of you!! It's good to put a face to a name. And in answer to your question I'm doing ok. I don't have much hope as I'm the same as every other month but I'm surprisingly ok. This is our last iui but at least we have a plan. 

Babywhispers - You have exactly the same dates as me! We can wait for Monday together! I suffered with the cyclogest on cycle 1 but last 2 have been fine, I think it is your body adjusting and you learn what the side effects are so any subsequent cycles you know what to expect. I too have the odd AF type pain, but it's too early for me to be having them, normally once I get pains, bang, Af shows up. Fingers Crossed we get the result we're desperate for.


----------



## chezzajones

Thanks so much for your kind words *BearBear* . You're so right, doesn't help that work is relatively quiet so I'm forever on the internet looking for pregnancy symptoms post IUI . I'm driving my bf mad too as it's getting his hopes up when I mention the slightest change!. What will be will be and we're lucky enough to have been given funding for 3 cycles and IVF if this doesn't work.

*Cherry1* (that's my actual name btw ). It feels like an age doesn't it! . I'm due to test on the 12th Dec which will be an amazing Birthday present . How far along are you in your cycle? xx.

*Indrabeauty* good luck on the 5th Dec lots and lots of baby dust and vibes coming your way . I've been experiencing period type pains since day 1 - I don't know about you but it seems to get worse in the evenings?.

xxxxxx     xxxxx


----------



## cherry1

*Chezzajones- *cherry is your actual name hun? mine too! albeit my middle name  and my OTD is the 11th december, so we are one day apart!!!!!! we can go slowly insane together! 
i have the odd teeny weeny twinge so far, but hell, tjhat could be wind  i'm symptom spotting and i know it


----------



## bearbear

Welcome *Indrabeauty* You've come to a great place for advice, support and comfort! Wishing you Good luck for the 5th and sending you positive vibes!  xx

*Mrsj - * Pleased to hear your doing ok, don't give up hope as you never know what the outcome will be and i'm truly praying you get a nice BFP in time for crimbo!! Yes i decided to put my pic up this morning, as you say it is nice to put a face to the name, i think more of us should put your pics up!  Take care hun and sending you lots of babydust  xx

*Chezzajones - * The 2ww is the hardest part of this journey, normally i'm fairly calm in week 1 but by week 2 my mind goes into overdrive and every little twinge makes me wonder and then i end up a bit of a wreck ! Its great that you have funding, that must take a little bit of the stress off of you! I know for me having to go private as i don't qualify for NHS funding as i'm doing this alone means that i have the worry of cost and also means that my tries may be limited, grrrrrr! If i could i'd just keep going until i finally got a BFP! Try to stay away from google  its hard i know but sometimes you end up convincing yourself and it does you no favours! Take good care and your OTD will be here before you know it and i hope to hear some good news from you! Positive positive ra ra ra xx 

*Cherry - * Tut tut, i'm sending the symptom spotting police round to yours and they will be arresting you in the name of the law  You have my permission to send them to mine on my next cycle as i'm sure come week 2 i'm bound to have sinned as well hehe xx


----------



## indrabeauty

*bearbear: * thanks for you kind message and reply. 

*chezzajones:* at last some one out there that has the same symptoms as me!!! Day 1 of my procedure I got period pains and they seem worse in the evening. Every eve i need a hot water bottle. 
The clinic only prescribed me clomid 50mg and a trigger injection and no other hormones after...I haven't heard of anyone else having these symptoms from day 1... Are yours getting any better? X


----------



## mochasquared

Just a really quick one to say I was away for work for a couple of days - I've been reading but not enough time to post replies (sorry to those who asked specific questions - I'll come back when I can properly reply).  It is great to just be able to check in here especially when I am away from home, otherwise it would be a very lonely journey.

Lots of love to all, welcome to newcomers.  I think the symptom-spotters cell in that jail is getting very full    
(still no AF for me)


----------



## chezzajones

Hi *Indrabeauty * having read a few posts on here i think its pretty normal to experience pain for quite sometime. 6 days in and things seem to have dulled down a bit thank goodness; saying that its still worse at night, plus my bf will confirm I'm a wimp!. How are you getting on with clomid? I've heard they can make you feel down . I was on menopur for 10 days prior and now cyclogest which seems to be playing havoc with my stomach!!

*cherry1* it is indeedy. I'm thinking of carrying on the tradition when I get a BFP - grape for a girl and banana for a boy . Exciting! You must let me know how you get on - will be thinking of you  xx

*mochasquared* lock me up and throw away the key


----------



## indrabeauty

*chezzajones* it's so reassuring that these symptoms have happened to other women. I even phoned my clinic on tues to ask them if this feeling is normal they said they haven't heard of anyone saying they had these period like symptoms for whole 2weeks! You can imagine my feeling of worry..im well aware people react differently to these procedures but for my clinic to almost dismiss me made me feel like I was being a wimp. Clomid was a nightmare..it took it for 5 days only but I got headaches,sweats,mood swings etc. after that it was my trigger and now nothing I guess until test day which is next week....gulp! How you finding the meds? Are you doing IUI also? X x

*mochasquared* uh oh....add me on that list


----------



## indrabeauty

Looks like my luck is out this month  

I was supposed to test next week on Wednesday but looks like the   has started 5 days early. Started very light spotting last night but only when I wiped. Sorry for TMI. The same today.   
My cycles have always been irregular ever since my ectopic two years ago. They range from 24 day to 32. I really thought this early spotting wouldn't start till next week at least.   my last few cycles have been more 27/29 but I usually spot a few days before then but not spotting on day 22 of my cycle.....god this is proper pants. 
I feel like its ended before it has begun. Since the procedure I've been having period pains non stop and when taking my clomid feeling **** also.....and to have this end so early. Grrrrr so upset and angry.


----------



## cherry1

*Indrabeauty -*sweetheart, how many days post iui are you?? 
you abso sure it's not implantation bleed??


----------



## babywhispers

HEY... same for me... took test this morning BFN... Im on day 12 but I took a 4 day early test and a 6 day early test and no lines at all... I don't feel PG either so I knew... at least I know now instead of giving myself false hope...


----------



## mrsj12

Babywhispers and indrabeauty don't give up yet. Early tests can always be wrong and Indrabeauty spotting can often be due to implantation so it's not over until the witch shows up properly. Stay positive guys it's still possible.


----------



## chezzajones

*indrabeauty* Ive read that light spotting can be a sign of implantation - don't give up hope yet lovey    xx

*babywhispers* so sorry to hear about your results today big  xx


----------



## indrabeauty

*mrsj12* I had my IUI on Wednesday 21st so it's not even been the two weeks yet but I normally spot before the witch appears. I was going to do a test next week but now I think computer says no. What's the difference between implantation and spotting?

*babywhispers* it's so easy to feel so negative about this but I agree with cherry1 just wait until the witch appears. My cycle normally always starts with spotting. Thus why I feel like its over 5 days before I could even have tested....grrrrrr.what ever happens we are all here to give you a big  x x x x


----------



## cherry1

*IndraBeauty* - implantation bleeding occurs between normally between days 6-12 post iui and most typically days 8-10..... it's apparently more pinky browny i think? and will stop as soon as it starts...


----------



## indrabeauty

*cherry1* I will try and stay positive until the witch appears. Until then cuddles on the sofa with my pooch will have to do


----------



## elli78

hi all apologies for butting in. ive been sort of following this thread and may hav spoken to some of you on separate threads. am due to test sunday am trying to stay positive. so want to test now though! wishing everyone the best xmas gift x


----------



## cherry1

ell     for sunday hun, no early testing!!


----------



## indrabeauty

Hey elli78...nice to see you on this thread. I will be wishing all the luck and    for Sunday. I however am out of the waiting game as I'm more than sure my AF will be starting early. I'm desperately trying not to read into why it didn't work ...... I'm very gutted but that's the way it goes I suppose. Xx


----------



## elli78

oh hun i am sorry. im mega grumpy this eve. dh gone to bed hoping sunday will come sooner, typical i get to wash up and feed the hounds lol x


----------



## indrabeauty

Ahhh the hounds. Mine has been giving me cuddles all day. What breed of pooch do you have? X


----------



## elli78

two boxers what about you?x


----------



## indrabeauty

I have a miniature English bull terrier. My DH is off watching a football match today so me and the pooch will be hanging out together. I'm feeling so down today....I really want to stay level headed over this but I just feel cheated. I can't help feeling that the procedure brought my period forward.... All that poking around,hormones. I don't know I guess I want to find a reason it didn't work. Feel alone on this as none of my friends know. This is why this place is such a good place to talk. X x


----------



## lucy3423

Hi ladies,

Elli- Try hold out till sunday Hun, I know its easier said than done but at least you'll be getting a true reading! Only 24hrs to go!!! Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow. Just wondered did you use any progesterone after iui? Quite a few ladies on here seem to have been given it , But i wasn't  offered it on both my cycles. Don't know if thats a good or a bad thing . x
Ive got another full week and a day to go before otd, and its already driving me . 

Indrabeauty- When is your testing date? I understand how your feeling, I also haven't told any friends about it , and it does make it difficult. I have told a few close family members, and although it was a relief to tell them , i know that unless your going through this journey, you dont really fully understand how we are feeling and what we are going through as much as they try too.

Just wondered how many people use cyclogest etc after iui? Does anyone else not use anything x


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hi ladies

Not been on in a while but still had the odd read. Back stimming just now and awaiting iui no2. This journey really sucks! 

Nice to see lots of u have cuddly doggy friends 2  I have a Lurcher that just loves to snuggle, she is my little girl! Don't no wot I'd have done without her they really are the best friends u can have! 

Elli: Its so hard but really try to wait, I tested early last time and got a bfn really made the last few days tough! On the other hand my friend (ivf) tested early bfp and still couldnt relax till she knew for sure.  I don't think either result early makes it any easier, I am going to try my best to hold off this time- so much easier said than done! 

Indrabeauty: it's completely normal to look at everything and try to find a reason it didn't work. It's hard emotionally after all it took to get there. I was really down during and after the last try, I don't think and maybe I still haven't come to terms with the fact that this is wot it has came down to. If it helps any, virtually everyone I know knows as I didn't want them to talk about me as I knew I had changed so much. It really doesn't matter I still feel alone which I know is silly when we r all on here 2gether! Any time u want to talk feel free to pm me. 

Lucy: I was on cyclogest, it gave me really bad migraines which I'm prone to. Read online if this happened to notify dr to be told there was no other way to do it! I would ask nxt time u r there and see wot they say, if u don't need them trust me ur lucky they are disgusting! 

Best wishes to everyone, let's all hope for a very merry Xmas for all!   x


----------



## indrabeauty

*lucy3423* my testing date was supposed to be next week on tues/ we'd so I really feel cheated as I have got any where near that date I had an ectopic 2 yrs ago and since then my cycles are irregular...one month 24 and then next month 30. I'm having acupuncture to help the regularity and I was told by the nurses at my clinic that clomid also helps with that but this month doesn't seem that way. I normally spot for 2/3 days then sometimes stop completely for a day then the witch arrives. It's a long drawn out cycle so at the moment I'm feeling rather poop about it all. To top it off my 4month pregnant friend popped round unexpectantly this morning...I had plans for me and my thoughts to level out after coming to terms with the early finish but instead I had to sit and listen to their happy news etc...... i almost cried a few times and she asked if I wanted a hug to which I replied " no I'm fine". I kept thinking if you hug me I WILL fall apart and I just didn't want to do that in front of them. They weren't even supposed to know that the cycle was over....I was so caught off guard.

*lawmonkey* thank you for your kind words...  I love my family and friends but with anything in life but if your not directly effected its just so hard to understand. It's never their fault but I wish they would stop sometimes. Today being the prime example. Oh I LOVE lurches....such great dogs! Nothing like pooch cuddles to make one feel better. I took mine to a local coffee shop today and he sat on my lap while I drank coffee and had a granola bar. The people across from me were so impressed they gave him a bit of there cake dipped in their tea! Ahhhhhh pooches are great.

*elli78* hope your not going too band your DH is helping to keep your mind accupied. I will be thinking of you tomorrow. X x


----------



## elli78

hey guys period came today, game over x


----------



## lucy3423

Hey ladies, 
Law monkey- Great to here from you, I had iui number 2 last sun so your not too far behind me. Any idea when you'll be going for insemination? Yeah if i need to go back to the clinic for my next round( praying that i dont have too) then i'll ask about the cyclogest.

Indrabeauty- Has your af definately arrived then? That would be really quiet early . Is this your first round of iui? Ive heard a few people discuss acupuncture, I may well consider using it if this cycle is not sucessful. I totally understand where your coming from re your pregnant friend popping round, Its so hard isnt it?? I mean your really happy for them, but it really does play havoc with your emotions! Ive two close cousins that are pregnant and all its all i conatantly here about, yeah im really happy for them but i try to distance myself from seeing them too much beacuse its just too upsetting.  .


----------



## lucy3423

Elli- So sorry to hear that, sending you a big .  x x x


----------



## elli78

knew it was a long shot but cant understand it. hounds will get long walk tomz so i can get a grip. thanku x best of luck to evryone else x


----------



## Lawmonkey

Indra: I feel the exact same with my they can sympathise all they want but at the end of the day they have not been through it. Ur dog sounds so well behaved! Mine is totally hyper wen out and about, so in to everything! 

Lucy: fingers crossed for u then, at least ur nearly half way through th dreaded 2ww! Will keep my fingers crossed for u! I was on injections for about 10 days last time, was exactly 15 days from start to insemination so going on that will be roughly the 11th Dec which would mean test date would be Xmas day or boxing day. Don't know if that's a good or bad thing lol! 

Ellie: sorry to hear the witch came   have a relaxing weekend and give urself some time to come to terms with it.

 to all! X


----------



## bearbear

*Eli - * So sorry to hear your AF has shown up  it really does suck and every one of us on here knows how it feels!! All i can say is you can't give up, this dream is one definately worth fighting for so you've gotta keep going! Let yourself feel sad for this cycle and then come back fighting for the next one! Sending you big hugs  by the way, i just love boxers, i hope they give you lots of love right now! xx

*Indrabeauty - * I still feel like you shouldn't give up just yet, your AF hasn't fully turned up as yet has it? Until that happens its most definately not game over! I also totally understand how upsetting it to have to be around anyone whose pregnant when going through this fertility lark! Im exactly the same, i only have to see a pregnant lady in the street and it upsets me, i just want to be them so badly and i feel so jealous! We just gotta believe that it will be us one day, our day will come and when it does we will be the best mummies ever!! Sending you big hugs xx 

*Lawmonkey - * Good to hear from you hun, i hope the stimming is going well and those follies are growing nice and big and ready for IUI no 2! Keep us posted, big hugs xx 

*Lucy - * My clinic has given me cyclogest to use after both my IUI's, its not very pleasant but if it helps then i'll do anything! Defo speak to your clinic next time your there!! I hope the next week goes quickly for you and at the end of it you get a BFP!  xx 

Can i just say that i know sometimes this journey can seem very lonely, i've told most of my friends and family but its hard for them to understand what we go through! Thats why this forum and everyone single one of you on it is so important, while we have each other we are not alone, we all know how hard it is to be on this journey and i for one will always be here to support you all as you've all supported me when i've needed you!! WE ARE NOT ALONE, never forget that! Sending big supportive hugs  xx

AFM - Still waiting for my AF to arrive, i feel its fast approaching as i feel a bit lousy, the quicker it gets here the quicker i can hopefully get started! Just really hoping that my follies respond this time, can't help but feel a little nervous after the last time!! I still hadn't heard back from the clinic re the letter i sent them so yesterday i phoned them, i spoke to a nurse who said she'd find out if my letter had been received and ring me back but she never did, grrrr, i'll call again on Monday, i'm not letting this one drop, still feel cheated for my cancelled cycle!

Hope all those whose OTD's are looming get the news they've been waiting for, praying for BFP's for you all   Take care everyone  xx


----------



## cherry1

*Elli* hun, i am sorry..    a walk sounds a great idea. next time hun, next time.

*Indra*    ahh, you really didnt need preggers friend did you.... urghh. hang in there matey are you still spotting??

*Lawmonkey- *what you said resonated with me- i know i have changed- its unavoidable isnt it? i avoided a work collegue who has just fallen pregnant whilst shopping and i know i have offended her ( in fairness she retaliated with oh i didnt recongnise you without make up which was bithcy!!) but even so, this whole journey and all the drugs etc makes you off key to say the least.xxxx

xxx


----------



## indrabeauty

Good evening ladies.... The evil witch   arrived last night. I am gutted as my cycle started early this month. I do however have an irregular cycle so in general it's always been  difficult to know when AF starts. Last month my cycle was 30 and this month 25....booooooo! 

Thank you to all who sent good vibes my way...I really appreciated the support.

This was my first ever try at IUI so I was aware it might not work first time. Me and my DH had always decided that if it didn't work that we would miss the Dec cycle as we are heading off to Goa for Xmas and new year. I can't tell you how much I am looking forward to going away,having some winter sun and most importantly (for me anyway) no added hormones to send me loopy  

The clinic have already given me my clomid for the next round and I will be starting that batch of hormone goodness    near the end of the holiday so i will be ready for round two of IUI when we get back. And of course going by my last reaction to clomid there won't be any  ....hehe. 

I will still be keeping a beady eye on this fantastic sight and I send best wishes,luck,positive vibes to all you lovely inspiring strong women. 

Just remember chin up,smile and when In doubt cuddle your pooch,cat,DH.DP....or anything that makes you happy....and yes eating chocolate does equate to a cuddle  : 

Much love  . X x x x x


----------



## mrsj12

Hi all, 

Indra I feel your pain, but what a fantastic break you have to look forward too.

I got my final iui bfn this morning! Onto ivf for us now, I think I knew already so I'm doing ok, off shopping with a friend today to keep my chin up.  

Best of luck to the rest of you!!! 

How is Alex getting on?? Think you had a similar OTD to me. Fingers crossed.


----------



## cherry1

*Indra & MrsJ12 *ahh, guys,   big hugs, sorry guys. you are both very brave and deserve big fat BFPs next time 
Indra have an amazing time in Goa!! Jammy thing , well deserved. MrsJ12, onwards and upwards.. I'll be joining you for ivf next month if this doesn't work. Lots of love to you both


----------



## bearbear

Morning my fellow strong ladies,

*Indra - * So sorry to hear the evil witch got you but i'm admiring your true grit and positiveness! I think its the only way to be and of course lots of cuddles and chocolate definately eases the blow a little also! At least you do have your lovely holiday to look forward to, i'm very jealous but you deserve a nice break to recharge those batteries and then come back ready to fight another cycle! Enjoy it and take care  xx

*Mrsj - * I was thinking of you as i knew it was nearing your OTD and i'm so sorry to hear it was another BFN  I'm pleased to hear your keeping your chin up though and a bit of retail therapy definately helps a little! I wish you all the luck in the world for your next IVF journey, please don't be a stranger to us here on this forum, i for one would still love to know how your getting on!? Big hugs and lots of love to you   xx

*Alex - * Hey hun, was thinking of you as i know your OTD is nearing, hope your ok? xx


----------



## RedCandle

Hi Ladies! I am having my 3rd IUI this Wednesday, and for some strange reason I am hopeful about it, unlike for my last 2 IUIs and for my failed IVF. There is something different in the air and I don't know what it is that is making me so hopeful! I think I will even go out and buy a little "baby" something or other, even though I always thought this would intensify the BFN and make it more sad somehow - this month I am on a war path and a hell-with-it attitude! After 2 years of ttcing I think I will treat myself to some cute baby boots/hat, if anything because I am sick of buying other people their baby stuff and wondering when its my turn.

My IUI will be natural except for the Ovidrel injection, which will be tonight at midnight. Today my follicle measured 16 but tonight it should be 17 - ish. The last two times I did IUI I triggered at 18, which for me personally is I believe too large and I probably O'd before the wash. 

Plus I have been doing acupuncture for the last 1.5 months. I know that isn't so long, but it REALLY helps things. I used to spot all the time 1-2 days prior to CD 1, and my last cycle it started and ended very cleanly. This month I am Oing a little earlier than usual too. I highly recommend acupuncture! 

Anyway, good luck ladies. Maybe 2013 will bring us something special.


----------



## bearbear

*Hey Redcandle - * There is nothing wrong at all with feeling positive, who knows it may be a sign that this time it'll be 3rd time lucky!! It might also help you to feel less stressed which is definately not a bad thing! I also wanted to say that i've been having acupuncture, i wish i'd started it a lot sooner really, i've only had around 6 sessions so far but i find it very beneficial! Also i've heard many stories of ladies who had been trying unsuccessfully to conceive and then had acupuncture and fell pregnant so i'm really hoping this makes a difference for me!! Surely its got to be worth a try! Wishing you lots of luck for Wednesday, i hope IUI goes smoothly for you and all your dreams come true at the end of the 2ww!   xx


----------



## cherry1

welcome Redcandle. all the best for wednesday..   

Bearbear any sign of the witch yet?   

afm, going chicken oriental mental on 2ww!!  wahhhhhhhhhhh!!  was hateful over the weekend. really moody.  a few cramps and craving salty foods but i know thats the progestorone they give me not anything else. 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Samic1986

Hi Ladies,
So sorry to hear about the BFNs   to you all xx

Indrabeauty - The same happened to me after my first IUI. My cycle has always been around the 30 day mark but was only 25 this time and when I spoke to the clinic they said it was because of the Ovitrelle injection and that it brings it forward about 5 days!

I had my 2nd tracking scan today and have a follie at 21mm so Ovitrelle tonight and then IUI on Wednesday.
 and praying for Christmas miricles xx


----------



## cherry1

samic- lovely sized follie! fingers crossed for IUI and defo BFPs allround for xmas!

does ovitrelle really bring af forward?    i take 3 ovitrelle shots one to bring on ovulation and then others at days 3 and 8 apparentkly to support a pregnancy b( if there)

so i am obsessing of course about symptoms and whether its BFP or Oviltrelle causing them!!! urghgh


----------



## bearbear

*Hi Cherry* - As yet no wicked AF has arrived! I was due over the weekend so still early days, hoping it'll turn up soon as i'm eager to get on with the next cycle! Try to keep sane  if however you continue to remain a bit mental your in very good company!  Sending positive vibes your way  xx


----------



## TTC-Tania

Hey all, have been absent from this site for a while.... 

AF just arrived today and missed all the 2ww buddies.

Good Luck to all stimming and 2ww'ers!! 

Hope you all get some good positive results by Christmas.. Hugs!!!


----------



## Calluna

Hi ladies,

Not been on for a while - busy with work and trying to keep my mind from obsessing over babies!

Bear - I'm doing ok - thanks for asking. Hope AF doesn't keep you waiting too much longer!  

Sorry to hear about all the BFNs   Good luck with the IVF MrsJ   We desperately need some BFPs on this thread ladies!  

My AF was also brought forward 2-3 days by triggering with ovitrelle, which worried me a bit so I'm going to ask my clinic about it this time. It makes you produce progesterone and it's a fall in progesterone that triggers AF so I guess when it wears off it could cause AF to start, but taking another ovitrelle shot would keep you producing more progesterone so I would imagine having one on day 8 would make AF late if it does come. I know how you feel Cherry - I had really sore boobs on the 2ww last time I had the ovitrelle - it does minimic early pregnancy symptoms so there's no way to tell whether they're genuine symptoms or not! - hope it's the real thing!    

Good luck for Wednesday Red Candle and Samic


----------



## cherry1

thanks Calluna    yeah i hate taking it, your body tells you that you are preggers and of course an early pee on a stick is out of the question cos would just show the HCG from Ovitrelle!   

where are you at hun? xxx


----------



## mochasquared

Hello all,

Good luck for Wednesday for those having insemination. Sorry to hear about the BFNs. Bear I hope your Af shows up soon. I owe some replies and trying to think back what they were without looking back, apols if I leave the person's name out who asked.

I do IUI with dh's sperm, his problem is that the muscle of his bladder does not contract properly when he ejaculates (due to underlying condition) and his sperm ends up in his bladder instead of inside me. He does ejaculate a small volume and what there is is good quality (concentration/motility) so it is enough to get a good sample for IUI. In theory there is a remote chance we could conceive naturally, in practice it hasn't happened. Although there could be other factors at play (like immune as well) which have not been identified yet. We did have a child naturally over 7 years ago - whether that was just very lucky or a miracle, or just that his condition was better then (it is deterioration of the nerves to the bladder muscle over time) we will never know. He also had 2 children from a previous marriage, which is why IUI is meant to be a very good option for us. They haven't been able to identify anything specifically wrong with me, my ovarian reserve is a little low, but that means I can't hang around too long having IUI if I want to move on to IVF eventually. I have very regular periods so I am doing natural IUI, I only have the trigger to help with timing insemination.

Someone was asking if everyone takes pessaries or injections after - I don't, I think they are meant to help with the uterus lining, mine could be seen to get nice and thick naturally, which is why I think the pessaries have not been mentioned to me.

Someone else asked about holiday closures. My clinic says that their lab closes for 14 days, between the 21st Dec and 7th Jan. They said it is for lab maintenance not holidays (ha ha), so although they could do scans they can't do anything which requires the lab i.e. the preparation of dh's specimen.

Sorry I have saved everything up to write all at once, and apols I have left names of posters out ...... but I have been in a weird place. So my AF has not turned up yet, and after the miscarriage I was being monitored to make sure my HCG went down to 0 again. Weeeelll it went down as far as 4, then last week it jumped to 13. Then to 125. In a nutshell, either I have conceived naturally, or I have a molar pregnancy and some left over cells have become active again and will have to be removed with a D&C.  I am doing another HCG test tomorrow, and am booked for a scan on Thursday. I don't know whether I am coming or going. 'tis almost as bad as a 2ww (but not quite). Sorry if this is a bit off-topic, but my mc came after the IUI and this seems like my natural home on this forum. I will let you know how it goes. Doesn't look like I will be having another IUI in Dec, at any rate.

*Alex*, hope you are ok.


----------



## Calluna

Cherry - I'm going for a scan tomorrow (CD12) to see where my follicle is up to and will probably trigger tomorrow or Wednesday for IUI Thursday or Friday. Last time at this stage I had a follicle at 15 point something and one at 13 point something and they said to come back for another scan a couple of days later but then I surged naturally the following morning, so I'm hoping to get a bigger follicle before I surge this time. Hope you're managing to hang in there - the 11th must seem like so far away at this point! xx

Mochasquared - of course you don't need to apologise for talking about whatever you like with us! Really sorry to hear your HCG levels are playing tricks on you! I hope it is a natural BFP but either way I hope it's resolved quickly so you can move forward


----------



## bearbear

*mochasquared - * Sorry to hear your still having problems after the heartache of your mc! I hope the scan on Thursday goes ok and there is nothing to much to worry about, you've already been through enough! You have no need to say sorry whatsoever, we are all here for you and this is your home and we are your fertility family so i would be upset if you didn't post on here!! Take care hun, big hugs  xx

*Calluna - * Good luck for your scan tomorrow, i really hope those follies have got nice and big and ready for IUI! Let us know how you got on!   xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi Ladies, quick update from me.  Had my 8 day scan and there are two follies at 10mm on my right side. Lots of other littles ones on right and left. Next scan Wednesday at 3.30 x


----------



## alex84

Arghhhh I'm so sick, so OTD was yesterday woke up and nothing thought theres no point testing i'm sure it will arrive at some point, now i'm sat with no AF and to scared to test. I keep having cramps on and off and i'm really wet (creamy discharge all day) so been to toilet so many times thinking it has arrived and it hasn't. 
I don;tknow what to do think ill wait a couple of days.

MRS J - sorry it was another BFN but hopefully will only take one IVF


----------



## Lawmonkey

Hi everyone

Never came on over the weekend as loaded with the cold  There have been so many posts!

*Cherry: * The false pg symptoms totally mess with ur head, u don't know if ur coming or going! I can't believe how much I've changed I'm the last 4 odd years. Some good ways I am a lot more mature! But on the other hand I have lost a lot of confidence and wen on the meds I am up and down lol! Ah well will all be worth it in the end!

*Indra: * sorry to hear the witch got u  Have a lovely Christmas and enjoy ur trip to Goa, hopefully u will be nice and relaxed to start over in the new year.

*MrsJ:* Sorry to hear about ur bfn  Good luck on ur ivf journey.

*Red candle:* I love ur positivity! I'm feeling positive this time too fingers crossed! Ur quite right with the baby stuff. I've got a wee box of stuff that I keep in my wardrobe just the odd wee booties etc. Also taught myself to knit and have made a hat, cardi and booties for trip home from hosp! I know it's totally premature but it keeps me dreaming and I know that one day I will get to use the things I've collected!

*Samic:* that is one big follie! Good luck on Wed.

*Mochasquared:* sorry to hear ur still having a stressful time.  everything goes ok at ur nxt appointment. U defo deserve it after all uve been through 

*Ultrafirebug:* Hope those follies get growing for Wed good luck!

*Alex84:* Sid u not test yest? I hope the discharge is a good sign. The test is so final, so maybe a good idea to wait a couple of days then if af not here give it a go. I sometimes find if I do a test af comes the day after its almost as if its psychological!

Afm had my scan 2day and had one follie at 11 and one at 10. Much quicker than last time. Back on Thurs so hoping they have grown. Last cycle I went on sat to be told they were nearly there so to trigger on the sun for iui on Tues. I'm convinced I ovulated day after iui by the ovary and leg pain I had. Also wen I went they were running late so delayed by 1.5hrs then was in and out no time to lie down. I no this is not needed but would have been a better experience was all a bit wham bam and was upsetting enough! I'm worried I'm 'ready' on sat again  really want things to be more definate this time!! Rant over lol!

Hope I haven't missed anyone out!  and lots of luck to all x


----------



## alex84

Lawnmonkey - I haven't tested, i'm too scared, keep thinking AF is coming because i get some cramps, i don't know what to do like you said a test makes it so final. You make sure you take the whole day your next IUI


----------



## Lawmonkey

Thanks Alex I defo will just trying to think of wot to say such a chicken! Last iui I wanted to test but was scared incase it was a bfn. Eventually did it. It's just so hard coz the cramps could be a sign of either! Can't believe uve managed not to test esp as uve passed otd!  I will keep my fingers crossed for u. This is all so hard I really hope we get some good news on here soon! x


----------



## janey751975

Hey everyone,

Just been catching up after a week or two away!

So sorry to hear of BFN's but we could still have some good news before Xmas so keep positive!  

*Lawmonkey* what day of your cycle are you on?

AFM - Needing some support today please friends, I went for CD12 scan yesterday (on my birthday aswell!) and despite the last three times responding well to the Menopur (produced 1 really good follicle each time) this time, nothing at all. Well except for a 11 one but it looks like it's outside of the ovary so may be a cyst?....... They are going to persevere and have kept me on Menopur for the next few days to see if anything changes by Friday but I am not holding out much hope. Has this happened to anyone else?

x


----------



## Calluna

Janey - so sorry your follies aren't behaving themselves   I don't really have any experience with cysts I'm afraid so can't really offer anything on that, except to say that it sounds like they weren't too sure so maybe that folly will turn out to be ok. It must be really difficult to tell exactly what's going on in there from the image you get on the screen so maybe they were just viewing it from a funny angle or something?? Also, I know people have reported having follies appear from nowhere and grow rapidly so there's always a chance another one could show up by Friday - they wouldn't keep going with the cycle if they didn't think there was a reasonable chance so fingers crossed things will look very different on Friday   I guess you didn't have a great birthday then but hope it wasn't all bad! x


----------



## cherry1

hey Janey 
sorry hun, the added stress isnt needed is it.. bearbear on here had the a wee problem last month too and my first iui my follies slowed right down for no reason....

keep us posted hun, stay positive xxxx


----------



## bearbear

*Ultrafirebug - * Sounds like everything is going to plan and your on course for IUI, wishing you every luck in the world! xx  

*Alex - * Its good to hear from you hun, been a bit worried about you as you've been quiet!! I was exactly the same, especially with my first IUI, i didn't want the dream to end and really didn't want to know the result but in the end the suspense was killing me and i did it! If you can hang on a few days then i suppose there is no problem with that, eventually though you will have to test and i'm praying  its a BFP for you, the fact your AF still isn't here has to be a good sign so hang in there girl and wishing you all the luck in the world for when you do test, make sure you let us know!!   xx

*Lawmonkey - * You can rant away whenever you want  its better out than in i say! Getting the timing right is so hard and i always worry that its done too early, too late! I suppose we just have to put our trust in our clinics and hope they know what they are doing! Fingers crossed all will go to plan for you though and IUI will be done at the right time for you!! Sending positive vibes   xx

*Janey - * I can totally relate to your situation! The exact same thing happened to me last cycle! My previous 2 IUI's my follies responded fine and all went ahead as planned!! Last month however it all went a bit tits up! I was on 75iu of menopur daily and when i went for my first scan after 6 days i had 1 follie in each ovary, one at around 9mm and the other around 8mm! They decided to increase my menopur to 150iu daily and i was told to go back 4 days later for a scan to see how they were doing! They informed me that there was a chance my cycle could get cancelled if they still hadn't grown but also informed me that many ladies have this and their follies grow more and that sometimes they just don't, apparently it just happens this way sometimes, every cycle is different!! Anyway i went back 4 days later and unfortunately for me my follies still hadn't grown so my cycle was cancelled and i was pretty gutted! It took a couple of days of feeling sorry for myself and then i just thought oh well, nothing i can do so just gotta wait for AF to arrive so i can go again! Thats where i'm at now, my AF was due 3 days ago but its late but as soon as it arrives i'll start again! Bit nervous that my follies will misbehave again but the clinic told me they will start me on 150iu of menopur from the start so hopefully that'll do the trick! My sister works in a hospital and she spoke to a midwife on my behalf and told her what had happened and she said sometimes your body just needs a rest! I'm really hoping for you that when you go for your scan on Friday everything is ok and that your follies have responded and there is no cyst! If its bad news though please feel free to message me as i will know exactly how your feeling!! Positive vibes to you and Good luck   xx

Sending out positive vibes  for everyone at whatever stage of this journey and really praying  to see some BFP's on here in time for crimbo!! xx


----------



## cherry1

*bearbear *naughty af, when is she coming eh??  ah you'll be back on the horse before you know it.... 

*Alex*- any news hun?? c'mon that BFP!!! xxxxx 

*Mochasquared* did you do the next HCG test hun? any further news?  

afm, going slowly insane. have symptoms but know they are caused by the Ovitrelle shot i had on sat... bloating, intermittent cramps, constipation (TMI sorreee!) moody ,(make that reallllly moody), sore baps, slight nausea and a huge hunger for hulahoops. or anything salty. and a cold core and a sinus infection. MEH


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Cherry - * I shall send the insane police round to your house right away  hehe, they will lock you up in a padded cell for the duration of the 2ww to keep you safe hehe  As for where my AF is, grrrr, its a little late but thats not unusual for me, i think its approaching as i'm having the odd twinge and then i'm back on that horse and riding off into the sunset  hopefully to find my BFP! Oh g-d i think i've flipped already!! Wishing you better hun, big hugs xx


----------



## cherry1

thanks bearbear    xxx


----------



## janey751975

Thanks *BearBear* it's just relaly frustrating isn't it! When you want something to have worked so much it's a long way to fall and I was so convinced that I had one on each side as both sides felt, well heavy really. Never mind hey? I can't believe the witch is making you wait, it's bloody typical isn't it.... hoping it'll all happen for you soon. I really appreciate the offer of a shoulder thanks hun. xx


----------



## bearbear

No problem at all *Janey,* I know exactly how frustrating it is, not to mention the wasted money on all the drugs!! I was really quite upset but at the end of the day there is absolutely nothing you can do, our follies are just misbehaving tut tut! Hopefully it won't be game over for you this time and on Friday you'll get some good news!  Yup the witch is certainly being cruel at the moment but fingers crossed it'll be here soon! Let me know how you get on after your scan on Friday!? Take care, big hugs  xx


----------



## alex84

so i went to to tonight to get so.e mascara and was reading comments and bear when you said you couldn't wai. i bought a cheap boots pregnancy test. i still can't believe the results! its early days so i dent want to get my hopes up and i still keep getting g cramps and feeling really wet! but for now its im


----------



## mochasquared

*Woop woop * Alex that would be so wonderful. How many tests did you buy, and when are you checking again?  Did you remember to get your mascara?

*Bearbear*, typical innit that AF doesn't arrive when you want it to?

As for me, the result of the HCG shows it still rising, according to online calculators the rate of rise is similar to early pg, but there is so much variation, who knows? And I haven't managed to find out what the rate of rising would be for anyone with molar pregnancy, for all I know it might be the same rate - so it is good news in that it has risen it could still be a pregnancy, but I guess equally it could be a molar? I will try to update after the scan on Thursday, assuming it is conclusive. Only one more day of worry to get through. At least the lovely GP did the form for me so I didn't have to drive all the way to the hospital and had the blood taken at my local one.


----------



## alex84

i only got 2! will test again in the morning g and everyday until hospital confirms it! 
what's molar!?
yep remembered my mascara! 
what's happening with you?


----------



## Lawmonkey

Alex so pleased u got ur bfp!!!!!!   Wishing u a happy and healthy 9months!! Bet u never thought ud c that! 

Bearbear: hope the witch comes soon, never own time when u want it! It's enough to drive u  

Janey:   Sorry to hear u didn't get the best news at scan will keep my fingers crossed that ur wee follies get growing b4 ur next one. Sorry no experience yet of a cyst . I don't have a clue lol! I'm completely medicated on buserlin and menopur. Does it start from first injection? If so I'm only day 8. 

Cherry: I have complete sympathy for u it totally sucks! It's hard to stay level headed with all the things ur body does during 2ww! 

Mochasquared: sorry to hear things r still so confusing   The only thing I heard about molar pregnancy was that hog levels were much higher than with normal pregnancy. I suppose only time will tell, will keep u in my  

Hope everyone else is getting on ok! X


----------



## Trin Trin

Congratulations Alex!!! That's just fantastic news I'm wishing you a healthy 9 months.....it's about time I hear some positive news on here

I'm hoping everyone is doing okay and let's hope we hear some more good news in the up and coming weeks xx


----------



## chezzajones

Hi Ladies, I've been popping in and out of this thread for the past few days to read up on how everyone's getting along and I just wanted to congratulate *Alex* on your  - what an amazing early Christmas present!. Hopefully lots more baby dust will fall upon us all in the run upto Crimbo .

*Cherry1* How are you? have you refrained from taking an early test?. I'm going to do one on the 8th rather than waiting for the 12th - I can't cope wiht 18 days!.

Can I ask those who have tested positive whether they still felt like the dreaded  was about to rear her ugly head? and if you still had the same "cravings" as you would in the run upto to it?. I'm so confused with the way my body has reacted to this treatment - I am slowly going  xx


----------



## mochasquared

Alex in my case the molar would be some tissues from the pregnancy that I miscarried and that has stayed in my uterus.  It could reactivate and start producing HCG again, looking like a pregnancy, but in fact it is not a good pregnancy, just the old tissue (e.g. from what would have formed the placenta).  But my rising HCG could also be due to a naturally conceived pregnancy, so we have to try and tell between the two.  Which is very difficult as they both just produce HCG, either could show up on the scan (or not).  Molars are often diagnosed by checking the tissue from a D&C, but I did not have one of those after my miscarriage.  Sorry I don't want to go on about things that can happen with pregnancy to a whole bunch of people trying to get pregnant! I had heard of molar but had never bothered to know what it is.  I might just be pregnant - I'll find out tomorrow I hope - would be quite ironic given 4 years of TTC.  But they do say you are more fertile after mc, and somewhere I read about the cervix staying more open, which would definitely help us given my dh's condition.  I just wanted to pop in and say why I haven't been posting much and have not had a next IUI (def. not having one in Dec either way) and to say I am still reading and willing everyone else some good news.  I'll try and answer any Q's like when people ask 'is everyone having/not having X' as it is always really useful to hear of others in your situation.


----------



## bearbear

OMG OMG OMG *Alex* i'm so over the moon happy for you and your amazing  can you tell i'm excited  I bet you just couldn't believe it when you saw the test? Oooooo i wonder if the acupuncture helped at all!? I've heard such good things about it and i'm so pleased i'm having it as well as it gives me hope! Now thats what i call the best christmas present ever! Has it sunk in yet? Make sure you take care girlie and enjoy the next 9 months, please don't be a stranger on here, we've been together on this journey since the beginning i would love to know how your getting on hun!! Oh you've made my day and given us all hope!! Big gentle hugs  xx

*Mochasquared - * You really are going through it hun but i'm truly praying  that maybe you are actually pregnant and there could still be a positive outcome for you! Your right, they do say that you are at your most fertile after a MC so it could well be the case! Good luck with the scan tomorrow, make sure you let us know how you get on!   xx

AFM - i'm still waiting for the dreaded AF to arrive  starting to annoy me now, just want it here so i can get started before it gets too close to Crimbo! Last night and this morning i have been feeling like its imminent but so far it hasn't arrived! I got an email last night from the clinic, basically they sympathised with me re my cancelled cycle but went on to explain that it is procedure that a cancelled cycle is counted as a try! They then said that HOWEVER she will discuss my case with the management and she'll get back to me within 8 working days! So guys its not over yet and maybe just maybe they will help me out in some way to pay for my next IUI! Will let you know!

Hope my fellow strong ladies are all doing ok, whether your on the 2ww, stimming or in the waiting room like me!! Lets keep those positive vibes going  and i hope to see some more BFP's on here very very soon! Big hugs  xx


----------



## cherry1

Mocha- love this is horrible for you, massive hugs ( sorry typing without smileys so cant put symbols in) when will you know hun?
Chezza! My 2ww buddy, I am also going slowly insane! Symptoms to date are: cramps, terrible wind (TMI sorree) boobs sore and mood swings, more peeing than normal, craving bad foods and particularly salty crisps.. I attribute this to the Ovitrelle they make me take though Today I feel like I am getting af&#8230; the cramps have subsided but lower belly pain like before AF ~sadface. so.. you'll be testing on Sunday?? I will admit I was thinking of testing then too!. last time I got AF on day 15 which would be saturday this time&#8230;.so Sunday would be the first possible time&#8230;
Alex- yippee!! So so pleased and so nice to see a BFP hun. Gives us all hope!
Love to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## chezzajones

Hey *Cherry1* really feel for you . Your symptoms sound exactly the same as mine including the salty crisp craving - I had a packet at 10.30 this morning (how bad is that?!!!). Let's hope this is a sign and we get those BFPs in time for Christmas. Keeping everything crossed for you lovey . I'm testing Saturday which is my Birthday - I'll either be crying into my cake or eating 2 slices!. Keep me posted if you do decide to test on Sunday  xx


----------



## cherry1

Chezza,. sorry yes the 8th is sat isn't it!  happy birthday hun    i will keep you posted and will of course be thinking of you!  are you taking progestrone in any form?

x


----------



## chezzajones

thanks *cherry1* and me you . Yeah I'm on cyclogest pessaries once a day - horrible little things they are!. I've ready they can speed up or delay you AF which is very annoying  . I'm as regular as clock work so now worried that these period type pains are the real deal and that I won't make it to the 12th  xx


----------



## cherry1

CHEZZA- i know hun, i am going mad too not knowing if drugs are causing af paisj. was convinced earleir AF was coming.  not i just dont know.  ah well lets both hang in there as long as we can!!


----------



## Xenastia

I am waiting for unmedicated IUI. I started my period on December the 2nd and rang my Dr, he asked me to book a pelvic scan to check for cysts on my ovaries, once he got the results he rang me to say i should ring him when I ovulate, I start my ovulation tests on December the 12th, once i ovulate i shall be getting IUI done. I would love to be in contact with others going through this!


----------



## bearbear

Well then you've definately come to the right place *Xenastia,* this forum is full of amazing ladies all going on the same journey and we are all here to support each other! I don't know where i'd be without it to be honest!! Good luck with your IUI, i do a medicated cycle but any questions ask away! xx


----------



## Xenastia

Thanks bearbear! I am nervous as i am going abroad for the IUI as it is too expensive over here. It will be my first attempt so not sure what to expect


----------



## bearbear

I don't blame you for going abroad for treatment, to be honest i'd also do it but as mine is a medicated cycle which means i have regular scans to see how my follicles are growing i'm not sure how that would work! i know there a few girls on this forum that do go abroad that might be able to help you a little more with that! The IUI itself is a very quick process, it can be a little uncomfortable when they insert the speculum but i found deep breathing helps! Once its done normally they will let you lie down for around 15mins and then thats it, off you go and then its the dreaded 2 week wait before you test! Its quite a roller-coaster of ride but one of which i'm sure will be worth it in the end!   xx


----------



## Xenastia

Thanks for replying   will be visiting this site a lot! Its great talking to people that are going through the same situation! Hope all goes well for you!


----------



## bearbear

This site will become your second home like it is mine   it such a wonderful place to come for help, support or just to have a rant! Good luck with your journey and keep us posted!


----------



## Calluna

Alex that's brilliant news!! I knew those super counts couldn't be in vain! Congratulations and hope the next 9 months go very smoothly  

AFM, I had a scan yesterday (CD12) and my follicle was just over 17. I wanted to trigger last night but they insisted that it wasn't big enough to trigger yet so I should go back for a scan today. I told them that my follicles never seem to get that big before I surge (biggest so far has been just over 1 and that I knew I would surge this morning but they just kept repeating their protocol. So I waited and indeed my surge has started this morning. I'm going for the IUI tomorrow at 4.30pm - that's the latest they could do and will still be about 6 hours before I ovulate but it's the closest I could get it because the earliest they could do on Friday was noon and I didn't want to leave it that long again. This will be the latest we've had an IUI on the day of ovulation as the others have mostly been around 11am so at least we're getting closer!

Welcome Xenastia and good luck!


----------



## Xenastia

thanks calluna! good luck to you too


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi ladies, well back from my scan and not sure how to feel.  I have 2 follies on my right and 3 on my left. They are still small (about 10.5mms) so next scan will be on Friday. If I get over 3 large ones they will abandon the cycle.  I might ask if they could do IVF if there is more than 3 as I really don't want to loose them. As they are slow growing it wont be until mid next week before IUI/IVF x


----------



## mochasquared

*Ultra* hope your follies grow at the right numbers so you can go ahead.

*Calluna* hope the different timing works out for you. How frustrating that the clinic don't seem to have completely listened (you'll get me on my favourite soap box again) and that they had so few slots for you to choose from.

*Xenastia* - I don't do complete natural cycle as my follies are monitored with scanning, and I also use a trigger to help time the ovulation. But other than that I am not using medication and relying on my body to do its thing. Welcome to the forum. There is beginner's guide (or something like that) that is stickied as the first thread in this forum, it goes through all the different options and processes - you might find that helpful.


----------



## alex84

ah girls thanks for the congratulations. not getting too excited yet after the chemical pregnancy last time. i keep getting cramps abduction going to the loo. im gonna have to relax at some point. 
going for acupunture tomorrow see of that helps then in London  this weekend with 16 teenage girls for the weekend!
phoned the hospital today and she said i didn't have to go in a positive is positive and my first scan is 19th December (my birthday) plea little bean stay put xx
hope everyone one is ok abduction staying positive xx


----------



## bearbear

Morning all,

*Calluna - * Good luck for IUI today, i hope all goes smoothly and the better timing plays a part in you getting a BFP!! Keeping everything crossed for you!!   xx

*Ultrafirebug - * I hope your scan tomorrow goes ok and you get the go ahead for IUI, if not i hope they accept you for IVF if thats what you decide, either way i wish you lots of luck   xx

AFM - Well i'm still waiting for my AF to arrive, i won't lie, i am starting to wonder where on earth it is now! I'm 4/5 days late! I must say this morning i've had some slight period pain and i am rather bloated so hoping its on its way, if it doesn't arrive soon i'm tempted to do a test, it would be a miricle if it was BFP but i very much doubt it, i think its just playing games with me! Grrrrrrrrrrrr

Hope everyone is wrapped up warm and doing ok, sending positive vibes   xx


----------



## janey751975

*BearBear* I can't believe AF is still not here you must be getting a tad frustrated now!! I hope she comes along soon for you...

AFM - back in for scan tomorrow to see if anything has changed since Monday but I am not holding out much hope.  I just wanted to ask if anyone had experience any shooting pains just after injection? I am on 150 of menopur every other day. I think this cycle I have had more injections then usual. As soon as I did my injection last night I had a really severe shooting pain in my left side where I had injected. It was odd, nothing I had felt before?

Good luck to everyone who waiting on scans or on 2ww. I really hope we all get some great news for Xmas. xx


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Janey *, yup i'm very frustrated to be honest, everytime i go to the loo i'm hoping its started but so far nothing! Today i do have a slight bit of period pain but so far no AF 

Last month they increased my menopur to 150iu daily and i do remember having the odd funny pain so i'm sure its nothing to worry about hun! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow, i hope you get good news at your scan, its not over yet so try to keep positive ! Let me know how you get on? xx


----------



## Calluna

Thanks Bear - must be so annoying that AF hasn't turned up yet - sounds like it can't be far away now though (well unless you're pregnant anyway!) so you should still have time to try for the ultimate xmas present!  

Janey and Ultrafirebug - I hope you get good news at your scans tomorrow   

Thanks Mochasquared - I hope it's good news for you today - let us know how you get on  

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## cherry1

*Ultrafirebug *will your clinic offer a cyst aspiration? i over stimulated and had 3 large follies, ( i think 17-18mm plus) another 4 over 12mm which looked likely to go full term and 6 other small ones. so on IUI day they "popped" some and left me with 3 good ones... that way cycle not cancelled....


----------



## bearbear

Wow thats amazing *Chezza* congratulations, i'm so happy for you, thats just what we all needed to hear, some good, positive news!!  What an amazing christmas pressie!! Try and calm down now, go and make a nice cup of tea!!  I really hope some of this good luck we're having a the min rubs off on the rest of us  YAY! xx


----------



## lucy3423

Hey chezza, Congrats !!!!!!!! Wow thats amazing news. Bet you cant wait to tell you dp, That gives us all some hope! First iui too, Thats brilliant. x x x

Bear- Hope your AF comes soon( or not if theres something going on in there ) ... x

Alex- Congrats also!, So good to hear some positive stories on here, Its about time ..  . x

Janey- Havent has shooting pains after injections before so sorry cant advise, Im sure if its just a one off then it should be ok. Hope your scan tomorrow goes well.

Ultrafirebug- Hope your follies continue to grow well, and it would be good to have the option of going on to IVF if you do have too many follies. x

Calunna- How did iui go today? Hope all went well..? x

AFM- Been feeling very upset today because Ive tested 3days early using a first response ( up to 6days early) pregnancy test, and it was a BFN! Pretty sure its right , as its only 3days from my OTD date and it says you can test up to 6days early. I really thought this round would be different, due to my dp having a higher count and the timing been different etc, but i guess it wasnt meant to be?!? Absolutely gutted , I think i'll have to wait till after xmas now before i can start again due to the lab closing for maintence over the xmas period.x x x


----------



## bearbear

Awww sorry to hear that *Lucy*, it really does suck doesn't it! Sending you big hugs  Take a little comfort and hope in the good news we've had on here over the last few days!! IUI does work so don't give up, we have no choice but to keep going and i'm sure eventually our dreams will come true!! AFM - Still no AF but this afternoon i've had slight AF pain so i'm sure its approaching!! Hopefully if it gets here soon i'll get another try in before christmas! Take care and chin up  xx


----------



## lucy3423

Thanks bear, Hopefully it's on its way then and you'll get a cycle in before xmas . Fingers crossed its 3rd time lucky for us both . x x x


----------



## bearbear

I'm pretty sure *Chezza* that he'll be so over the moon that he'll be fine that you did it without him!! Alternatively you could wait til he comes in, tell him your gonna do a test, go in the loo, do a pretend wee then come out all shocked and stunned with the positive result, happy days  ooooooooo how bad am i hehe! xx


----------



## Trin Trin

Evening ladies!!! Wow it's all happening here at the moment...I take a few weeks out and we have 2 BFP!!!!!! Woohoo!!

Congrats again Alex and Chezza!! Wow another first timer you lucky lady

Bear - I cannot believe the nasty AF still hasn't arrived!! What on earth is going on?? When you don't want it to show it does and when you do it doesn't!!! Well it better hurry up so your new years or belated Xmas gift can arrive!! Must be so damn frustrating!! Well I help it comes SOON!

Mochasquared - I'm really feeling for you, I hope you know either way very soon what's happening with your hcg still rising. When I miscarried last year even after a D&C I was still testing positive almost 7 weeks after. It was horrible testing seeing the result knowing my baby had gone. Well I hope it's what we all hope and perhaps a natural pregnancy!!

Lucy - Sorry to hear your news. You never know though as you did test early. All we go through, then getting a bfn is soul destroying:-( Have faith though as we know it does work, some of us just take a bit longer!

Cherry1 - Not long to go until your OTD......fingers crossed

Xenastis - Welcome to the forum, you're amongst a great bunch of supporting ladies. Positive vibes for your journey ahead!

Ultrabug - re the smaller follicles don't lose hope. I once had a weird cycle where they just wasn't growing......well that cycle was my last BFP albeit I sadly miscarried.

Calluna - I hope today went well and I just hope and pray that this month will be the ONE that gives you the much awaited BFP!!

I hope I haven't missed anybody out!!

AFM - After deep thought, googling, feeling confused not knowing what to do, I decided to a NATURAL IUI with my last sibling vial!! Crazy, maybe but the stats/success rates  at the LWC for my age bracket is slightly higher with a natural cycle. I conceivedon a natural cycle with my daughter after doing 4 medicated cycles and it was a December cycle too so perhaps my December eggs are my lucky ones

After obsessive checking and testing for my surge which was yesterday, I had my IUI today and missed CALLUNA by probably 30 mins. So I am now officially in the dreaded 2ww. OTD in 14 days time falls on my birthday......which will be the best present ever or my worst birthday ever!! Well I plan to remain sane by indulging myself and keeping busy with Xmas and Xmas parties etc.

Well I've gone on enough...guess that's what happens when you don't post for a while.

Hugs to all and let's have some more BFP for 2012 xx



AFM


----------



## mrsj12

I just popped in to see how u were all getting on 2 x BFP's congrats Alex and Chezzajones!!! So pleased iui worked for you. Happy and healthy 9 months to you both. X

Called clinic today to get ivf referral underway, new part of the journey for us.


----------



## cherry1

Chezza-     you must be shocked and delighted! does dp know yet? 

Lucy- sorry hun   its rough, i know   get drunk and greive a little.
trintrin and calluna- the 2ww begins!! sending loads of   calluna massive    that the natural way is gonna hit the jackpot xxx

afm- day 13. still af pains but no af   please god let this be my time


----------



## mochasquared

Roll on the BFPs     

Just a quickie as I need to go to bed - the result of the scan wasn't very conclusive.......she said she saw something that could be a pregnancy sac - she wasn't very definitive and I don't know if she just didn't want to get my hopes up too much, or that's just the nature of what you can see at this stage using scans, or there is something that could've been a pregnancy but is going to be another dud one...........but she couldn't see anything that she could identify as bad or shouldn't be there either.

Took another HCG today (no result yet) - she didn't really give me a plan beyond waiting for this result.  Could not hang around and ask more questions as my dh really did need to get back to work.  Of course am now thinking of lots of questions I wanted to ask her.  Their emphasis is all on 'here's how to spot if something is wrong and what to do about it' so the way they go about it is: lets do this HCG to make sure we spot anything going wrong asap - then if this HCG doesn't tell us something is wrong, we think what next'  Which is a disheartening way to go about it, but I suppose being cautious is the sensible approach.


----------



## bearbear

Yup keep those BFP's coming girlies!!  

*Trintrin - * Its been busy on here while you've been away hasn't it  At long last we've had some good news on here which was just what we all needed!! I'm pleased you made your decision and that IUI all went well, now the dreaded 2ww but you'll be fine if you keep busy and don't go near google as we all knows it sends you loopy  I truly hope that you get the BFP you so deserve hun, i'm keeping everything crossed for you and sending you positive vibes   xx

*Cherry1 - * Sending you lots of luck and positive vibes, another BFP on here would be amazing!   xx

*Mrsj - * So pleased you popped by, please don't be a stranger on here, i'd love to hear your news on your IVF journey! Take care hun, big hugs  xx

*Mochasquared - * Wow that was quite a lot for you to take in!! So let me get this right, there is a chance that you could be pregnant? When will you get the results of the HCG? I bet your head is all over the place right now!? I suppose at least there wasn't anything obviously bad that they could see! I hope your hanging in there hun and its not all stressing you out too much!! Please keep us posted! Thinking of you, big hugs  xx

AFM - I'm starting to get a little worried now, all day yesterday i had period pains but still no AF! I thought i'd maybe wake up to it this morning but still nothing and i still have period pain! WHERE ON EARTH IS IT!!  Is it possible for meds to mess with you cycle? remember i've not been on any for over 2 weeks now! I think i'll give it til this afternoon and then maybe phone the clinic for advice, what do you lot think? Very frustrated now..........................


----------



## cherry1

awww, *bear bear * where is witch??  urghghghghghghh. typical isn't it, the more you want it to come, the more it doesn't. It will come hun, the drugs probably have played a bit of havoc with your bod.it will definitely settle down...

*Mocha * you must be mega confused, any news yet hun? xxxx

AFM- day 14. af pains but no af   please god. tomorrow would be the day i got af last time on failed cycle (day 15) please dont come witch!!!

love to all xxxxxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Cherry - good luck!

AFM - had another scan and I now have 2 lead follicles on the left. There are others there but not growing as well as these two. Start ovulation testing tomorrow morning and hopefully IUI will be Tues or Wed x


----------



## mochasquared

Sounding good *ultra*. 
Hang on in there *Cherry*.
*Bear*, can we start the 'bring on AF' police and send them round to yours? 

I'm still no clearer - my HCG has gone up. I'm still scared to answer with a straightforward 'yes I could be pregnant', just too scared and very aware so far the evidence could support either outcome, we/science just can't distinguish. Another scan for me on Tue, from what I have investigated I can't see that they will be able to tell any more from the scan with a gap from Thurs (my last scan) and Tue. Maybe there will be a difference of mm in the sac size that the sonographer nurse thinks she measured - I did not know to ask about size on Thu so I will ask about what size it was and what size it measures on Tue - assuming they find it again. Apparently it should be growing 1mm every day. I think their emphasis is still very much to keep me well monitored so they quickly pick up any definite signs of anything wrong, and don't let me come to any hypothetical harm. I can understand that but it is very frustrating (on top of the uncertainty of whether I might be pg and knowing I may have to wait weeks to know if it is a viable pg). The nurse I spoke to today to give me the HCG level and tell me what the next step was gave me the whole list of things to call them immediately on should they happen. The exact same list I was given by the nurse doing the scanning the previous day. Did she seriously think I would have forgotten?? And throughout it all apart from the stress I feel completely fine.


----------



## Calluna

Chezza - congratulations! - great to see another BFP on here!  

Mochasquared - all this uncertainty must be just awful   I so hope it turns out to be great news  

Ultra - that's great that your follies are back on track!  

Cherry - not long now! Everything crossed for you!  

Bear - I guess if your follies went on strike for this month then it's bound to hold things up a little but it sounds like it really can't be far away now if you keep getting AF pains  

Janey - how did your scan go? Hope this cycle isn't a bust  

Thanks Trin - please please please let this be our month!!


----------



## cherry1

hey ladies just tested, day 16 and got   whahhhhh!! this has to be real right? they said wait til day 18 but i'm only a teeny bit early!!!!!


----------



## alex84

Ahhh thats fab new Cherry! im so happy for you. since i found out on tuesday ive tested everyday just to make sure........ lol


----------



## cherry1

Alex LOL!!!  i will be doing the same.. my clinic said don't test til day 18 due to the ovitrelle but its been 8 days since last ovitrelle shot so i am quietly optimistic... please stick little bean!!!!!


how many weeks re you now? xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey cherry1  big congrats  as 2 day no different  bet your chuffed to bit.

Becky7 xx


----------



## alex84

5 weeks today! the next 10 days are going to be so hard! have my first scan on my birthday next Wednesday!
and tbh i think ill test every day until then lol


----------



## lucy3423

Congrats Cherry!!! Wow another BFP! All these BFP's are so refreshing to see!. Roll on round 3 for me, hopefully will be 3rd time lucky!

Bear - any sign of af yet?

Alex- Cant believe your 5 weeks already!, That has flown by  And how exciting to haave your scan on your bday! What a perfect present. x x x


----------



## mochasquared

Aw that's really lovely Cherry. Please keep us updated all you BFPs.  It is really cheering and heartening to have good news.


----------



## bearbear

Well well well, i'm off here for a couple of days and come back to see another BFP, wahooooo, congratulations *Cherry* thats just amazing news and i'm so happy for you!! Lets hope this run of great news continues for the rest of us, lets keep those positive vibes coming!!  xx

AFM - STILL NO AF, i'm now over a week late and really starting to wonder what on earth is going on!! I had 2 days of period pain last week and was convinced the witch was coming but nothing and now no period pain at all, no signs its even on its way apart from a spot on my chin  Its quite cruel really cos the longer it stays away the more i start to think could i be pregnant, its like its playing tricks on me!! I know it could just be the medication, has this happened to anyone else? i'm never normally this late!! So yes *Mochasquared,* could you please send the AF police round to mine immediately as i'm starting to get a little cranky  xx

Hope everyone is doing ok and enjoying the last bit of the weekend!! Lets keep these BFP's coming as its so wonderful to see on this forum and it fills all of us with hope! Big hugs to all  xx


----------



## janey751975

WOW!! Look at all these xmas BFP's, how fantastic!!! It's just given me a massive boost!!       Congratulations Ladies and here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!

*BearBear* I can't believe that you are still waiting for AF to come?

*Calluna* thank you for asking about my scan, I went on Friday and thankfully a lovely 13mm follie had grown from nowhere!! LOL! So I have been carrying on with menopur and back in today for another scan! All being well I might be looking at DIUI #4 this week.... how lovely in time for xmas!!!

Keeping everything crossed for more BFP's for Xmas!! Good luck to you all.


----------



## Calluna

Janey that's great!! You must be so relieved! Hope your scan goes well today and you'll soon be joining us on the 2ww  

Congratulations Cherry!! This is like a festive BFP bonanza!! Long may it continue!  

Bear - did you carry on testing for your LH surge to see when you ovulated? You wouldn't expect AF to start on time if you didn't ovulate on time (it's only once you ovulate that you'll produce more progesterone to tell your womb lining to thicken and then when the progesterone falls again AF will come) so I think it will just depend how long it took for you to ovulate. When my cat died I ovulated a week late on day 21 and my luteal phase was the same length as usual so my cycle ended up being a week longer than normal. If your follies weren't developing it may have taken a little while for one of them to get started again and mature so you could ovulate and trigger the process that leads to AF. Think of it as giving your follies a chance to recover from the stimming so at least when AF does come you'll know that your follies are ready to go again! I really hope it hurries up so you can get on with the next cycle before xmas  

AFM, I'm only 4 days into the 2ww and I'm already feeling really tense! Poor DH has been getting an earful for nothing in particular, which I usually don't do until it's getting towards the end and I start feeling like AF is on the way. I really need to chill!


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Janey,* thats great news about your follies, see i told you not to give up hope!! I hope your scan goes well today so that IUI can go ahead!!  xx

Hey *Calluna - * Well funny enough i did keep testing for ovulation, even after they told me the cycle had been cancelled and up until day 19 i still hadn't picked up ovulation so i did wonder about that!! As yet i still have no AF, i'm over a week late now and to be honest i've given up hope of it ever getting here! I'm fed up of going to the loo thinking its started but it hasn't! There is nothing i can do but wait really and hope it gets here soon Grrrrrrrrrrr  Isn't the 2ww horrible, try to keep busy and hopefully time will go by quickly! Thinking of you and sending hugs  and positive vibes  xx

I hope everyone is doing ok for a Monday, lets see some more BFP's on here in time for christmas!  xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi ladies, congrats to the BFP ladies. My scan went well. The follies are still growing but very slowly. Biggest one is 14mm. I'm ovulation testing so soon as I have the surge I am to call them to sort out IUI date. If not detected by Wednesday I need to call them to come in for another scan x


----------



## cherry1

Janey- yey pleased things are moving along, go that follie!!!


bearbear- i reckon Calluna is right!  hang in there chick. xxx    


lucy- good luck with round 3!!! sending loads of    


alex- still testing hun?   what date is your scan?  all the best keep us posted!


Becky- thanks for your well wishes hun, how's your cycle going?    


love to anyone i've missed
xxx


----------



## alex84

yep still testing! tested this morning and still pregnant whoop! scan next Wednesday hope the little bean stays put! the cramps are wgatbare making me most anxious! anyone else felt these!
how's things with you cherry?


----------



## janey751975

Yipppeeee!! Follie has behaved itself and we are ready to roll on DIUI number 4!! I will trigger tomorrow night and IUI on Thursday morning at 11.30am. Fingers crossed for the best present for Christmas EVER! I will be testing on 27th December.... 

Love and luck to you all.


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  I just finish my 5 day of clomid (150) from CD3 to CD7  and I only had 1 sharpe of headache  and to it I feel like I got pain on my left side  and hoping my egg are doing their job and that I am not ovulate yet cos I am flying tomorrow afternoon (CD and will have scan on CD9 then hopefully DIUI on CD10/CD11  then fly home on CD11 in the early evening. I normally ovulate on my CD10 and CD11 but last month I didn't ovulate at all  so hopefully clomid will do the trick for me to ovulate this time
Good luck and will keep you posted
Becky7 xx


----------



## Calluna

Thanks Bear - I'm feeling a bit calmer today! Hope you're managing to keep your spirits up while you're waiting to get going again x

Janey - great news - hope Thursday goes smoothly  

Ultrafirebug - I'm glad your scan went well - sounds like it won't be long to wait now!  

Becky - good luck - hope everything goes smoothly  

Alex - don't worry the cramps are completely normal - check out the 'AF pains during 2ww' thread under 'ladies in waiting' - most women on there say they had cramps towards the end of the 2ww and continuing after BFP. Bet you can't wait for the scan!


----------



## bearbear

Nice one *Janey*, really pleased that your follie behaved itself and IUI is going ahead! Good luck for Thursday, i hope everything goes smoothly and you get a lovely late christmas present!!   xx

*Alex - * Hehe that your still testing although i'm sure i'd be exactly the same! Just so happy for you! Try not to worry about the cramps, i'm sure its all totally normal!! I hope the scan goes well on Wednesday, please let us know! Big hugs to you  xx

*Becky - * Good luck with everything, i hope it all goes to plan and ovulation behaves itself! Sending you positive vibes  xx

Thank you *Cherry* i'm just about hanging in there!!  xx

*Calluna - * Pleased your feeling a little calmer today, i know its not easy believe me!! Keeping everything crossed for you   xx

AFM - I'm now 10 days late and still no AF in sight! Grrrrrrr, i'm wondering if i'm even gonna get it this month or just totally miss it!! Its all very frustrating when your waiting for your AF to start a cycle, especially when its nearly 2 weeks late! Nothing i can do but wait though, if no sign of it by Friday i shall phone the clinic and ask their advice, see what they say!!

Love and hugs to all   xx


----------



## mochasquared

She saw a heartbeat!! Dated me as 6w.  Trying not to get too hopeful until at least the next scan on 27th, especially after the mc last month.  But I think you can put me down for a BFP for now just so we keep them going.

Bear bear, those AF police are getting the sack now.  How dare they not do their job properly??  Calluna is right that there is always 14 days post ovulation, it is the period leading up to ovulation that varies between woman to woman or one cycle and the next.

Really really hoping for some more BFPs before Christmas.


----------



## bearbear

OH MY G-D *Mochasquared,* that is just amazing news, i'm so so happy for you, what a great outcome and one i was really hoping would happen for you!! I can imagine that you don't want to get too excited just yet, that is only to be expected after the mc but try and stay silently hopeful that this little bean is going to stick  Congrats to you, the BFP's this month have just been so good to see, it gives us all hope! Lets get some more girles!!

As for my AF, i just don't know what to think, i so want to start my next cycle but right now i just have no idea whats going on or when my AF will arrive, grrrrr, sod the AF police, i think you need to send the AF SAS!! 

Now you take care and and keep us posted xx


----------



## janey751975

*Mochasquared* that is amazing news. How wonderful.


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Congratulations on all these BFPs! How lovely for Xmas too! 

I'm 14dpiui at the moment and due to test in two days. Too scared to test earlier than was told... As I'm 14 days past iui/ov does that mean my period is due today? And after today would be late? 

I'm in such a silly state waiting to find out. I feel icky. 

Good luck to you all


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Fandabbydosy - * Yes your period would be due roughly 14 days after ovu although it might not be spot on! Hang in there hun!! Ive sent you a message! xx   xx


----------



## Trin Trin

Mochasquared - That is the BEST news!!!! Wow, I'm so happy for u!!!!!

Cherry - I think I have posted to say congrats, but if I haven't CONGRATULATIONS)

Bear - Where is your AF? 

Becky - Good luck this week, hope iui goes well!

Calluna - I've been on edge too:-( I never feel like this during the 1st week:-(......I just wanted to say that I really admire your strength and perseverance. I really hope this is your time....I really do.

AFM I'm  really feeling apprehensive, I usually love celebrating my birthday and friends keep asking why I haven't arranged anything yet. I just don't want to plan anything as OFT is my birthday and I'm not going to be in the mood to do anything if it's a bfn. I know I need to be positive, just hard.

Seeing all the BFP makes me smile and seeing Mochasquared BFP that actually brought a tear to my eyes! 

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Trintrin*, i was thinking of you just now and wondering how you were doing! Your bound to be feeling more on edge this time as you've got a lot riding on the result! Try and stay calm, i know thats easy for me to say! Praying that the good luck we've soon on this forum this month continues and you can add your very own BFP to the list!  Hang in there, sending you positive vibes! . As for where my AF is, i have no idea, i'm starting to think maybe i won't get one this month, its all very frustrating as now i don't know where i'm at or when i can start my next cycle grrrrrr!! All i can do is wait, i will phone the clinic again on Friday if its still not arrived and see what they say! Big hugs xx


----------



## alex84

Mochasquared - OMG that is just fantastic news! I'm so chuffed for you! how are you feeling? I'm finding it so hard to allow myself to relax. did any who has got a BFP had cramps? its the cramps that have got me nervous. I wish next wednesday was here already!

Bear - still testing just checking!   

Hope everyone is ok! and I'm sure there are pleanty of BFP's coming soon!


----------



## cherry1

Mocha !!!!! what the!!! that is truly amazing, bought a tear to my eye too.. that scan cant come soon enough eh!   

Alex- i'm still getting cramps too!!  freaking me out as well!!!  my viability scan is 3 jan.    stick in there little beanies!!!!

Trin trin- thinking of you, keep calm  

fanbaddydosey- wahhhhhhh day 14 no wonder you feel a bit cuckoo!!!  i made it to day 15 on last cycle before getting period.. then this time once day 15 had passed, i tested...felt that was a good sign to get past day 15 and hey, it was!!!     

Becky, sounds good, keep us posted!  where you flying to?


----------



## BECKY7

Hey cherry1  I am in brno  reprofits  and I am sure I felt pain tonight  but got my scan tomorrow early morning and let see what happen with the scan  cos I felt so so bloated today
Hey ladies  hope you all are well and how exciting eh

Becky7 xx


----------



## alex84

cherry what is a viability scan? how far on wi that make you? if i didn't have the cramps id  be ok!


----------



## BECKY7

Cherry viability scan is early scan before 12 week  but if I was you I would have scan at 7/8 week rather then 6 week as it would be nice to see everything more as well the little heartbeat when at 6 week it may be too early .
Had scan and had trigger shot just now as only got 2 follies 1 at 19.7 and another at 12.7 and my lining is 9.4 and she think I will ovulate tomorrow cos of my pain last night so IUi tomorrow at 10.30am  I should have scan at CD10 instead of CD9 that I normally do but she said it won't make any different and said to think about the size of the follie  so let see cos I normally ovulate on CD10/CD11.

How are you all lovely ladies

Becky7 xx


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Thanks cherry, I'm 15dpiui today and still no af yet, tho I keep thinking she's gonna come. Try ing to keep myself occupied! Congrats on your BFP looking forward to hearing how ur scan goes! 

Good luck with your iui becky  

Love to all of you     

Fandabbydosy


----------



## cherry1

good luck becky!  excting!  all sounds good and at least one beautiful size follie there and another one close behnd!   

alex- becky is right, the viability scan is an early scan, i'll be 7/8 weeks then... it's to check that its a real pregnancy i guess and maybe see a heart beat! you still getting pains hun?  me too, intermittently and quite mild.  have yoo consulted the nhs yet or do you have a clinic who will be an early scan?
x

Fandabby- ooohhh i am getting my hopes up for you!!!


----------



## Calluna

Mochasquared that is the most amazing news!!! I am so so pleased and relieved for you!!  

Trin - thank you   That's exactly how I feel - like I usually do during the second week but we're only in the first week! I guess we're just so desperate for it to work! Will you test early so you'll have an idea whether it's worked before your actual birthday? I found last time that I'd got the misery bit out of the way before otd. Maybe you should try to plan something nice but low key for your birthday? If it works it'll be a double celebration and if it doesn't it might do you good to have something to take your mind off it even if you don't really feel like it. This fertility journey does tend to completely take over our lives but I'm sure it must be good for us to keep doing things we would usually enjoy. And hopefully you'll get the best birthday present ever!!    

Fandabbydosy - well done for not testing for this long! Everything crossed for you for a BFP tomorrow!  

Becky - sounds like everything is on track - hope the IUI goes well  

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  I am going to ask you the most stupid question but my brain isn't working at the mo  Well in July I did 100mg clomid and ihad 3 follie 24/20/20 then trigger on CD10 then IUI on CD11 which got me pg but MC early  In oct I did 100mg clomid and got 2 follies 23/20 then trigger on CD11 then IUI on the day of my trigger CD11 cos I ovulate then which I didn't get PG  and this time in dec  I did 150mg clomid  and only 2 follie 19/12 then trigger on CD9 and IUI on CD10 (tomorrow)  My question is why did I go from 3 good follies from July to 1 good follie in 5 month  it is my rubbish egg or my age   and why are them 3 all different timing  aghhhhh

Becky7 xx


----------



## bearbear

Hi *Becky,* from what i've been told at my clinic every month is different and no 2 months are the same!! For example my first IUI i had one follie 19mm so all was good! My 2nd cycle i once again had one follie at around 18mm and then on my 3rd cycle i only had one follie which even after an increase in medication didn't respond and only grew to around 9mm! that cycle got cancelled!! Sometimes thats just the way it goes! My sister works with a midwife and she asked her about this and she said that sometimes its your bodies way of saying it needs a rest from the treatment! She said maybe i should take a month off which funny enough now my period hasn't arrived i'm having to anyway!! As for the timing, thats a whole other story and one thats so hard to work out and get right! I would try not to worry to much hun at least the follie was big enough for IUI to go ahead!! I hope my reply helped a little and i didn't waffle on too much hehe! Good luck for tomorrow, sending positive vibes   xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey bearbear  thank you for your lovely reply and I did wonder if every other month was too soon for my body to recover from clomid lol rather then the heavy drug from IVF  I was told to have another IUI ASAP so I assume every other month is sooner enough  so guess it not. And as for timing I really belive my I should have my IUI on my 1st peak rather then 2nd peak  so let see.
What are your plan
Becky7 xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Just about to dash off to work so will do personals later but had a positive ovulation test this morning, went in for a scan and they can see that one follicle has ruptured. IUI will be tomorrow at 10am x


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Becky - * Good luck for your IUI today, i hope all goes well and timing is just perfect and you get a lovely late christmas pressie!!  xx

Hiya *Ultrafirebug - * Good luck with IUI tomorrow, hope everything goes smoothly for you and you will add to the list of BFP's this month!  xx

Hey *Fandabbydosy - * Thinking of you today     xx

AFM - Still no AF, i emailed one of the nurses at the clinic yesterday and explained what has happened and she told me it is really common that after hormone medication your periods become irregular so i'm not to worry as it does happen! Great! So basically i have to just wait for it to arrive whenever that might be, i've come to the conclusion that there is absolutely nothing i can do but wait and there is no point getting upset about it!! Trying to see the positives in that it'll save me money before christmas and maybe its just meant to be as after last months bad follie response maybe it'll do my body good to have a little rest!! Tell you what though, i can't wait to get started on cycle 3  I'm gonna be so happy when my AF does arrive that i think you'll all know about it  I'm gonna run to the clinic hehe................

Hope all those in the lucky BFP club are doing ok and taking it nice and easy with their little beans! All those about to have IUI's good luck and positive vibes  All those stimming i hope those follies are doing what they should and growing nice and big! And to all those in the waiting room like me lets hope our name gets called out soon so we can get outta here!!   xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey bearbear  that so sweet of you and thank you and my donor sperm have 30 mil/99% movement  really hope that is great for my sweetie and let pray that she will stay with me till she is born.
Have you thought about massage as it will bring your period sooner as I think that why I came 5 day early cos I had a massage at the wrong time as  I read your suppose to have a massage the day before your due to flush out and few day before ovulate to help to relax you etc.
Am back to hotel now to relax and to put my feet up and listen to my med music and fly home tomorrow early evening.
Becky7 xx


----------



## bearbear

That is excellent donor sperm *Becky* lets hope that one of those little swimmers does the job and you get a BFP as a late christmas pressie!!  I've been having acupunture for the last few weeks and that really does relax me, thing is now i have no idea when my period would be due so i wouldn't know when to have a massage but funny enough my lovely mummy has paid for me to have a head and back massage which i'm planning to have in the next couple of weeks so maybe if AF still hasn't arrived that'll help! Have a safe flight home, Big hugs  xx


----------



## BECKY7

Yes good idea as having massage she massage my stomach that bring my AF forward.
Thank you again
Becky7 xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Bear - have PM'ed you.

Becky - congrats on being PUPO.  Will your test date be 27th Dec?  Mine will be 28th Dec all being well tomorrow.

x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ultrafirebug  thank you and I was told to test between 27/29 and good luck for your IUI tomorrow
Becky7 xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks Becky x


----------



## mochasquared

Good luck Ultra and Becky and wishing sanity to those half way through 2 ww - Calluna and Trin Trin especially thinking of you.

Bear, don't know what to say, how utterly utterly frustrating  Hope you have some nice plans to help distract you, massage sounds like a nice idea. I _need_ to see you get your BFP!


----------



## janey751975

*BearBear* how frustrating for you hun! There is still time for you to get AF and receive treatment before Christmas isn't there?

*Ultrafirebug and Becky* good luck on your 2ww.    

AFM - I joined the 2ww club today with my 4th DIUI. It was pretty straight forward but this time I could really feel everything going in. Apparently I have got a bend in my canal leading to the cervix which no one has mentioned before so she inserted a more rigid catheter (?) to get round the bend before she inserted the floppy one they usually use. This was a first for me and I wonder if it might make a big difference? It was a bit more uncomfortable but hopefully worth it. Anyone else had this method before?

So here I go, 2ww....but hopefully with christmas and everything to keep me distracted it should go quickly... I wish!

OTD 27/12/2012 same as Becky I think xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey janey  that fab and congrat on being pupo  how many follies and what it your lining and how many hour between trigger and IUI
Becky7 xx


----------



## janey751975

Hey Becky, 

Thanks for your message. 

I had only one good size follie as always, my lining was over 9 not sure exactly...and it was 36 hours between trigger and IUI. 

How about you? xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Janey  me too as 1 follie of 19.7 and lining is 10 and trigger  and IUI is 25 hour

Just started my 1st crinone gel  lovely  
Becky7 xx


----------



## mochasquared

Good luck Janey.  Everything crossed.


----------



## bearbear

Morning ladies and thank  its Friday eh! 

Thank you *mochasquared*, i so _need_ to get a BFP, i want it so badly it hurts but i know everyone on here knows that feeling! Also just from the money side of it, unfortunately i don't have pots of it and there is only so much i can keep spending on IUI's so the sooner it happens the better as far as my bank balance is concerned!!  I hope your doing well and your little bean is behaving him/herself!! When is your next scan?  xx

*Calluna & Trintrin - * I hope your doing ok and have been keeping calm, thinking of you both and praying you get the BFP's you so deserve!!    xx

*Cherry & Alex - * How are you both doing? hope the cramps have eased up now, when are your scans?   xx

*Janey - * Pleased everything went well with your IUI, lets hope the change in technique makes all the difference for you and you get the best late christmas pressie ever!   xx I'm really not sure if i'm going to make treatment before christmas, to be honest the way its looking i doubt it and i've kinda resigned myself to the fact that it'll be afterwards!! I just gotta be patient and wait and when AF does arrive i'll be very excited to get started!

Love and hugs to everyone   xx


----------



## Calluna

Thanks Mochasquared and Bear    I'm still stupidly tense but just about hanging in there! I keep taking a few moments for some deep breaths to calm me down. At least I'm into the second week...  

Janey - welcome to the 2ww! I've had one IUI where they had to push a hard catheter through first because they couldn't get the soft one through. I had quite a bit of spotting after that one but it stopped after a few days. I think the position of the cervix and uterus can move around quite a bit so you might not necessarily always have a bend - it might just have been sitting at a funny angle that day. I'd been told before at a smear test that my cervix was bent backwards and really difficult to get at, so I thought I might have trouble with IUIs but all my other IUIs have been straightforward so I think it probably isn't permanently bent. Hope the 2ww flies by and you get your BFP in time for the New Year!  

Becky - great count! Hope it does the trick!  

Ultrafirebug - hope your IUI goes smoothly today  

Fandabbydosy - any news?? I fear you're not in the Christmas BFP Club or we'd have heard the good news    Hope you're doing ok


----------



## janey751975

*Calluna* thanks for letting me know that you had had this happen to. I feel better about it now, it was quite worrying at the time! She did say it can change position and also depends on how full your bladder is etc. Very uncomfortable though, would you agree? How far along the 2ww are you? Is your OTD around Christmas? Sending you masses of positive vibes     ^reiki

*BearBear* I love your attitude it's so positive and at the very least you can enjoy Christmas and get prepared to a great start to 2013! Who said it has to be unlucky for some.. 

*Becky* what is the crinone gel for?

*Ultrafirebug* good luck for IUI today.

Thanks for your wishes *Mochasquared* hope you're relaxing. 

Best wishes to you all, I have got a good feeling about this month!! xx


----------



## bearbear

Thank you *Janey,* I was feeling rather anxious and low about my lack of AF but now i realise there is absolutely nothing i can do about it but wait and hope it arrives soon!  xx Also just to add on one of my scans the nurse told me my womb was tilted, i was like "oh my g-d" and she laughed and said its perfectly normal in some women and nothing to worry about!! Good luck and keep calm xx


----------



## BECKY7

Janey crinone gel is progestrone and they said once a day but I will take twice aday .
What do you take for progestrone
Becky7 xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks everyone. Back from IUI. Went well. DH count was excellent so fingers crossed x


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Hi guys

Calluna thanks Hun yeah it was bad news for me   I got 2 bfn's and the heaviest AF I've ever had in my entire life- just to rub it in so it feels! So after Xmas on to iui2 and hope and hope and hope its a better result... But going through that was so hard.   I was very very sad yesterday. 

Good luck on 2ww it's hard but so worth it if you get that BFP 

Bearbear my uterus is also tilted, to the left apparently. I'm not sure if that's ok or not? 

Xxx


----------



## Trin Trin

Hi everyone hope all is well!!

Bear & Mochasquared - Really appreciate your thoughts. I can't lie....I'm not doing good at all. Like Calluna I'm just on edge!!! I've never been this way so soon, I'm just miserable and moody 24/7:-( I've tried to distract myself with work, Xmas do's etc but I'm just not in the mood. I'm happy week 1 is over 6 days to go. My birthday is something which usually excites me.....but not this year!! I'm dreading in it.....may test early, may not.....well as u can see I'm not even making bloody sense. I'm just being self absorbed in my own little bubble.

Bear where is your AF?? I hope it comes soon babe.

Becky, Janey & Ultra welcome to the horrible 2 ww!! I hope you cope better than me.

I too have a tilted cervix, and they use a different shaped 'thingy'.

Have a good Friday folks


----------



## BECKY7

Hey trin trin  come on  be postive  only 6 day  your half way there so don't give up yet as you may surprise yourself for a lovely birthday present eh.
We are a fostering carer and we may have 12 year old girl coming tomorrow so that will help me to keep my mind off and really looking forward to it  
Becky7 xx


----------



## Calluna

Janey - yes that one was really quite uncomfortable and took ages! My otd is the 20th December so day 8 today - will either be the best Christmas present ever or I'll have a few days to get over the disappointment and try to get into the festive spirit! 

Fandabbydosy - so sorry it was a BFN. I know how much it hurts   Hope you start to feel better soon and can start looking forward to no. 2 in the New Year xx

Ultrafirebug - I'm glad you had a great count - hope this is the one for you  

Trin - this really is the 2ww from hell! Hang in there honey     

Becky that's great! Hope all goes well


----------



## bearbear

*Trintrin & Calluna - * Hang in there girls, i know that is easier said than done as i know you both desperately want/need this IUI to work so i'm sending you both positive vibes   and i truly pray that you get the BFP's you so deserve!  Keep strong! xx *Trin,* As for where my AF is that is one good question! I spoke to one of the nurses at the LWC and she said it was very common for your AF to become irregular after hormone meds so not to worry! GREAT! Tomorrow i'll be 2 weeks late, i reckon i've totally missed a cycle and maybe it'll come next one! xx


----------



## Calluna

Thanks Bear


----------



## cherry1

fandabbydosey i am so sorry my lovely      take time to grieve a little- after my failed number 1 i felt so low.. then healed over a few weeks, once af gone and drugs out of system.... you'll feel so much stronger and ready for number 2. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


calluna- by day 6 i was a freakin wreck.. so i can only sympathise.. there isnt a lot you can do other than distraction techniques- tele, shopping and stay away from google!! you wont but i'll say it anyway.  sending you masses of      you so so deserve it xx


----------



## Calluna

Thanks Cherry    Hope you're doing well - has it sunk in yet? x


----------



## Fandabbydosy

2ww are so hard ! I thought having my treatment in nov/dec would b good as Xmas could take my mind of everything, good distraction where as actually I couldn't focus on Christmas at all and now I have my bfn I just can't seem to get in to the Christmas spirit! It's weird isn't it! I feel better than I did other day but still, where's my Christmas spirit gone! I usually love Xmas! 

How are your 2ww going girls? 

Calluna and Cherry thanks for the hugs, really gratefull. Cherry I'm so glad you got ur BFP. Was there much difference in how your first and second iui went, did you feel any different or anything? 

Love to all xxx


----------



## Trin Trin

Hi everyone

Thanks to all for your positive support and kind words of wisdom

Fandabbydosy - I totally understand how you're feeling. Treatment not working is such a blow!!! I tried to do some Xmas shopping etc today and I just walked around in a daze. My OFT is on Thur and I'm just feeling so glum...I guess because this will be my last attempt:-( You will feel better and ready again to face your next cycle. Ladies on here are evidence of how you just find the strength to carry on.

Hope everyone is doing okay.

Calluna - how u doing? I hope better than me x


----------



## Calluna

Hi Trin. Sorry you're still struggling   I'm not doing much better. Not at all organised for xmas - just feel like I can't focus on anything else right now, like all my energy is taken up willing it to be a BFP!    Maybe it would help to remind yourself that it doesn't necessarily have to be the end if you don't get your BFP this time - I know you desperately want a full sibling for your little girl and finding a new donor would be a challenge but maybe it would help to think that you could still carry on with another donor if you want to, so it doesn't feel quite so final. I keep reassuring myself that one day it will happen even if I have to move onto IVF and whatever else it takes - much as I hate that idea, it reassures me to think that there are always other options. Day 10 tomorrow - at least the finishing line is in sight


----------



## cherry1

hey all. sending massive hugs to Calluna and trin trin-     


fandabbydoset- hi hun, glad to hear you felt a little brighter, not surprising you havent got that xmas spirit yet you've been through a lot.. just take each day one at a time and drink lots of yummy wine on the big day before you gear up for round 2.  BTW i felt nothing different to last time.. all the same.  the only differences were ( and really dont know if these made any difference but) i stayed in bed for 24 hours after iui.. forced to cos they did a cyst aspiration at same time and i was ill from the sedation!    then even when did get up, didnt do much atall for a further 24 hours....


----------



## RedCandle

Hi Girls

Even though i don't post that often here i do follow this thread! Anyway, AF is late. Only by one day, but she is late. It is really tricky to not get too hopeful. We did natural IUI this month, just with the Ovidrel trigger. I keep wondering if the trigger might delay your period by extending the luteal phase? I am not even taking progesterone.

Well, tomorrow I will test because I cannot stand the anxiety, frankly I'm surprised I was able to hold out this long...all day I've been checking and checking and nothing!!

Good luck to all who will test later this week!!!


----------



## cherry1

redcandle     i'll be looking in to see how you get on!  good work in holding out this long fingers and toes crossed
xxxx ps i wouldn't have thought the trigger would delay things, no........ xx


----------



## Calluna

Thanks Cherry!  

RedCandle - the trigger will be well out of your system by now and shouldn't delay AF - All sounds very promising! - Can't wait to hear in the morning. Good luck!!


----------



## Samic1986

Hi ladies
It's been a while since I posted but have been following how everyone is getting on. So sorry for the BFNs   and hope you all have a lovely Xmas. 
Great news about the BFPs, hope you are relaxing and that your little beans behave themselves! 

AFM- had my IUI on 5/12 so OTD is Wednesday but don't think I'll be able to last until then! DH doesn't want me to test earlier but I'm going out of my mind! 
Anyway hope you all had a lovely weekend and best of luck to all those in their 2ww.
Love and hugs xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hi ladies 
Are we to have IUI before we  or  as I was told to have IUI on the 2nd day of feeling the ovulate (ovulate pain).
My follies was 19.7 on CD9 but I had ovulate pain on CD8 and told her about the pain and she said to have IUI on that day because my follie was ready and I had pain but I said I have not done trigger shot yet and she said to do the trigger shot now (CD9 about 9.30am) and to come back at CD10 for IUI at 10.30 which is 25 hour later  do you think it too late as I should have done my IUI at CD9 when she told me to or am I ok to do it at CD10 even though my pain disappear on CD10.

The reason I am asking cos as I am 3dpiui and I am not feeling anything just feel all normal not like my 1st IUI of BFP when I had load of signs from3dpiui  and I am not in the right mind at the mo  google everyday  aghhhhhhhhh

Thank you

Becky7 xx


----------



## RedCandle

It's a BFP for me!! I can hardly believe it, never thought it would happen!!! 

This month would be our 24th month (2 years exactly) TTC. I am still in shock. Ironically my husband and I have a fertility appt to discuss our FET today -  this is one appointment I will happily cancel!!!!

xoxoxo good luck Calluna and the rest of you testers. And Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Trin Trin

Hi ladies

Thanks Cherry...I'm doing a 'bit' better...not feeling positive at all:-(

Calluna I hope you're doing okay 3 days to go.....I tested yesterday and of course it wa a bfn. I'm not going to test again just wait for the witch to arrive. At least I had no trigger this cycle so there's no chance of false positives like last month!!

Becky - you're usually so positive and inspirational. At 4dpiui I'm surprised you felt 'something' with your successful pregnancy so soon. Well they do say every pregnancy is different so give it some time. I know what you mean about Google....I'm a Google addict!!!!! I can even practice what I'm preaching....I was going to say try and relax etc etc but I can't even do it myself.

Redcandle - that's excellent news!!!! Congratulations)))))

Bear - how u doing? I hope all is well.

I hope everyone is doing okay xx


----------



## cherry1

Redcandle     thats amazing!  soo soo pleased.  wishing you all the best xxx

Becky- try and stay calm hun, there would still have been an egg there at cd10, i'm sure. xxxx  its too early for signs hun normally.  xx


----------



## RedCandle

Hi Trin Trin

Wait, what??

The trigger can cause a false positive? I am 13 dpo, is it possible the BFP is  just the trigger? Now I am freaking out.


----------



## Trin Trin

Redcandle please don't freak out!!!! Trigger 'can' give a false positive up to 10 days, however I thought i tested it out and that it was gone by day 8-9. I tested positive 12 and 13 days past trigger, then negative the following day. It was very strange or could have been a chemical preg who knows. But in your case 1) Your period is late and 2) If your 13dpo then you must be at least 14 days past trigger. I'd say this is a true positive!!!!! Don't panic!! Trigger I'd day has truly gone!!

I had a trigger with a successful cycle and tested positive 11 days past trigger and it was a true positive!!


----------



## bearbear

Hey strong ladies,

*TrinTrin - * so sorry the test was a BFN, you've tested a little early so maybe there is still hope, i know how badly you wanted this to work so i'm sending you extra big hugs   Have you decided what your going to do now? maybe have a rest over christmas/new year and see how you feel? Its such a big decision to make isn't it! xx

*Calluna - * How you doing hun, its nearing OTD to sending you some positive vibes   xx

*Becky - * I really think that 3dpiui is too soon to feel any signs so don't let that make you negative, there is every chance still that its worked so hang in there and try not to google, i know thats easier said than done but i don't think it helps at all!!  xx

*Redcandle - * YAY that is just amazing news, another BFP to add to the wonderful list this month, congratulations to you, what a wonderful christmas pressie!! From what i know the trigger is normally out of your system by day 10 so i'm sure your BFP is the real deal!  xx

*Samic - * Good luck for Wednesday , i hope we can add you to the long list of BFP's this month, keeping everything crossed for you   xx

AFM - Well my AF finally turned up 2 weeks late on Saturday, i was very pleased for once to see it! I phoned the clinic straight away and went this morning for my baseline scan! Everything was fine so i'm all systems go!! Start injecting tonight, i'm doing 150iu of menopur a day to get those follies of mine to grow! The doctor told me that the overload of estrogen i was on last time to help my womb lining is most likely what suppressed my follicle growth as apparently thats a side effect but unfortunately i needed it as my womb lining is always quite thin!! This time i'm starting off with a lower dose of estrogen to give my follies a good start and then they will increase the estrogen if necessary! I go back on Thursday for another scan so fingers crossed this time it all goes to plan for me!  As yet i don't have an outcome of my letter re paying for the IUI so today they let me just pay for the drugs and i'm still hoping that they might help me to pay for the IUI, fingers crossed there 

I hope your all doing ok and keeping strong and calm xx


----------



## BECKY7

Red candle  13dpo that is long enough as trigger should be out of you within 9/10 day so very big congrats.

Trin trin  yes your right  I gt to stop google as been google all day all night till 2am  aghhhhhh but finally today we got young 12 year old girl staying with us and she will keep me busy  thank you.

Bear bear  I know lol and aghhhhhhh

Becky7 xx


----------



## janey751975

*BearBear* finally AF came!!     

Keep us posted sending


----------



## bearbear

Yup *Janey*, it finally decided to turn up, spose its better late than never  just hoping everything goes ok this time so IUI can actually happen, i will of course keep you posted!   xx How are you doing? xx


----------



## Calluna

Trin - No No No!! I SO want you to get a BFP!!! It could easily be too early though - there is still hope!       

RedCandle - that's fantastic news!   The trigger is supposed to be out of your system by about 10 days so relax - it definitely sounds like a true BFP to me!  

Bear - finally! So pleased AF has arrived and you can get on with your next cycle! Hope it goes smoothly this time!  

Becky - try not to worry - 3 days should be too early to feel anything because it's before implantation and lots of women say they had lots of early symptoms with one pregnancy and not with another so don't lose hope  

Samic - not long now! Good luck!   

AFM - my boobs feel odd (not really sore, just odd!) but otherwise all normal and I had the first wave of mild AF pains yesterday evening which is exactly when they usually start so not holding out much hope (although I have been endlessly reading posts in the "BFP - AF pains during 2ww" thread to try to keep some hope alive!)

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## RedCandle

Thank you everyone for your kinds words of comfort,  how awful it must be to get your hopes up just to have a false positive.

Well, went to the RE to have the beta and other tests, so I will find out tomorrow what the numbers are and to have the BFP confirmed, for today I will just be happy for the BFP!


I must say it was fun canceling my FET for January! 

Will update more tomorrow.


----------



## My Son is My World

Hi ladies
I haven't really posted on this thread before as I'm not due to start diui until jan, however I have been lurking and it is great to see the recent bfp's just in time for xmas  
I have a question to ask - apologies if it is tmi, however I just want to get a feel for whether it is something I need to be concerned about. I am currently on day 13 of my cycle (I'm not on any medication as I haven't yet started diui) and when I went to the toilet earlier I noticed some brown mucas. I have had this in some previous months too (roughly at the same time) and with treatment about to begin I am concerned as to what it could mean. Could any of you ladies shed any light? 
Thanks xx


----------



## janey751975

*BearBear* I am doing OK (ish) I am thinking this is quite a good time to have IUI as there is a lot going on and I do feel slightly distracted with all the Christmas shopping and celebrations going on. But on the other hand it's hard to not be drinking and joining in!! People have been asking why I am not drinking at the works party and stuff which was quite awkward....

Anyway in myself I am not feeling great, I feel quite sluggish and almost flu like. I hope i'm not coming down with something. I've had no "symptoms" as such and I am trying my best not to think about it to much. My stomach is terribly bloated though, I wonder if it's bcos I had 9 menopour injections this time rather than 5 and then trigger, what do you think??

I bet you are so excited to get started again hun. xx


----------



## bearbear

Morning all,

*Emlore - * welcome to this wonderful forum, its a great place to come for help and support! With regards to your question i'm really not sure what this could be! If its normally around day 13 thats very near to when you'd ovulate so not sure if its anything to do with that! Is there any pain with it? Sorry i can't be of more help maybe it would be worth speaking to a nurse at the clinic where your going to be having treatment, see what they say! Good luck for Jan, i hope your DIUI journey is a successful, stress free one which results in the best present we can ask for, a nice BFP!!   xx

*Janey - * Pleased your doing ok and everything christmas is keeping you a little distracted! When i went to the clinic yesterday the nurse said to me that a lot of girls don't like doing treatment over christmas/new year as they can't have a drink etc and she said does that bother me and i said not at all!! I'm not a big drinker anyway and to be honest my treatment is far more important to me than having a drink! Also because my last cycle was cancelled i really don't want to wait any longer to try again as i'm chomping at the bit to get started, as you well know 

I think the menopur injections could well be making you feel a little poorly!! I'm certain that is why your bloated as this happens to me so don't worry there hun! I also find they make me extremely exhausted, this apparently is a very common side effect! This time i'm on double the dose that i am normally so i'm probably going to be like the walking dead  i'm doing 150iu everyday eeekk! Mind you i don't care as long as it does the trick and my follies grow nice and big! I am indeed very excited to be starting again, it feels like ages, just praying like mad for a BFP at the end of it   xx

*To all those in the BFP club* - How are you all doing? have you had scans done yet? I hope your all well 

*Trintrin - * How are you doing sweetie, i'm thinking of you and i hope your ok, big hugs  xx

*Calluna - * It must be your OTD soon, praying for a BFP for you  you so deserve it after all your perseverance, wishing you good luck and sending positive vibes   xx

Take care everyone, love and hugs to all   xx


----------



## Calluna

Emlore - I had a few cycles where I had mid-cycle spotting about a year ago just before I started treatment. It's completely stopped now but I was quite worried about it at the time so I looked into what could be causing it - I'll PM you and tell you what I found out.

Janey - I used to really enjoy a drink but I stopped drinking when I started trying to conceive and I got a lot of questions from friends and family. I just used to tell them I was on a diet (only works if you're not really skinny of course!). Especially aroung Christmas people would say 'oh come on it's Christmas!' and I just told them I was trying to lose a few pounds before Christmas so I could put them back on with all the Christmas food without ending up bigger than when I started! After a while people just stopped asking and everybody knows that my drink of choice is sparkling water rather than a pint of Stella these days! My husband is quite a big drinker and he stopped drinking while we were trying after his vasectomy reversal but then he started again once we moved on to donor sperm. I sometimes wonder whether we really confused his family - I think they might have suspected that we were trying to conceive when we both stopped and then when he started again and I didn't they probably thought 'aha she's pregnant!' But a year later and still no baby has appeared so they're probably just really confused now! I imagine when I do (eventually!) get pregnant and we tell them we used a donor they'll be like 'aha now it makes sense!'

Bear - will it be around new year now by the time you have your IUI? You'll have to make a new year resolution to be pregnant!  

RedCandle - did you get your beta results?


----------



## bearbear

Hey *Calluna,* I roughly estimate all being ok my IUI will take place around 29th Dec so yup it will be around New Year and a BFP will definately be one of my resolutions! What a way to start 2013 if i did get a BFP, wishing, hoping and praying it happens!!   when do you test? xx


----------



## My Son is My World

Hi calluna
It would be great if you could pm me the info. I'm hoping its to do with ovulation as I got a smiley face on my ovulation test this morning.
When will you be having your next treatment? Xx


----------



## RedCandle

YES! Got the Beta! It is 186 @ 4 weeks. Don't really know what that means but my RE was happy about it. No symptoms except for tired. Oddly enough I've had way more sore boobs on BFN cycles. I'm sure that'll come soon tho!

I began acupuncture 1.5 months ago which I believe helped. She felt my pulse last Thursday (before missed period) and announced, "Mhm, I don't feel a menstruation any time soon." Amazing what they can tell with the pulse, just mind blowing.

I really still can't believe it, I can't believe I am one of those announcing a real, live BFP. Never give up hope ladies, no matter what your problem or how long you've been trying. 

Happy Holidays and stay positive!!


----------



## bearbear

Ooooo *Redcandle,* I'm so happy for you, i so want to be able to say i got a BFP, i dream of that moment all the time, praying for 3rd time lucky for me!! Your BFP is another to add to the lovely list we've had this month and it really does give us all hope and inspiration!! Funny enough i've been having acupuncture now for about 7 weeks and i'm praying that it makes all the difference! I've now heard of so many positive stories of girls trying for a baby without success and then having acupuncture and getting pregnant so it gives me such hope! He always checks my pulse before he starts my treatment, is that what he's checking for then, menstration? xx


----------



## Trin Trin

Redcandle - Excellent news)))) 

Bear - Feels weird saying I'm glad the AF arrived and as I've said you're going to get a belated Xmas gift and the best new years present. It has to be 3rd time lucky for you. Let's hope the clinic also sort out your complaint!!

Emlore - Welcome, you've come to the right place for support!! I haven't experienced the spotting but hopefully Calluna can offer you some advice on that.

Janey - I know what you mean by having to make up stuff. I'm not a big drinker but if I go out I'd have one or two. I had my Xmas party on Friday....I had to use the 'I'm driving' excuse

Calluna - Not long to go now......

Hope everyone is coping the best they can.

Becky - Have you stopped googling?? Well I'm sure the 12 year old girl who arrived with u is keeping you busy and distracted.


----------



## janey751975

*Redcandle* such lovely news! 

*Redcandle and BearBear* if this IUI doesn't work I think I will try acupuncture again. I had it before and during my second IUI and got BFN but I do feel that I should have carried on for number 3 as well. It's just that it's so expensive!! BearBear I totally agree that treatment is more important than drinking, I get to laugh at those with hangovers too!!

*Calluna* I guess I have always been seen as one of the bigger drinkers in our cirlce of friends it's so hard to make such a dramatic change and it not attract attention!! I have been saying I am on a diet etc but the same as you people are saying "oh come in it's Christmas etc" Also I am so bloated I feel like I am walking round as if I am pregnant so people must be putting 2 and 2 together and getting 5!! Like you, I can't wait till the day I can explain to everyone what has been going on! My DP is still very much drinking and it's really getting on my nerves. We are using a donor but I think it would be nice if he could make a little bit of a sacrifice and cut down on it a little, or at the very least think about me when we are out and I want to leave early and he wants to stay! I am hoping that when I am pregnant he is a little more sympathetic!

*Becky* how's the 2ww going, I can't believe we are both testing on the same day!

Thinking of you all and sending Christmas Wishes!


----------



## bearbear

Yes *Trintrin,* i hope the clinic take pity on me and help me towards the cost of the IUI, at least they never made me pay for it yesterday! With any luck they might just forget about it and i certianly won't be reminding them!!  Even the nurse i saw yesterday agreed with me that its unfair to have to pay for a cancelled cycle, watch this space!!  xx

*Janey - * I would definately start acupuncture again, i've now heard so many poisitive stories that surely its got to be worth a try!! I do know what your saying about the expense though, mine charges £38 a go but the way i see it is if it helps me to get that BFP it'll so be worth every penny!!  xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  am not even thinking about it with the 12 year old girl I got and she really kept my mind going and it was amazing as I totally forgot all about it. Having warm bath to relax me as no time for nap for me lol 
Red candle  that fab number and it will go up more in 2 day.
Becky7 xx


----------



## mochasquared

Sorry I have been AWOL but I have the really nasty flu.  Quite worried about this, had to decide if high temperature or paracetamol was the lesser evil    My 8wk scan date is 27th Dec and I thought there were a couple people testing around then as well?  I will def write again then if not before.

Bear - glad to hear your AF arrived and you will be getting the IUI this side of the year. Everything crossed for the clinic to see some sense about the payments.

Calluna and Trin, hang on in there, 'tis hard.

Congratulations to BFPs


----------



## janey751975

Hey *Mochasquared* nice to hear from you. So sorry to hear you're poorly though. Hope you feel better soon. 

I am testing on the 27th and so is Becky. That's if I get that far, I usually get AF a couple of days before, so that would be Xmas Day! Lets hope that's on Christmas present I don't get!

Take care and let us know how your 8 week scan goes. Very excited for you. xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Janey  I done the test for trigger shot and I got no line on 6dpiui  so that mean trigger is out and my god that is so quick  so let see our 2 line on the 27th .
Hope your feeling alot better now.
Becky7 xx


----------



## janey751975

Hey Becky, 

I am feeling a bit better than I was but I am very pale (everyone keeps commenting) and I have had a couple of dizzy and nausea spells. Today 6dpiui I have had endless shooting pains in my left side, like pinching almost. I called up my DP from work to tell him and I think he is really worried that I am getting my hopes up again. It is an odd feeling though!? 

How are you feeling yourself? x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi ladies, so many of us are testing the week of Christmas. Fingers crossed for all of us. I am 5dpiui and don't have any symptoms. I know its too early and didn't get any symptoms this early in my previous pregnancies. Had 21 day bloods on Monday and just rang for my results but they are not in yet boo x


----------



## janey751975

*Ultrafirebug* what a week it would be if we all got BFP!!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Janey  That great to hear you got moe pregnant signs as if you never get anything like that that you got a pretty good chance.
I am fine just feel like I am coming down with something as got very sore lip and am tired as been out all day shopping with young girl I fostering  but part from that nothing at all  aghhhhhhh bring me some SIGNS please.
Becky7 xx


----------



## bearbear

Afternoon everyone,

*Mochasquared - * How are you feeling hun?  xx

*Calluna - * I'm pretty sure OTD is very soon, i hope your ok and i'm willing you to get a BFP!! Sending positive vibes your way!   xx

*Trintrin - * I hope your keeping your chin up sweetie and your feeling ok, thinking of you  xx

*Ultrafirebug & Janey - * Sending you both positive vibes for 2 more BFP's to add to the list!!   xx

*Fandabbydosy - * Happy Birthday to you, have a lovely day  xx

AFM - Scan today went well, considering so far i've only had 3 shots of 150iu of menopur i've already got one follie on the left thats 10mm and a few little ones and one on the right thats around 9mm!! Even my womb lining is behaving itself this time and is getting a bit thick already which is better than on previous cycles! I go back on Saturday again for another scan, they are keeping a good watch on me this time which i'm pleased about! So far so good so just praying it stays that way so IUI can actually take place this time! The clinic finally made a decision about my complaint and told me today that i will have to pay for the IUI this month!! I still think this is crap but what can i do, at least i tried!

I hope everyone is doing ok, lets keep these BFP's coming as its just wonderful to see!! xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Thanks Bear. Great news on your follies *grow follies grow* x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey bearbear  your half way there  ooooooo.

I am 7dpiui  had ovulate pain feeling today and went to toilet cos I felt so wet that there is crinone on my pant and when wipe (sorry) I had 1 spot of pink  but not sure if it implanation pain or the crinone gel that can change colour  Aghhhhhh
Becky7 xx


----------



## Calluna

Hello lovely ladies!

Well it's otd today and it's another bfn for me. On the bright side, at least I can have a drink for Christmas   Taking a month out to get some more checks done and then hopefully will be back for round 9 around the end of January. 9 is my lucky number so who knows... 

Good luck to all - I want to see plenty more BFPs on here for Christmas!


----------



## bearbear

Awwww so ssorry to hear that calluna, I really hoped this would be your time! You deserve it so much! I admire your strength and positivity and your determination to never give up! I'm certain this will pay off and you will get your BFP! As you say 9 is your lucky number so fingers crossed! Enjoy the break and spoil yourself with a good few drinkies!! Much love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Awwwwww calluna, huge big hugs, I really wanted this to be your turn too. I'm so sorry it was a BFN. I hope you are doing ok...     loads a love xxxx


----------



## janey751975

So sorry Calluna, you have got a great attitude though. I hope you can enjoy Christmas now and relax for a while. It's great that 9 is your lucky number so here's hoping!!    

Have a very Merry Christmas and lots of love and luck for 2013! 

Jane x


----------



## Calluna

You guys are great


----------



## Trin Trin

Hi all

Worst birthday ever....BFN for me too:-( Perhaps the end of road for me with the trying to conceive journey......too painful and my heart just breaks each time it doesn't work. It's taken over my life and I really need to turn that around and gain control again. 

Calluna - I'm so sorry hon, I really wanted this to be your time, I really did. I always say this and I'll say it again, I admire you and your strength. 

Take care everyone....I'll be checking up on you all xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Calluna & Trin - *hugs* to you both x


----------



## BECKY7

Oh trin trin and calluna  I am so so sorry  and really hope it won't effect your Xmas and new year  so go on and have a drinks.

Trin trin  I know the feeling of taking over your life as it had been taking over my life for 3 year but before I start my 1st DIUI I decided nothing is going to take over my life so if I want a wine or coffee then I will or if I want to go running then I will and I did and I feel fab and more relax then I finally got pregnant  but early MC but it worked  so that what I do so it doesn't take over my life so I can carrying on doing DIUI every other month and I wouldn't think about IUI just going for a nice ME break to help me to relax and not thinking about it too much ,  could you not try to do that .
We can't try natural anyway cos my DP doesn't have any sperm so I don't see why I should miss out on every other month.

Becky7 xx


----------



## cherry1

Calluna and Trin trin- so sorry girls     massive hugs. xx


----------



## janey751975

*TrinTrin* that makes me feel really sad, but I totally understand. 

No matter how hard you try, this takes over your life. I really wish I had taken a break over Christmas myself.

I hope you can have a really lovely Christmas and I wish you lots of love and luck for 2013.

Take care.


----------



## mochasquared

Really sorry to hear that *calluna* and* trin trin* Such a tough journey. Be gentle on yourselves.

*Bear*, glad to hear it is going well for you after all that waiting.

I think I have recovered from the ghastly flu, at last. Have been a bit sick/nauseous so hoping that is a good sign and not just some other virus!


----------



## alex84

Hi Girls,
Just wanted to pop and in wish everyone a very Merry Christmas! 

Calluna and Trin Trin, I'm so sorry it was a BFN   

Bear - I hope you gave them a follies a good talking to and that is why tey are now behaving themselves.

Good Luck to all those on the 2WW, i know its easier said than done but try not to think about it and i honestly think thats what helped me last month. I was to busy to sit and fret like i have the 2 previous months.

Went to hospital on wednesday (my birthday) best present ever, everything looks peachy. Next scan 9th Jan, fingers crossed out little peanut is nice and cosy and stays put.

xxxxxx


----------



## janey751975

*Alex84* what a fantastic birthday present!! I am so happy for you. I am waiting to test on 27th and it's been emotional! Can you share any of your "symptoms" with us? I felt slightly flu like last week and then on 6dpiui I had sharp pinching pains on one side. This morning I had cramps like AF was coming then they totally disappeared (today is 10dpiui) I think if AF comes it'll be Tuesday? I know you haven't got a crystal ball but do you think this sounds promising??

Merry Christmas to you too...


----------



## cherry1

janey- i had similar symptoms before bfp       everything crossed for you hun!


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Janey  I am having the same signs a you as last week thought I was having cold coming and had few mild sharp pain on my left like ovulate pain and now like you I am 10dpiui today and feel like my AF is coming too on and off with that sharp pain  aghhhhhh I know 10 dpiui is too early to test so I will test again on 12dpiui which is Xmas day.
Becky7 xx


----------



## bearbear

Evening all,

*Alex - * So pleased to hear your scan went well and all is good!! What an amazing birthday present, you couldn't wish for more hey hun, so so happy for you. I sure did give my follies a good talking to  fingers crossed its done the trick and they will continue to behave!! You take care, big hugs  xx

Thank you *mochasquared,* i hope your not feeling too sick, just take it easy sweetie xx 

*Trintrin & Calluna - * Just wanted to say i'm thinking of you both and i hope your doing ok, your both so incredible strong and i know you'll get through whatever life throws at you!! Big hugs to you both   xx

*Janey & Becky - * Lets hope these pains etc are a good sign and on the 27th you both get wonderful BFP's, what an amazing late christmas present that would be!! Sending you positive vibes  and wishing you both lots of luck  xx

AFM - I went yesterday for my 3rd scan and i have 2 lead follies, one on each ovary measuring 12mm each!! i'm really hoping that they both continue to grow as i've only ever had one follie so two would be double the chance, fingers crossed! My womb lining still needs to thicken a bit more so they increased my progynova to 5 tabs a day!! I'm back at the clinic tomorrow for another scan so hoping all is still going to plan!

Wishing everyone a very happy, healthy Christmas xx


----------



## cherry1

bearbear , yey you're back on the road!  2 x follies is great!!   


becky    hang in there, 10 days down, i'll be thinking of you testing on xmas day xxx


love to all and a happy xmas xx


----------



## janey751975

Just a quick one from me today. Really emotional, I got AF today with avengance, I really thought this month was the one. I am feeling quite low and just need to try and focus on the positives. I will hopefully be able to enjoy Christmas and New Year with a few drinks and think about our plan for next year. 

It's been a rollercoaster of a year and I couldn't have done it without you guys  

Wishing you a very Merry Christmas and I hope all your dreams come true. See you in 2013.

Xxxxx


----------



## My Son is My World

Wishing all of you wonderful ladies a fantastic christmas. I hope that 2013 brings us all everything we wish for - hopefully this time next year we'll all have our own little bundles of joy.
Lots of love to you all xx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh Janey  so so sorry to hear your horrible witch has arrive  aghhhhh  but try to enjoy your Xmas and be postive for 2013 and have a drink.

Merry xmas to everyone and hope to hear and see many more BFP to come in 2012/2013
Becky7 xx


----------



## Calluna

Janey - so sorry AF got you   2013 will be our year!


----------



## Fandabbydosy

Awww so so so sorry janey   I hope you are coping ok, big big hugs from me.

Merry Xmas everyone! 2013 will be our year!   

 xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey merry Xmas to you all and our dream for 2013 will happen 

Becky xx


----------



## bearbear

Wishing all my wonderful fertility friends a wonderful christmas and truly hoping that 2013 is a year when all our dreams come true!! 

So sorry to hear the witch got you janey, hope it hasn't spoilt your christmas hun, sending you big hugs xx

Much love to everyone xx


----------



## mochasquared

What a shame Janey.  Sending big hugs.


----------



## cherry1

merry xmas to you all, 


Janey      so sorry hun. xxx 


Becky- any news yet hun? xx


----------



## alex84

aww janey im so sorry!!    

mochasquared - are you all excited for your scan tomorrow!
can i ask you know the month you had the miscarriage did you have a scan or did it just happen.

i know i should be supper excited and i am but im just sooo worried! im just willing it to be the end of January so i can be at 3 month. i don't know why im so scared.


hope everyone is having a nice Christmas!


----------



## ultrafirebug

Janey - sorry af arrived

Hope everyone had a great Xmas. Mine was fab but very busy. 2 more days till I test and I'm finding it very hard not to symptom spot x


----------



## ultrafirebug

Becky - how are you doing Hun? Have you tested? X


----------



## BECKY7

Hiya yeah I test yesterday 12dpiui and BFN but I knew that as got nothing so will test tomorrow as 14dpiui  but I know the result so wait and see.
Becky7 xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

It might be early Becky, keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## BECKY7

Thank you but I know in my heart  
Becky7 xx


----------



## mochasquared

Hello, My scan says baby is Ok, dated at 7+5 now which I am more than happy with and have been discharged from the reproductive unit.  Will be very happy not to see that waiting room again, I really hate it.  I guess I should stop hanging around here now and buzz off quietly.  I'm sure I will pop back to see how the people who move on from here to the next thread are doing.

Alex I had a scan while I was having the miscarriage which confirmed there was nothing present in the uterus, then they said to phone them back when I got the first period after the miscarriage to start again.  I didn't get to that next period as I must have conceived on the first ovulation after mc - there are studies which show fertility is better after a miscarriage.  

The hospital was still monitoring my HCG after my miscarriage to make sure there were no remnants from the previous pregnancy that had not cleared out, and so they detected immediately when the HCG started going up again.  They monitored the HCG going up for a few days, then had me in for a scan at about 4/5w when they could see was a pregnancy sac.

So I wasn't being scanned for ovulation after the miscarriage, they would have just waited for a first period to come again before starting me on next IUI. Technically I think they would not have advised me trying to get pg in that gap, not least because of all the confusion and worry about why the HCG was rising again. But nobody told me not to, and after 4 years of infertility you think what are the chances?


----------



## bearbear

Afternoon everyone,

I hope you all had a lovely christmas and here's wishing us all a very happy, healthy NEW YEAR!!

*Becky - * So sorry you got a BFN, give yourself time and keep strong! Sending you big hugs  xx 
O
*Mochasquared - * So pleased your scan went well, i'm so happy for you and i pray everything from now goes perfectly!! Please don't stop hanging around here, i for one would still love to hear from you and know how your getting on so never be a stranger! Take care, big hugs xx 

*Ultrafirebug - * Have you tested yet? thinking of you and praying you get a BFP  xx

AFM - Went for a scan this morning and got great news, looks like i have 3 follies this time, one at 22mm, one at 18mm and another at 16mm!! I've only ever had one follie on my previous cycles so i'm really hoping that 3 follies will mean 3 times the chance of pregnancy! I was given my trigger and i go back tomorrow for IUI! Really praying  that i start off the new year with some amazing news!!  

I hope everyone is well, big hugs to all  xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Hi Bear - no I haven't. Test date is tomorrow so will test in the morning and let you all know. Great news about your follies. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## BECKY7

Hey no line on my cheap stick  but I knew that and I dd stop my crinone gel 2 day ago so hoping to get my AF tomorrow morning before the new year party and I will start again on my 2nd cycles to have a life for a month lol.
Bear bear that fab news 3 follies and good number too  so I am sure it will work this time.

Moch  how wonderful news  now try to relax and enjoy your sweetie.

Becky7 xx


----------



## mochasquared

All best for your IUI tomorrow *Bear*, 3 follies sure makes up some for the last cycle. Well done follies.

Everything crossed *ultra*.


----------



## ultrafirebug

BFN this morning. We have decided not to do the last cycle of IUI and move clinics to ARGC for IVF.

x


----------



## mochasquared

Sorry to hear that *ultra*. Good luck with the IVF.


----------



## janey751975

Thanks for all your messages ladies. Getting used to the disappointment now! 

Sorry to hear that *ultrafirebug* we were in two minds whether to go straight for IVF but then we would lose our last two IUI's and would always wonder "what if", especially if the IVF doesn't work for us. Do you know how long you will have to wait to start IVF? I made enquiries and apparently if you have had all the necessary tests you should be able to start immediately. Wishing you lots of love and luck on your new journey. Keep us posted. 

*BearBear* 3 follies is just wonderful news....I have got a good feeling for your next cycle. Sending you     I hopefully won't be too far behind on number 5. Started menopur injections yesterday and back in next Friday for Day 12 scan. I was really surprised that I got another cycle in as it all happened over Christmas but they rang me yesterday morning to come in straight away.

*Mochasquared* such great news. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months.

*Becky* so sorry for your BFN. Here's to lots of luck in 2013. I think I could do with a break but I might as well get on with it I think!! I am desperate to start exercising again think I am just going to start gentle jogging this week!!!

*Alex84* hope you're doing well!

Thinking of you all as we get towards the start of the New Year, what will 2013 bring!!! xx


----------



## ultrafirebug

Mocha & Janey - thanks. An hour after I tested AF arrived - typical.
Janey - I'm paying privately for treatment as we have a DS. We have to get tests redone and my notes sent from previous clinic so looking to have our initial appointment around February x


----------



## Nutpot

Hi,

I'm not sure if i'm on the right thread because I start IUI next month but couldn't see a thread for January.

It took a long time to conceive my son so we thought we would start to try and conceive number 2 when he was only 4 months old. A year has passed already and age is not on our side so we decided to pay for IUI to give us a helping hand.

It will be my first IUI next month and I just wanted to ask if anyone has any tips? What should I be doing...or not doing? What should I expect?

Any help or advice will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Nutpot xxxx


----------



## janey751975

Welcome *Nutpot* you've come to the right place, there'll be a new thread set up at the end of December for those starting treatment January/February 2013 I expect!

I am just stimming ready for our 5th try at IUI, I use 150 menopur every other day. So far we haven't been lucky enough to get pregnant! 

I don't think there are really any hard and fast rules... other than the obvious like not drinking alcohol or smoking and reducing caffeine. I have tried all kinds of other things, reflexology, acupuncture, drinking lots of milk, eating walnuts and stopping exercise and so far none of this seems to have helped. Round number 4 which we just finished, I tried to be more relaxed and had a couple of drinks etc but still not the result we so much want.

In terms of what to expect, administering injections is not as bad as you may think it sounds if you are going to be taking stimulants. And the IUI itself is slightly more uncomfortable than a smear (but really only slightly!) You've nothing to worry about hun, I promise and don't be afraid to ask questions, everyone on here is so lovely and supportive.

Keep us posted on your developments and if you want to message me any questions I would be happy to help!!

Good luck xx


----------



## BECKY7

Wow Janey  you don't hang about eh lol  as I am still waiting for my AF to show  as got really bad back and bad headache  but nothing  not even tiny spot that I normally get few day before my AF come.
Really hope it will work this time as I am thinking about another IUI on my next cycle or DFET  even my clinic think I should go on IVF  so who know.
Nut pot  welcome and I agreed with Janey as I done both different way of living and make no different  apart from relax and to enjoy and keep yourself busy.
Becky7 xx


----------



## Fandabbydosy

*HAPPPY NEW YEAR* to you alllllllll!!!! May all your BFP dreams come true! Love, peace and happiness

fandab xxxxxx


----------



## cherry1

happy new year all


Bearbear- thats soo soo good news on the 3 follies!! and such good sizes.  i got my bfp with 3!!  every single thing crossed for you hun xxx   


ultrafire - sorry hun     becky- is it a def BFN for you?   any chance?   


love to everyone xx


----------



## bearbear

Well i just typed out a whole long message and then went to send it and lost the whole bluddy lot grrrrr  So i'm now going to condense what i origanilly typed in a few short sentances lol

*Nutpot - * Welcome to this amazing forum, you've definately come to the right place as all the ladies on here are lovely and we are all going through the same thing so can help and support each other. If you wanna ask me any questions re the whole IUI process please feel free to mail me and i'll do my best to answer!

AFM - IUI on Friday went well, the nurse was very happy with the procedure and told me the donor was good! I didn't move for a good 15 mins afterwards, i just refused  in fact i even got dressed lying down haha, with the help of my mum! Since then i've been ok, actually quite relaxed!! Saturday and Sunday i had terrible ovulating pain but at least i knew my eggs were on the move!! So pleased i had 3 follies this time and just praying  now that its 3rd time lucky for me!! OTD is 11th Jan so i just gotta try and stay sane til then, easier said than done eh ladies!! 

I hope everyone is well and had a lovely christmas and ate too much turkey like me 

I just want to wish everyone a very happy, healthy New Year and i truly hope and pray that in 2013 all our dreams come true  

Love and hugs xx


----------



## Becia

Happy New Year everyone! Lots of baby dust to us all!   

xx


----------



## Janewilliam

Hi all,

Well got my 2nd BFN on Christmas eve didnt even make it to the end of the 2ww. Flipping   AF and a tad painful as well !

Booked my donor for another go at natural IUI it's the hardest decision heart over head    this really will be my last attempt as the pennies have well and truly run dry.

Anyone else going through or know of any succesful 3rd attempts. 

Got no family to support me through this   oh please let this be the one  

Big    to you all


----------



## My Son is My World

Hi jane
So sorry to hear of your bfn. Would you maybe consider a medicated rather than a natural cycle for your third attempt to help boost your chances? X


----------



## lucy3423

Hey everyone, Hope you've all had a cracking christmas and Happy new year to you all!

Hopefully starting stimms again for iui number 3 this weekend, So excited as ive had a month off so im more than ready to start again. Hopefully third time lucky for me.

Will have to catch up on personals later as im feeling pretty tired, But lets hope 2013 will be our year! xxx


----------



## janey751975

Happy New Year to everyone!! 

How are you all feeling? Ready for lots of BFP's in 2013?      

I am currently stimming for IUI number 5, back in for a scan this Friday! Had a pretty unhealthy Christmas and New Year so looking forward to getting back to diet and exercise today! Come on follies lets have more than one this time?! 


Wishing you lots of love and luck for this New Year. xx


----------



## bearbear

*Janewilliam - * Sorry to hear you got another BFN, it sucks doesn't it!! I had my 3rd IUI on Friday so now on the 2ww and i'm just praying that it works this time cos like you money is a big issue!! If its not to be this time then i'm going to have to wait a few months before i consider trying again which i don't want to do but will have to do!! I know of a few girls that it worked on the 3rd time so fingers crossed for us both! It must be hard for you with no family support but don't feel alone, we are all here to support/help each other and i for one know what your going through!!  xx

*Lucy - * I'm also hoping for 3rd time lucky, i had my IUI on Friday!! Like you i was more than ready to get going as my previous cycle got cancelled and then my AF was 2 weeks late, grrrrr! I really hope everything goes well for you, do keep me posted  xx

*Janey - * I'm defo ready to see lots of BFP's on here and i'm truly hoping one of them is yours hun!! I hope stimming goes well and your follies grow and you get more than 1, I was well happy with my 3 follies this time so just praying its going to work, i had iui on Friday and so far i'm feeling pretty relaxed, just hope i stay that way  Take care and i hope the scan goes well on Friday   xx

AFM - I'm 5dpiui and so far have been very calm, i really hope i stay this way though as normally the nearer i get to OTD i get more anxious! So far i've been good and haven't done any googling or symptom spotting and i don't intend to (famous last words!) My gut feelings aren't telling me anything at the min as to what the outcome might be, i really have no idea but maybe thats the best way to be! Just praying to G-d for a BFP!  

Happy 2013 all you lovely ladies, i'm really hoping and praying that this is going to be our year and we are gonna start this year as we mean to go on with lots of BFP's!!   xx


----------



## mochasquared

Just wishing you all a wonderful 2013 with lots of BFPs.


----------



## lucy3423

Hi Bear-  your doing really well 5days piui and not googling/symtom spotting- Keep up the hard work. Looks like its round three for quite a few of us ladies on here, hopefully its third time lucky for us all. Im really hoping this third cycle works as the next step for me is IVF and that really does make me feel nervous.  Three follies also sounds really promising( my clinic only allow two), so heres hoping theres an increased chance that this iui will be the cycle that gives you a BFP . Roll on the weekend, so excting to be starting up again. x x x

Janewilliam- my third round of iui will also be starting soon, so theres a couple of us commencing or already on there third iui, have u started your third round yet? Heres hoping its third time lucky for us all. And like bear said theres loads of support on here for you, i really dont know how i would of mangaged without the support these ladies all give. It really does give you so much strength which you really do need on this road. x


----------

